# What hit the trash can today?



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

Out of curiosity, what did you guys toss today either because you knew you would never use it or because you finished it?

Me today:

Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo - finished it, probably won't repurchase

Vasanti enzyme exfoliator (Birchbox sample) - finished it, thinking about repurchasing 

Briogeo Donâ€™t Despair, Repair! Deep Conditioning Mask (Ipsy sample) - finished it, won't repurchase

Jelly Pong Pong Blush lip crayon (Glossybox) - a weird Barbie pink on me, didn't finish it, won't repurchase

Laura Mercier Flawless Fix pencil - discontinued




 I sharpened it all the way down to the nub, can't repurchase


----------



## saycrackagain (Jan 21, 2014)

There is a used-up thread, but this should be the trashed thread! This month I trashed my Stila Illuminating Foundation that had 1/4 left. I didn't like it to begin with, and now it was messing with my pores and making my face super shiny. I decided it wasn't worth hating it so much every day. I also trashed 3 small colored eyeliners that were cheap quality and I literally spent a few dimes on. Tried to make them work; just not worth keeping. Finally, trashed a half-used DS tub of Carmex lotion because it had started to grow mold. I hate tossing things.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ugh, I agree. Yesterday I trashed my Elizabeth Mott shadow pencil in pearl because it was just too glittery for me when it was sheered out, and I was having glitter fallout issues, which is a deal breaker for me. Sad, because it was the item I was most looking forward to in my Ipsy bag this month.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 21, 2014)

I actually cleaned all my makeup this weekend with 91% isopropyl alcohol. I weeded out a few pieces that I wasn't using/didn't like and I took those to a thrift store that I notice always has used makeup for sale. I figured, if someone wants to buy it- have at it. I hate trashing stuff if it doesn't have to be trashed.

There was one thing I did, however, throw in the trash. That was something I didn't think anyone would want to use. Remember those Clinique retractable brushes that come loaded with blush in the cap? Well, I had depotted the blush out of the cap and the brush was just flimsy and awful and dirty and it's really hard to clean retractable brushes, so I tossed it. And I don't feel bad about it. It was just awful.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

I recently depotted an Ulta GWP blush, a Pixi bronzer from Ipsy, a MUFE sample, my BH Galaxy Chic Ipsy sample, and my Coastal Scents Revealed quad sample from Birchbox to put them in a magnetic palette, and it was so refreshing getting rid of all that extra packaging. Next up for depotting are my Emite and ModelCo eyeshadows from GB.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently depotted an Ulta GWP blush, a Pixi bronzer from Ipsy, a MUFE sample, my BH Galaxy Chic Ipsy sample, and my Coastal Scents Revealed quad sample from Birchbox to put them in a magnetic palette, and it was so refreshing getting rid of all that extra packaging. Next up for depotting are my Emite and ModelCo eyeshadows from GB.
I love depotting!

Do you have a zpalette? I have a Unii that I love!!!


----------



## gibberish (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been saving this for my monthly used it up post, but this seems much more appropriate.I tossed:

- Covergirl eyeenchanceers in 670 Bedazzled Biscotti. I've tried this eyeshadow a few times and every time I remember that I hate it because it had large chunks of glitter in it. I even tried to scrape off the top, but the glitter is everywhere.

- L'Oreal Infallible Lipstick in 15 Lily. I've had this for so many years and never have worn it outside the house. While I love the color, after it sets, it shows every single crack in my lips (natural cracks not related to dryness).

- MM Top Coat. I got this in a multi polish kit from Kohls and it's was so close to being finished but has gotten very thick and streaky.

- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Icy Mint. This was super streaky and never consistent in application. Not worth the struggle. I have other colors that are amazing, so I was bummed about this one.


----------



## jellybeanjean (Jan 21, 2014)

Revlon brush tip liquid eyeliner. A couple elf lip stains.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 21, 2014)

A sample of The Body Shop's Chocomania Shower Cream. It smells like chocolate mixed with men's cologne. Absolutely disgusting. Disappointing considering most of their shower gels and creams smell amazing. I spent an additional 20 minutes getting the smell off.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love depotting!

Do you have a zpalette? I have a Unii that I love!!!

I've been wanting a Unii palette forever, but I don't love the colors they have in stock at the moment, so I picked up a Myo palette on Amazon for $14. It was a stopgap purchase until I can get a nicer one, but the price wasn't terrible. It's made out of laminated paper rather than plastic and the mirror doesn't stay up on its own without being propped up, but the size is good for me, it fits my NickaK eyeshadow brush perfectly. Bad photo, but you get the idea:





Today I depotted a NYX trio from BeautyBox5 (rectangular pans on the right), my Emite from GB (black pan on the left), and my ModelCo eyeshadow duo from GB, but ended up tossing the ModelCo eyeshadows in the trash along with the Emite and NYX packaging after rediscovering that I don't really like them well enough. They were a little overly glittery for me and not a ton of color payoff for the lighter shade. 

After discovering that the NYX and Emite weren't going to depot with a simple pry maneuver, I went to buy a mini butane torch and went in this head shop asking if they had any inexpensive ones. He got all excited and asked if I had a dabbing rig at home, and I mumbled something about melting plastic and makeup, and he seemed rather confused, but was good natured about it and gave me a discount, lol.  

I keep on considering a ZPalette, but there's something about the styling that keeps me from purchasing. The clear lid is nice, but I'd rather have a big mirror on the inside.


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 21, 2014)

Yesterday I trashed my Make Up For Ever Sens'Eyes MakeUp Remover.  It was the smaller sized one and only had about 1/4 of the bottle left.  I disliked it so much!  I just had to throw it away.  It never removed all of my mascara, I don't even use waterproof mascara.  Never again!


----------



## beautygroove (Jan 21, 2014)

Just tossed a Baby Lips Dr.Rescue. Not because I finished it or hated it, because it is actually my favorite. But I left it in my jeans pocket and forgot to take it out. Then it got ruined in the washing machine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautygroove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just tossed a Baby Lips Dr.Rescue. Not because I finished it or hated it, because it is actually my favorite. But I left it in my jeans pocket and forgot to take it out. Then it got ruined in the washing machine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that happened to the vanilla Chapstick i got from birchbox!! i really love it and was truly saddened when i discovered it in the pocket of my freshly washed and dried jeans...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ha! I like this thread idea! Last night I tossed a brown Almay Liquid Eyeliner. It's my favorite brand of eyeliner, but I've only bought it in black for the past three years, so that had to be waaaaay old! I threw out a Neova makeup remover (I think it was from my Blush subscription), because I got fed up with it doing a seriously crappy job of taking off my mascara. In my trash now are also a can of Suave Volumizing Mousse which I used up (cheapest mousse I buy, and I totally LOVE it). Also, the wrapper for some Boscia blotting papers, which I got on sale and won't buy again (Clean &amp; Clear is far superior, and I think almost everybody knows it



).


----------



## QueCera (Jan 21, 2014)

I just tossed 3 nail polishes that were old and didn't work with my skintone. I also decided to throw out a deluxe sample of the Lancome Hypnose Star mascara. I hated the way this made my lashes look clumpy and it was too wet of a formula. I tried to force myself to finish it, but it just isn't worth the hassle.

I also finished a large size Mario Badescu enzyme cleanser which I already had a backup for. I love this stuff! It's gentle and my skin looks so much better.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh this is going to be embarrassing to admit. I threw away a ton of stuff this weekend when I reorganized and took inventory of my stash. An e.l.f lip stain and bronzer A Covergirl powder Multiple tarte lipsurgences from holiday 2012 that got weird Two wet n wild lip liners I used maybe once 3 half-used foundations I couldn't make work for me A cream blush and a lipstick from Clinique that had to be 5 years old I'm pretty sure there was more but that's the memorable stuff. I don't know why I was hoarding it all! Felt so good to get rid of it!


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 21, 2014)

A wet n wild balm stain that opened up in my purse. Double bummer. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought it deserved honorable mention: I was re-organizing my ridiculous backstock of products last week, and among other things, I threw out a sealed Glazewear lipgloss from when I used to sell Avon in 2003. That's right - I held onto that baby for 10 years! Time to say goodbye...


----------



## chelsealynn (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought it deserved honorable mention: I was re-organizing my ridiculous backstock of products last week, and among other things, I threw out a sealed Glazewear lipgloss from when I used to sell Avon in 2003. That's right - I held onto that baby for 10 years! Time to say goodbye...
This made me laugh!  I remember I had one of them when I was like 12 and it made my lips purple.  Yikes.


----------



## ddalgi (Jan 22, 2014)

Tossed the Essence eyeliner pen. It still had product but I had to press hard to get any pigmentation and the tip was frayed. I didn't use it that much before it got like this but it was cheap so w/e L'oreal True Match foundation - I don't use foundation anymore and this was a 4 year old liquid, so time to go. Covergirl powder - again, about 4 years old and I don't use powder foundation anymore either. Marcelle black eyeliner - it doesn't stay on my eyes at all so I just threw it out.


----------



## amorgb (Jan 22, 2014)

I tossed my lip brush from Luxiva (Merle Norman's brand).  It was about 8 years old and honestly just sat in my case for many years, but I went to use it today (trying to use up my many lip glosses!) and it was shedding like crazy.  That wasn't even the part that bothered me the most.  What was worse was that the part that wasn't falling out somehow kept getting pushed back into the handle whenever I pushed it up against my lips (lol hopefully that makes sense).  Just ended up being more trouble than it was worth.  Guess I need to start looking for a new lip brush, although I've never really had one I've liked...


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 22, 2014)

I just tossed a whole bunch of lip liners and mascaras last night, mostly samples from subs. I find myself tossing more and more stuff lately, at least once a month, and it's starting to really bother me cause it definitely means I have too much crap, yet I just keep amassing more.


----------



## katielp (Jan 22, 2014)

> I just tossed a whole bunch of lip liners and mascaras last night, mostly samples from subs. I find myself tossing more and more stuff lately, at least once a month, and it's starting to really bother me cause it definitely means I have too much crap, yet I just keep amassing more.


 Same here- but overall I am buying less, doing more research on what I buy, and double checking I don't have dupes or even similar products first


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 22, 2014)

This morning I threw out the make-up bag from my January Ipsy.  It has a strong plastic smell and I was trying to "air it out".  Well, after a week it still smells like toxic-chemicals &amp; plastic.  Bye-bye Ipsy bag, you will not be missed. 

Good thread.


----------



## Misdameanor (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This morning I threw out the make-up bag from my January Ipsy.  It has a strong plastic smell and I was trying to "air it out".  Well, after a week it still smells like toxic-chemicals &amp; plastic.  Bye-bye Ipsy bag, you will not be missed. 

Good thread. 
OMG my bag smelled SO bad too! I was excited to get it, and thought it was a cute bag......but my God when I opened that puppy up it reeked!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jan 22, 2014)

Tossed a Sonia Kashuk limited edition kabuki brush....it shed like crazy and despite washing it properly, it left hair in my products and on my face...no thanks! (Love their black line of brushes, but I'll never buy the limited edition ones again.) Versache Bright Crystal rollerball...not by choice, but accident. I dropped it and it shattered everywhere. It was a sad moment! And planning on tossing some of my NYX jumbo eye pencils. They crease horribly, and I prefer other formulas to them. I had Lasik to correct my vision a few months ago, and don't want to risk using them. I held on to them after sanitizing them, thinking I'd use them, but I honestly hate them. I kind of held on to them out of guilt because I hate to toss them but...they're just not as good as they were hyped up to be. And planning to "back to MAC" my old foundation that I've had forever, and two paint pots that have dried up. Honestly, I'm irritated the more expensive MAC pain pots dry out more quickly than the Maybelline color tattoos, so I'll be sticking to those from now on. I also have some BH cosmetics lipglosses that I'm planning to give my mom. I don't love it hate them; they're ok. But makeup goes bad and I prefer other formulas to them, so I'd rather see them used up than wasted, so gonna give those away. Tossed a Sally Hansen Diamond Shine top coat that dried out, and plan to toss an old fingerprints polish and an old NYC one that is super old.


----------



## Wida (Jan 22, 2014)

Over the last week, I've tossed quite a bit of stuff.  I tossed out old Urban Decay and Covergirl Shadow pencils - the UD because they were 3 or 4 years old and I have several newer, similar colors.  The Covergirl ones I tossed because I just never really liked them.  They were too glittery, not pigmented enough and they had a weird sticky feeling.  I tossed empty sample bottles of the Beauty Protect Shampoo and Conditioner from Birchbox which I loved but I don't see myself spending the money to buy the full size.  I've tossed old sunscreens and a ton of almost empty body lotions.  For some reason, I never use the last little bit of lotion but keep the bottle around.  It's a weird, hoarding habit like I'm afraid to "run out" of a particular lotion, so I keep the little last bit forever.  I'm trying to get over it, haha.  I've tossed a Be A Bombshell blush that I got from Ipsy as it was too shimmery and I didn't like it, but I had used it enough that I wouldn't want to trade it or give it away.  I tossed an old LORAC face powder as it had been sitting in the back of my drawer for I don't know how many years now.  I threw out old cuticle oils and balms that are old and didn't smell quite right and some really old nail polishes that completely separated and gross looking.

I'm trying to declutter but I hate throwing things away as it feels like I'm just throwing money away.  However, it's an oddly satisfying feeling to toss the products that I just haven't liked instead of seeing them every day thinking that I should probably try them again.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, there's something empowering (and kind of sad) about throwing stuff away. It's kind of like saying "I had high hopes for this relationship, but it's not meeting my needs and it's time to move on." I used to keep all my makeup forever, but it's impossible after picking up a few subscription boxes. I think it's good, though, because cosmetics really do have a shelf life and I have been worried about being buried alive under an avalanche of samples.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 22, 2014)

My depotting rampage continues, and I depotted 6 eyeshadows from a Sephora black smoky eye/brown smoky eye palette that I never ever use because I never think of opening it up. I'm hoping that having them in a mag palette will mean that I use them. I also depotted a NYX eyeshadow in Nutmeg from Ipsy, a travel sized Tarte blush in Thankful (why don't they include mirrors in their mini compacts? Argh.), and a MUFE ProFinish sample. There was one depotting casualty; a black matte shadow from the Sephora palette cracked and got tossed. The Emite shadow is actually a nice matte black, so I'm not devastated. To make room in my now full palette, I tossed my previously depotted Pixi bronzer and an Ulta GWP blush in Sunkissed that was a little too glittery for my liking.

I feel like that guy in the booze ads..."I don't wear bronzer often...but when I do...I don't wear Pixi."


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My depotting rampage continues, and I depotted 6 eyeshadows from a Sephora black smoky eye/brown smoky eye palette that I never ever use because I never think of opening it up. I'm hoping that having them in a mag palette will mean that I use them. I also depotted a NYX eyeshadow in Nutmeg from Ipsy, a travel sized Tarte blush in Thankful (why don't they include mirrors in their mini compacts? Argh.), and a MUFE ProFinish sample. There was one depotting casualty; a black matte shadow from the Sephora palette cracked and got tossed. The Emite shadow is actually a nice matte black, so I'm not devastated. To make room in my now full palette, I tossed my previously depotted Pixi bronzer and an Ulta GWP blush in Sunkissed that was a little too glittery for my liking.

I feel like that guy in the booze ads...*"I don't wear bronzer often...but when I do...I don't wear Pixi."*




I laughed so hard my sides hurt... I don't know why I found that so hilarious, but there you have it.

Loooove the look of the palette! I might have to go on a depotting rampage soon too because when I have singles, I don't even think of using them.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I laughed so hard my sides hurt... I don't know why I found that so hilarious, but there you have it.
Me too! I loved that.  HAHAH!

Also, seconded on the nice look of the palette. I bet you'll get so much more use out of it now!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ha, thanks! It still needs some rearranging, as having a pigmented matte black eye shadow next to my blush could make for an interesting look one morning when I'm applying blush in a hurry.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 22, 2014)

> This morning I threw out the make-up bag from my January Ipsy. Â It has a strong plastic smellÂ and I was trying to "air it out". Â Well, after a weekÂ it still smellsÂ like toxic-chemicals &amp; plastic. Â Bye-bye Ipsy bag, you will not be missed.Â  Good thread.Â


 I seriously hate most of the ipsy bags that I get. One, because of that strong chemically smell like you said, and two because they're never big enough for the amount of stuff that I tote around, besides which I have the most adorable TokiDoki bag that holds everything and brushes so why even bother?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 22, 2014)

> Ha, thanks! It still needs some rearranging, as having a pigmented matte black eye shadow next to my blush could make for an interesting look one morning when I'm applying blush in a hurry.


 You could start a new trend...almost black blush?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You could start a new trend...almost black blush?






I was imagining some accidental contouring that made me look like a chimney sweep on closer inspection...


----------



## Rizzomorph (Jan 23, 2014)

hmm... 

-Empty container of my Holika Holika BB cream. Repurchasing.

-YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in Peach Passion (so pretty!! definitely getting more when I can)

-some Neutrogena pressed powder. Didn't even finish it. It made me look sickly and cakey :/

- sample of gucci perfume samples :/ all bad lolol

- japanese eyeliner (forgot brand but it was surely one that didn't budge *__*)

- Proactive fading mark pads... I got them in my ipsy bag, couldn't use them because of allergies... and no one in my family wanted them &gt;_&lt;

- Empty bottle of Nourish Organic face lotion sample also from Ipsy ;D bought a full sized bottle yesterday so I can't wait for it to come on Tuesday &lt;3

-various eyeshadows that were tucked away in my drawers...poor things never stood a chance.. thought about giving them to my little bro as ghetto finger paint but those suckers had NO pigmentation 

-empty bottle of Organic coconut milk hair moisturizing stuff. Makes me feel exotic when I smell it in my locks as i sway them like a model  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ha cha cha~


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 23, 2014)

My favorite hand mirror. I left it in the floor and stepped on it in the middle of the night. Hopefully that 7 years bad luck stuff is just a superstition. But I'm still kinda bummed. It wasn't anything special, but I was accustomed to it.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 23, 2014)

I tossed my Pixi mascara from my August Ipsy bag. I was keeping it in my backpack for random touch-ups, but the wand broke and I decided it wasn't worth trying to fix.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautybybrett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My favorite hand mirror. I left it in the floor and stepped on it in the middle of the night.

Hopefully that 7 years bad luck stuff is just a superstition. But I'm still kinda bummed. It wasn't anything special, but I was accustomed to it.

Aww,,,do you know the brand? Maybe you could pick another one up on eBay.


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 23, 2014)

Honestly, it's nothing special. I could probably find a replacement at the dollar store. I'm more mad at myself for leaving it in the floor. That was silly of me!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 23, 2014)

> > You could start a new trend...almost black blush?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I was imagining some accidental contouring that made me look like a chimney sweep on closer inspection...Â :roflmao:


 That would be one helluva contour :roflmao:


----------



## CaseyR (Jan 23, 2014)

Finally retired my Maybelline XXL mascara; it was a favourite for casual use.  I was holding off on a replacement since I couldn't find a any more around here, but I found a couple alternatives last week.  I'm always hesitant to switch anything once I get into a routine hah


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally retired my Maybelline XXL mascara; it was a favourite for casual use.  I was holding off on a replacement since I couldn't find a any more around here, but I found a couple alternatives last week.  I'm always hesitant to switch anything once I get into a routine hah
LOL. I like "retired." It's kind of like putting your makeup out to pasture


----------



## CaseyR (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. I like "retired." It's kind of like putting your makeup out to pasture 
lol yep!  I also have some stuff in "semi-retirement'.. It's a bad habit of mine.  I tend to keep stuff much longer than I should sometimes.  I always remember the time a few years ago when a of friend mine (that also works as a makeup artist) came over and checked out my collection; she literally wanted to pitch half of it into the trash lol


----------



## saycrackagain (Jan 23, 2014)

Finally tossed my Borghese concealer from 5-6 years ago. I've used it every day and it has finally started to change texture a bit (harder to blend) and I was over 90% done with it anyway. So good to get rid of it! I'm counting it as a "used-up" instead of tossed, but the tossing is such a milestone that I had to post it here!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 23, 2014)

Went through my stash today.  Why was I keeping a glitter pot from Julep for over a year?  Threw that sucker out.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 23, 2014)

This is a great thread, cause it's really making us look at stuff we don't, use and will probably best use and throw it out


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jan 23, 2014)

Tossed yet another elf brush today after it broke. This is the 7th one I've had break on me from elf. I'm done buying cheap brushes and will stick to better quality ones from now on. They're worth the investment instead of throwing away money on cheaper ones that wear out too quickly.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 23, 2014)

I dumped a few (years old) eyeliners, lip products, and some nail polishes which were clearly past their prime. I'm also gifting two palettes I used only a few times to a friend who is just now getting into makeup. I have so much more room in my makeup bags now!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 23, 2014)

Today I threw out two nearly empty drugstore mascaras I have been using since Dec 2012 and a mostly used up Benefit Boiing concealer from way too long ago to be considered sanitary. This destashing is getting easier the more I do it!!


----------



## beautygroove (Jan 23, 2014)

Today, I tossed an old face brush and 4 year old bath and body works lotion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautygroove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, I tossed an old face brush and 4 year old bath and body works lotion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I need to toss out my old, crappy brushes so I can get new/better brushes!


----------



## beautygroove (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need to toss out my old, crappy brushes so I can get new/better brushes!

I just bought a few on ebay. They are amazing for the price and almost has the quality of Sigma brushes. Very dense. Which is why I'm starting to throw some old useless brushes away.


----------



## saycrackagain (Jan 24, 2014)

> I just bought a few on ebay.Â They are amazing for the price and almost has the quality of Sigma brushes. Very dense. Which is why I'm starting to throw some old useless brushes away.


ooh what brand?


----------



## lanabuch (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eastofthesun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually cleaned all my makeup this weekend with 91% isopropyl alcohol. I weeded out a few pieces that I wasn't using/didn't like and I took those to a thrift store that I notice always has used makeup for sale. I figured, if someone wants to buy it- have at it. I hate trashing stuff if it doesn't have to be trashed.

There was one thing I did, however, throw in the trash. That was something I didn't think anyone would want to use. Remember those Clinique retractable brushes that come loaded with blush in the cap? Well, I had depotted the blush out of the cap and the brush was just flimsy and awful and dirty and it's really hard to clean retractable brushes, so I tossed it. And I don't feel bad about it. It was just awful.




Used makeup?! No offense to anyone, but YUCK!

I guess I'm a huge germ freak lol


----------



## Jonimeow (Jan 24, 2014)

> Used makeup?! No offense to anyone, but YUCK! I guess I'm a huge germ freak lol


 I would buy nail polish, no different than at a nail salon. I don't think germs could live in that chemical concoction.


----------



## lanabuch (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jonimeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would buy nail polish, no different than at a nail salon. I don't think germs could live in that chemical concoction.
I'm one of those weirdos that brings her own polish too! lol

However, you are probably right.....I'm not sure fungi could live in that.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lanabuch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm one of those weirdos that brings her own polish too! lol

However, you are probably right.....I'm not sure fungi could live in that.
I ALWAYS bring my own polish, because I have such a ridiculous stash of colors and I want them to get used xD


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 24, 2014)

I feel like I should toss my Body Shop glitter body butter because I don't like the glittery greasy look, but I keep thinking I can finish it, even though I've had it for at least 2 years and only use it if I have no other lotion.


----------



## eucala08 (Jan 24, 2014)

I tossed some Urban Decay shadows that I depotted from some palettes that were just too glittery and glittered bombed over everything. I just had no use for them, and I tossed an old Too Faced Shadow Insurance that I think was irritating my skin. I had used most of the primer up, so I guess it had just gotten old or something.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 25, 2014)

I tossed a bunch of old (13+ months in my drawer) and unloved products today:

Tarte lipsurgence in Escape -  old and the color was hideous on me

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer - old

UD 24/7 liquid liner in Perversion - old, gloopy

Physician's Formula brown liquid liner - old

Sephora pencil liner in Glitter Black - old and the glitter would end up in my eyes

L'Oreal lip gloss in Lilac Ever After - old, didn't like the formula

UD pencil liner in Zero - almost gone, old

Maybelline Eyestudio gel liner - old, opened a new one

Buxom Insider eyeliner in Black Jasper - old, not one of my favorite eyeliner formulas

Maybelline Define a Brow - old, I brought this to replace Anastasia's Brow Whiz but this doesn't compare

Maybelline Color Whisper in Mocha Muse - old, hated it


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tossed a bunch of old (13+ months in my drawer) and unloved products today:

Tarte lipsurgence in Escape -  old and the color was hideous on me

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer - old

UD 24/7 liquid liner in Perversion - old, gloopy

Physician's Formula brown liquid liner - old

Sephora pencil liner in Glitter Black - old and the glitter would end up in my eyes

L'Oreal lip gloss in Lilac Ever After - old, didn't like the formula

UD pencil liner in Zero - almost gone, old

Maybelline Eyestudio gel liner - old, opened a new one

Buxom Insider eyeliner in Black Jasper - old, not one of my favorite eyeliner formulas

Maybelline Define a Brow - old, I brought this to replace Anastasia's Brow Whiz but this doesn't compare

Maybelline Color Whisper in Mocha Muse - old, hated it

That is an awesome de-stash!  It feels sooo good to toss out old items.  To me, it doesn't even feel like I'm "throwing money away" when I know I'm throwing out old things I can't or wont use anymore--  or buy again.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 26, 2014)

I recently threw out a bunch of half empty Bath and Body works and Victoria's Secret lotions. They just seemed to dry my skin out more and really irritate it, so I decided to get rid of them. I also got rid of a couple old Avon Glimmersticks, a Clinique mascara sample that I've had probably since my freshman year of high school, and some ELF liquid liners that were drying up.


----------



## Tyari (Jan 26, 2014)

I tossed out a Milani lip gloss in the color Flash a couple of ELF lip glosses, and a couple of Nyx jumbo lip pencils that were old as dirt and when I tried to swatch them, they were very dry and streaky. I like tossing things out. Its refreshing to me to get rid of stuff I dont need.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is an awesome de-stash!  It feels sooo good to toss out old items.  To me, it doesn't even feel like I'm "throwing money away" when I know I'm throwing out old things I can't or wont use anymore--  or buy again. 
It does feel good. The only item that I tossed that I loved was the Maybelline gel liner but I replaced it with a new one.

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently threw out a bunch of half empty Bath and Body works and Victoria's Secret lotions. They just seemed to dry my skin out more and really irritate it, so I decided to get rid of them. I also got rid of a couple old Avon Glimmersticks, a Clinique mascara sample that I've had probably since my freshman year of high school, and some ELF liquid liners that were drying up.
I have a bunch of VS and B&amp;BW lotions that I can't use (especially in the winter) because they don't keep my skin moisturized. That's the next thing that I want to get rid of.


----------



## saku (Jan 26, 2014)

i can't seem to be able to throw away stuff that's not completely used up!

edit: although actually i've only been into makeup for about a year, so i don't really have 'old' stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eucala08 (Jan 26, 2014)

Tarte cheek stain sample--I was trying to use it up before it got too old, and I loved how it looked and how long it lasted. It was already a little over a year old. I think that it was too old and was starting to make my cheeks break out, so I tossed it. 

Tarte Amazonian clay BB Illuminating Moisturizer--It was too dark for me and didn't conceal, so I tossed it. 

Bareminerals concealer-- I had hit pan and had very little left of it. I wasn't thrilled with it, so I tossed it to use other concealers that I actually had and liked.


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i can't seem to be able to throw away stuff that's not completely used up!

edit: although actually i've only been into makeup for about a year, so i don't really have 'old' stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I haven't been into makeup that long (maybe 15 months) but if I've had a product for over 6 months it's old to me. That doesn't mean that it's gone bad or anything, I just just bored easily.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2014)

Sample size (from Birchbox) of Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude.  I like the texture and finish, but the color is too dark for me and the undertones are way too yellow/olive for my skin (pinky/peach undertones).

I feel slightly guilty for not finishing the whole sample, but I have *several* other foundation samples to try, as well as about 1.5 full size tubes of BB Cream that I really need to get crackin' on.  Oh, and a full-size bottle of foundation from BzzAgent coming.  I do NOT have time to keep trying something that is obviously not working.

(and if it sounds like I'm still trying to talk myself into it, that's because I am.  The little tube is still technically not in the trash, it's sitting right next to me, begging me not to abandon it)


----------



## azalea97 (Jan 26, 2014)

I tossed my Maybelline Expert Wear eyeshadow trio in the garbage today. I was planning on using it all week but after using it for 2 days I decided I have much better shadows I'd rather use. I want a well edited stash of things I love so I don't see the point of keeping makeup I feel is "meh".


----------



## chladnis (Jan 26, 2014)

I love this thread, I don't feel so bad about getting rid of stuff even though I wish I knew someone who I could give it to.

I have been cleaning my stash and throwing away stuff that doesn't work for me. The past two weeks I have thrown away.

Revlon Color Stay eye shadow sets in Inspired, Enchanted, and Bombshell

Photoready Blush Palette in Pink Rose

Wet N Wild Fergie in Dutchess Lounge and Rose Parade

NYX Cream Blush in Boho Chic

Cover Girl Jumbo Gloss Balm in 220, 205, and 260

Almay Liquid lip color in Apricot

Sexy Mother Pucker lipgloss

Some random lip gloss with no name, no color, no idea where it came from.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chladnis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I knew someone who I could give it to.
I would gladly pay for shipping if you need a person to pass on your products. I have a 12 year old steppie who is just starting to go from "playing around" with makeup to actually learning how to apply cosmetics and blend colors, etc. 




 We would be super grateful!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sample size (from Birchbox) of Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Nude.  I like the texture and finish, but the color is too dark for me and the undertones are way too yellow/olive for my skin (pinky/peach undertones).

I feel slightly guilty for not finishing the whole sample, but I have *several* other foundation samples to try, as well as about 1.5 full size tubes of BB Cream that I really need to get crackin' on.  Oh, and a full-size bottle of foundation from BzzAgent coming.  I do NOT have time to keep trying something that is obviously not working.

(and if it sounds like I'm still trying to talk myself into it, that's because I am.  The little tube is still technically not in the trash, it's sitting right next to me, begging me not to abandon it)

Actually threw it away!  Go me!


----------



## mindcaviar (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I feel slightly guilty for not finishing the whole sample ...

and if it sounds like I'm still trying to talk myself into it, that's because I am.  

The little tube is still technically not in the trash, it's sitting right next to me, begging me not to abandon it
If you are looking for an alternate use for foundation, BB, tinted moisturizer,  type of m/u samples you can always use them on your decolletage and forearms. Most contain sunscreen and our bodies tend to be slightly darker than our faces.


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 26, 2014)

Tossed out some old, crappy brushes, more lip stuff that is either years old or I never use (or both!) or didn't show up on me  I also ditched a broken sharpener I had. I tossed out so much that I can fit most of my makeup into two reasonably-sized makeup bags! (I have stuff that I use occasionally but not frequently enough to justify keeping it in my ~frequent bags~ in a separate bag, but still.)

There's this lipstick I have that is like 4 years old, but I can't bear to toss it because A: I love it, and B: it's been discontinued and I have yet to find a dupe for it.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Not exactly in the trash, but I have so many shower gels, (gifted, from holiday sets that family got me with like perfume and/or lotion) and I'm a bar soap person, so I gave some shower gel to one of my friends that uses them!


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 27, 2014)

Two old mascaras and two old lip glosses. Yay me.


----------



## katielp (Jan 27, 2014)

Jack black mango and mandarin lip balm. Ugghhhhhh the smell gave me the WORST headache. And it wasn't even particularly moisturizing. Glad it's gone!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hrhvittoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tossed out some old, crappy brushes, more lip stuff that is either years old or I never use (or both!) or didn't show up on me  I also ditched a broken sharpener I had. I tossed out so much that I can fit most of my makeup into two reasonably-sized makeup bags! (I have stuff that I use occasionally but not frequently enough to justify keeping it in my ~frequent bags~ in a separate bag, but still.)

There's this lipstick I have that is like 4 years old, but I can't bear to toss it because A: I love it, and B: it's been discontinued and I have yet to find a dupe for it.
3 Custom Color cosmetics will make you a new lipstick in the same color if you provide them with a tiny sample (they also have a database of common colors, so you don't necessarily have to send in a sample). I've never tried it, but there was a time a few years ago when my HG concealer had been discontinued and I couldn't find a good color match replacement where I was sorely tempted.

http://www.threecustom.com/home.php?cat=253


----------



## hrhvittoria (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  3 Custom Color cosmetics will make you a new lipstick in the same color if you provide them with a tiny sample (they also have a database of common colors, so you don't necessarily have to send in a sample). I've never tried it, but there was a time a few years ago when my HG concealer had been discontinued and I couldn't find a good color match replacement where I was sorely tempted.

http://www.threecustom.com/home.php?cat=253
Thanks for the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gibberish (Jan 29, 2014)

Michael Kors Gold (sephora 100 point perk- Smelled awful. I put it on and immediately regretted it. Sorry for those who like it, but I aged 50 years the second I put it on. Good staying power though! I couldn't stop smelling it all day) Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Bronzer (I liked this at first, but there is a strange film over the top that makes it hard to get product on my brush which is weird because this is so new. I tried scraping off the top twice and it was always there so I tossed it since I have others I can use)


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jan 29, 2014)

I love this thread. It makes me feel better about giving up and tossing all the half-empty stuff I don't use anymore. I'm going to go home today and reorganize/trash anything I haven't used in six months!

- Eyeko skinny liners (purple, navy, black, green) -- they dried out so fast.

- Maybelline Eye Studio Master Duo liner (black) -- flaked like crazy, and I just couldn't get the hang of using it.

- Stila Smudge Stick eyeliner (Stingray) -- the whole tip of the product just fell out, and I couldn't advance any more for some reason. I'm kind of sad.

I got a Clio Kill Black eyeliner recently and it's perfect, so I think I'll be purging most of the rest of my liners, too. As soon as I get my samples of BB creams and find the one I like (I'm leaning towards Skin79 Hot Pink, but I want to try it first), I'll toss all my half-used drugstore foundations too.


----------



## saku (Jan 29, 2014)

tossing my sample of the dermadoctor eye lift lotion. this stuff is horrible! it made my eye area itch and burn, and i had to wipe it off right away! GRRRR...


----------



## Jonimeow (Jan 30, 2014)

> I love this thread. It makes me feel better about giving up and tossing all the half-empty stuff I don't use anymore. I'm going to go home today and reorganize/trash anything I haven't used in six months! - Eyeko skinny liners (purple, navy, black, green) -- they dried out so fast. - Maybelline Eye Studio Master Duo liner (black) -- flaked like crazy, and I just couldn't get the hang of using it. - Stila Smudge Stick eyeliner (Stingray) -- the whole tip of the product just fell out, and I couldn't advance any more for some reason. I'm kind of sad. I got a Clio Kill Black eyeliner recently and it's perfect, so I think I'll be purging most of the rest of my liners, too. As soon as I get my samples of BB creams and find the one I like (I'm leaning towards Skin79 Hot Pink, but I want to try it first), I'll toss all my half-used drugstore foundations too.


I had gotten a Stila smudge stick in stingray...darn thing was totally empty. I had tried twisting and twisting, and then looked in with a flashlight. Nada.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jan 30, 2014)

This thread is inspiring. I need to go through my stash this weekend and toss stuff that I know that I don't want to use anymore.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 30, 2014)

[@]CurlyTails[/@] Bwahahah! You looked into it with a flashlight? It would never have occurred to me to do that, lol. I got one of those too and it would not twist up no matter what I did, maybe those were just bad?


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 30, 2014)

I tossed a crown brush eye shadow brush. It was scratchy and it didn't pick up eye shadow very well. Into the trash it went.


----------



## saku (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@CurlyTails

Bwahahah! You looked into it with a flashlight? It would never have occurred to me to do that, lol. I got one of those too and it would not twist up no matter what I did, maybe those were just bad?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jonimeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had gotten a Stila smudge stick in stingray...darn thing was totally empty. I had tried twisting and twisting, and then looked in with a flashlight. Nada.

those twist up too! really really have to squeeze in different directions while twisting... sigh.. kinda like pushing in one direction while twisting.. it's hard to explain but it does work. i really wish they change the packaging on those. i think they are good eyeliners in terms of pigmentation and staying power!


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 31, 2014)

> Michael Kors Gold (sephora 100 point perk- Smelled awful. I put it on and immediately regretted it. Sorry for those who like it, but I aged 50 years the second I put it on. Good staying power though! I couldn't stop smelling it all day) Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Bronzer (I liked this at first, but there is a strange film over the top that makes it hard to get product on my brush which is weird because this is so new. I tried scraping off the top twice and it was always there so I tossed it since I have others I can use)


 I couldn't agree more about the Michael Kors Gold perfume! I received it in a sample kit and thought it was terrible! I tried passing it off to a friend who normally takes anything, but even she didn't want it. It smelled very mature and just not good. I also have the same problem as you with your Too Faced bronzer, except I have it with a Too Faced powder. The powder just doesn't transfer on to the brush.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jan 31, 2014)

Yesterday I gave my mom some makeup that needs love, and I just haven't gotten around to using/dislike. Gave her a: Loreal Lipstick- the color is nice, but the formula was too drying for my lips -Two Revloution lipgloss. Colors are nice, but I dislike the taste, formula, and the lack of pigmentation -2 NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils: they crease and I prefer the rimmel waterproof ones. (I sharpened and sanatized them for her.) -A red Flower lipstick. I actually really liked the color and formula, but I have similar in a few other brands and it was getting neglected. Since makeup expires, I wanted it to be used before it went bad. No sense in having multiples in the same color! -MAC lipgloss: I went to use it yesterday and it smelled off, so I'm going to Back 2 Mac it soon. There is a little less than half a tube left so I'm sad to waste it, but the smell isn't good so it's time to part with it.


----------



## Jonimeow (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, looked into it with a flashlight. Wanted to confirm that I wasn't going crazy and that my new eyeliner was empty before I got a chance to use it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I couldn't agree more about the Michael Kors Gold perfume! I received it in a sample kit and thought it was terrible! I tried passing it off to a friend who normally takes anything, but even she didn't want it. It smelled very mature and just not good.

I also have the same problem as you with your Too Faced bronzer, except I have it with a Too Faced powder. The powder just doesn't transfer on to the brush.
I haven't tried the Too Faced powders, but I think sometimes you can get a hard film on top of your powders if your makeup brushes pick up oil from your face (or other products like cream blush or skincare that hasn't totally absorbed) and transfer it to your powder. If it happens again in the future, maybe try cleaning your brushes at the same time you scrape off the hard film and see if it helps? Or forget scraping and just toss it...there's a limit to how much effort I can put in, depending on the holy grailness of the product involved.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2014)

Tossed a few items while organizing my stash:

- Natural deodorant sample - super inconvenient clamshell packaging, the only way I could see to get it on was to rub my fingers in it, then onto my armpits and uh... hell no.

- Eyeshadow - I have SEVERAL similar colors (light shimmery champagne color), and it was in a brand I haven't had success with.

- Lip Gloss - pretty berry color, but again, awful packaging (a little pot crammed over-full), that was already starting to get super-sticky and dirty.  I have similar colors in better packaging, so off it went!

I used to feel horrible every time I threw something away, even if it was all used up (helloooooo, latent hoarding tendencies!), but it's getting better every time I re-do my stash.  Plus, the feeling of seeing my pretty uncluttered closet (I'm trying to organize my clothes as well) triumphs the "What if I NEED that lippie someday!?" feeling.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 31, 2014)

> > I couldn't agree more about the Michael Kors Gold perfume! I received it in a sample kit and thought it was terrible! I tried passing it off to a friend who normally takes anything, but even she didn't want it. It smelled very mature and just not good. I also have the same problem as you with your Too Faced bronzer, except I have it with a Too Faced powder. The powder just doesn't transfer on to the brush.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the Too Faced powders, but I think sometimes you can get a hard film on top of your powders if your makeup brushes pick up oil from your face (or other products like cream blush or skincare that hasn't totally absorbed) and transfer it to your powder. If it happens again in the future, maybe try cleaning your brushes at the same time you scrape off the hard film and see if it helps? Or forget scraping and just toss it...there's a limit to how much effort I can put in, depending on the holy grailness of the product involved.


 Haha, luckily this product is certainly not holy grail status for me. The Too Faced powder that I have came this way. I've only used it a couple of times (once with a brand new brush!) and just gave up. I have 2 other pressed powders that I use that I don't have this problem with. I might give it a try one more time (I'm actually thinking that maybe the problem is the initial layer of the powder and it might be OK when I break in to it, but then again I've never had another powder come this way). If it doesn't work on the next try I'll de-stash it. My face is pretty dry anyway so I rarely need powder.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jan 31, 2014)

Ju



> Yeah, looked into it with a flashlight. Wanted to confirm that I wasn't going crazy and that my new eyeliner was empty before I got a chance to use it.


 I just had that happen to me! I was doing my makeup and reached for an unopened sample of LancÃ´me Definicils, and it was completely dried out! I've never opened or used it before today, so I was disappointed I didn't get to try it.


----------



## gibberish (Feb 1, 2014)

I decided to chuck my oldest lipstick today. I had to Google it, but found out it is CoverGirl Incredifull in 944 Pout Pout. I initially was just curious how old it was and how many grams were in it (to figure out how long it would take to use up), and then discovered that some research company did a study which, amongst other lines of lipsticks, found high traces of lead in the Incredifull line. Also, Covergirl discontinued the line at a minimum of 4-6 years ago. I know most lipsticks contain trace amounts of lead, but considering how old this one is (if I were to take a wild guess, I probably purchased this in 2006), it made the decision to toss it that much easier.


----------



## tallison (Feb 1, 2014)

Found a bunch of stuff for my Back to Mac pile including White Frost eyeshadow (the tiny amount left is broken into small bits) Delft Paint Pot (dried out and unusable, too bad, but it's bright blue, no way could I use it all) Belightful Iridescent Pressed Powder ( barely used, but easily 8+ years old) Hitting the trash can: 2 Maybelline bouncy blushes and a Maybelline Instant Age Rewind, all just terrible products that I should have returned. 5 stila lip glazes from a lipgloss set where I think most were used only once or twice. Doesn't sound like much, but I reorganized my drawers and I feel so much better now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh, I love this thread...espeically since I'm trying really hard to pare down my stash.

Today:

Cailyn gel liner in black - it is just getting dried out, and I've had it for too long already.

Garnier bb cream - I've held on to this forever, because I can't stand to waste, but it's too dark for me and makes me too shiny.

Cargo Blush in Amalfi - This one pains me a bit, but it has a funny smell suddenly (I have had it for a couple of years, though).


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 3, 2014)

My Toni and Guy salt spray (wasn't a fan of the texture/smell), and my Ulta Skincare brand cooling eye roller. I like the eye rollers from Clinique and Origins better, and this one wasn't getting used/just taking up space. Still haven't found my holy roller, lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

A set of about 4-5 brushes that were shedding all over my face.  Thankfully I got them from a swap box instead of paying "real money" for them, but yeesh.  Tried to do my makeup and ended up looking like an extra in Cats.


----------



## katielp (Feb 3, 2014)

Elf tweezers....they weren't getting ANY eye brow hair.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Elf tweezers....they weren't getting ANY eye brow hair.
No tweezers are better than bad tweezers....*shudder*


----------



## hrhvittoria (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Toni and Guy salt spray (wasn't a fan of the texture/smell), and my Ulta Skincare brand cooling eye roller. I like the eye rollers from Clinique and Origins better, and this one wasn't getting used/just taking up space. Still haven't found my holy roller, lol.
I giggled endlessly at "holy roller."

COME TOGETHERRRRR RIIIIIIGHT NOWWWWWW OVER ME

music geekery


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 7, 2014)

This week I've thrown out empties of Aussie Deeeep Conditioner, Healthy Sexy Hair mini argan oil and Neutrogena Pore Refining face wash.  I'm really trying to get through the overstock of skin/hair products I have!


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 7, 2014)

It didn't go in the trash but I gave my Avon romantic mauves e/s quad to my friend. I have the Avon single of the only shade i really use in the quad so no sense keeping it. I have enough mauve shades in my naked 3 palette. Glad someone could use it.


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 7, 2014)

only aa llilitlittlittllittlelittle ppapalpalrpale ffoforfor mmeme, bbubutbut the can would not stay on. whether I kept it in a makeup bag or loose in my purse, it was getting all over everything.


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 7, 2014)

What I was trying to say before my phone went bats, is I threw out an Avon cream blush. It was too pale for me, and the cap would not stay on. whether I kept it in a makeup bag or loose in my purse, it was getting all over everything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

Finally threw out the Michael Marcus eye pencil Wantable sent me a while back...I've never seen a worse eye pencil. It literally feels like drawing on your eye with a colored pencil. No thank you!


----------



## camel11 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Eyeko Skinny Liner! It dries so quickly, and it only ever stayed 'wet" enough to get through lining one eye.  They other, I'd keep shaking and scraping it on my eye. Disappointing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Eyeko Skinny Liner! It dries so quickly, and it only ever stayed 'wet" enough to get through lining one eye.  They other, I'd keep shaking and scraping it on my eye. Disappointing. 
I never had that problem with any of my eyeko liners...did you try flipping the tip over (as in, pulling it out and turning it around - the tip is reversible)? I had to do that with my olive one a couple of times.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never had that problem with any of my eyeko liners...did you try flipping the tip over (as in, pulling it out and turning it around - the tip is reversible)? I had to do that with my olive one a couple of times.
yup! Still, I think that is too much of a pain for me.  I also store it upside down, which hasn't helped.


----------



## tallison (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yup! Still, I think that is too much of a pain for me.  I also store it upside down, which hasn't helped. 
I've heard a lot of people have complaints about these eyeko liners....they always seem to come from the ones that were in the set.  I've only ever purchased the individually packaged black liners and never had any problems with them drying up.  I've had my current one for over a year.  Was yours from the kit of 3 liners?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yup! Still, I think that is too much of a pain for me.  I also store it upside down, which hasn't helped. 
I've heard a lot of people have complaints about these eyeko liners....they always seem to come from the ones that were in the set.  I've only ever purchased the individually packaged black liners and never had any problems with them drying up.  I've had my current one for over a year.  Was yours from the kit of 3 liners?

I'm wondering if that is it, too! All of mine have been individual...and I have had black, turquoise, olive, and purple. Haven't had much trouble with any of them...I've flipped the olive tip a couple of times, but then once I do it's fine for months. Mystery!


----------



## tallison (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wondering if that is it, too! All of mine have been individual...and I have had black, turquoise, olive, and purple. Haven't had much trouble with any of them...I've flipped the olive tip a couple of times, but then once I do it's fine for months. Mystery!

I think storage can be an issue with the Eyeko Skinny Liners also.  I think if you have them stored vertically in a cup that might be causing the nib to dry out???  I store mine in a drawer, on their side.  I've had more problems with the Stila and NARS liners going bad on me quickly than the Eyeko.  Or maybe they just aren't consistent.


----------



## Wida (Feb 8, 2014)

Just today, I also tossed a dried out purple skinny eyeko liner that I got in my Birchbox in July (I think). Mine was leaky from the time I received it and I didn't use it much. I pulled it out today and it was dry so I just tossed it. It was never my favorite as it didn't have great staying power on me anyways. It was a pretty color though.


----------



## page5 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm always amazed when people comment that they've had and used their eyeko liners for a long time. Mine dried up in a few weeks and I was careful with storage. They seem to be very inconsistent. I wasn't happy with how quickly the color faded either.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mine was from birchbox. I didn't have an issue with the purple one, just the black mini skinny one. Weird.


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Feb 8, 2014)

Benefits - They're Real. I don't get the cult following of this stuff. It was awful. Even my Lancome CIL Booster couldn't save it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm always amazed when people comment that they've had and used their eyeko liners for a long time. Mine dried up in a few weeks and I was careful with storage. They seem to be very inconsistent. I wasn't happy with how quickly the color faded either.
Yeah, it's strange...I've had all of mine for at least a year, and the color doesn't fade at all - in fact, it stains my eyelids if I'm not careful!


----------



## jocedun (Feb 8, 2014)

Today I did some lip product stash cleaning. Threw out a random giant lipgloss from Influenster that I have never used, the Cailyn red apple balm from Ipsy (the color just didn't work for me, too bright), and a Laqa and Co mini in Bossy Boots from BB (pulled too orange on me). Feels good to have a little more room in my storage! 

There are definitely some eyeshadows that I should part ways with, but I just can't bring myself to it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## satojoko (Feb 8, 2014)

The only time I ever throw anything out is when I haven't been able to return it. My last 'return haul' to Sephora totalled nearly $400 worth of products I hated and will never use. With a receipt, I get cash back. Without a receipt, I get a gift card or just exchange everything. I do the same thing with drugstore products &amp; department store cosmetic counter products. Very rarely does anything wind up in the trash.


----------



## lindzebra (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I did some lip product stash cleaning. Threw out* a random giant lipgloss from Influenster* that I have never used, the Cailyn red apple balm from Ipsy (the color just didn't work for me, too bright), and a Laqa and Co mini in Bossy Boots from BB (pulled too orange on me). Feels good to have a little more room in my storage! 

There are definitely some eyeshadows that I should part ways with, but I just can't bring myself to it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
Are you talking about the Big Bold Gloss from NYC? If so, it is SO BIG. I can't even understand it. Even the applicator is huge.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 9, 2014)

I knew it was never going to get used on my face because I have so many moisturizers I like more (including the Vichy and Fresh from GB), so I used half of my Nourish Face Lotion from my Ipsy bag on one leg and half on the other leg after my shower and tossed it. I think my first Feb. sub box is arriving Monday (BeautyBox5), so time to make room for new samples! 

What happened to my January Ipsy bag:

Elizabeth Mott Shadow Pencil - Tossed, glitter fallout

Mica Tinted Lip Balm - used it once or twice, ambivalent

Proactiv Wipes - used on my body, not my face, finished the sample, won't repurchase.

Nourish lotion - used on legs instead of face, finished the sample, won't repurchase.

Briogeo hair mask - finished, won't repurchase.

The bag itself - currently on active duty in my bigger daily bag

I too tossed my Cailyn Tinted lip balm in Big Apple. The color was just not working for me, and the formula wasn't great enough to try to make it work by adjusting the shade.


----------



## satojoko (Feb 9, 2014)

Very strange....I'm getting notices that somebody quoted me when, in fact, they did not. Somebody else was quoted. Is anybody else getting strange emails like this from MUT?


----------



## CaseyR (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Very strange....I'm getting notices that somebody quoted me when, in fact, they did not. Somebody else was quoted.

Is anybody else getting strange emails like this from MUT?
Hmm interesting.  I haven't had any issues with quotes yet, although I a while back, a photo album appeared on my profile that I didn't upload.  Maybe technical glitches of some sort?  Definitely not my area of expertise lol


----------



## jocedun (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Are you talking about the Big Bold Gloss from NYC? If so, it is SO BIG. I can't even understand it. Even the applicator is huge.

LOL yes! I was talking about that huge mineral-oily sticky mess. I felt like it was made for a giant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I seriously never used it (but I'm also not really a lip gloss person).


----------



## tallison (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Benefits - They're Real. I don't get the cult following of this stuff. It was awful. Even my Lancome CIL Booster couldn't save it.


You're not crazy, this didn't work for me either!!!  This was the world's smudgiest mascara on me!!  By midday, my browbone would be covered in black marks where this mascara would just come off my lashes and onto my skin, so disappointing, ugh.

Between this and the Hoola Bronzer (worst breakouts of my life!! I thought I would be scarred!!), I've given up on Benefit permanently.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tallison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

You're not crazy, this didn't work for me either!!!  This was the world's smudgiest mascara on me!!  By midday, my browbone would be covered in black marks where this mascara would just come off my lashes and onto my skin, so disappointing, ugh.

Between this and the Hoola Bronzer (worst breakouts of my life!! I thought I would be scarred!!), I've given up on Benefit permanently.
They're Real works okay for me. Its not great but it gets the job done. It's definitely not hg. Unfortunately I bought a full size before knowing I didn't love it and then got a sample as well. I now have 1 and a half tubes to get through. Ugh.


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 10, 2014)

Avon Glazewear lipgloss in mauve movement.  It was my favorite for about the last 10 yrs.  I purchased it over and over.  Unfortunately they discontinued this color in the U.S. so I can't get another.  The one I threw out was very old and what remained of it was kind of gloopy and gross.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

I just threw out so many lipglosses. It was rough! But I have SO MANY just sitting here, never being used...I still have more than this that I'm holding on to. Sad, because most of these have hardly been used...but some have been sitting around for ages, and I had to de-stash. Just not a huge lip gloss wearer.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just threw out so many lipglosses. It was rough! But I have SO MANY just sitting here, never being used...I still have more than this that I'm holding on to. Sad, because most of these have hardly been used...but some have been sitting around for ages, and I had to de-stash. Just not a huge lip gloss wearer.




Are those the keepers or the ones that got tossed?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just threw out so many lipglosses. It was rough! But I have SO MANY just sitting here, never being used...I still have more than this that I'm holding on to. Sad, because most of these have hardly been used...but some have been sitting around for ages, and I had to de-stash. Just not a huge lip gloss wearer.




Are those the keepers or the ones that got tossed?

The ones that got tossed!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2014)

Tossed a ModelCo Party Proof lipstick in Dusk Til Dawn - I used it a few times, and it broke off and started rattling around in the tube.  I don't know what kind of "party" they were expecting it to last through, but that thing wouldn't have made it through a sedate ladies-only tea party in an English garden.

I have other lippies in similar colors that last longer and haven't broken, so into the trash it goes!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 11, 2014)

> Tossed a ModelCo Party Proof lipstick in Dusk Til Dawn - I used it a few times, and it broke off and started rattling around in the tube. Â I don't know what kind of "party" they were expecting it to last through, but that thing wouldn't have made it through a sedate ladies-only tea party in an English garden. I have other lippies in similar colors that last longer and haven't broken, so into the trash it goes!


 I got one of those in a Birchbox pick two, and haven't tried it because the shade (red velvet) is so...RED. Like red velvet cake. I should probably donate it to a drag queen in need, lol.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 11, 2014)

> The ones that got tossed!


 I'm so torn about the Ofra lip gloss in the pic. It's a pretty color, but it's crazy pigmented for a gloss. I feel like I need a mirror to apply it. It will probably get tossed eventually, but I like to stare at it in the meantime.


----------



## roxymama (Feb 11, 2014)

Tossing my Philosophy Purity cleanser cause it's practically empty! Now torn if I re-buy or get the Ole Henrickson red team cleanser that smells like oranges to replace it. I love both but the Ole one is a foam so totally different. Hmmmm


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tossed a ModelCo Party Proof lipstick in Dusk Til Dawn - I used it a few times, and it broke off and started rattling around in the tube.  I don't know what kind of "party" they were expecting it to last through, but that thing wouldn't have made it through a sedate ladies-only tea party in an English garden.

I have other lippies in similar colors that last longer and haven't broken, so into the trash it goes!

I got one of those in a Birchbox pick two, and haven't tried it because the shade (red velvet) is so...RED. Like red velvet cake. I should probably donate it to a drag queen in need, lol. 
I've heard stories about several ones in different shades breaking, so if you do use it, be very gentle!


----------



## sstich79 (Feb 11, 2014)

Tossed a Maybelline Great Lash after deciding that I actually like the Elizabeth Mott mascara better... been wearing the Great Lash for years out of habit, so it's time to shake things up. Also caved and threw out several Organix shampoos that I've been hanging onto despite the fact that they made my hair feel awful... I need to get over feeling guilty about getting rid of things that just don't work for me!


----------



## page5 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just threw out so many lipglosses. It was rough! But I have SO MANY just sitting here, never being used...I still have more than this that I'm holding on to. Sad, because most of these have hardly been used...but some have been sitting around for ages, and I had to de-stash. Just not a huge lip gloss wearer.






That little pot with "purely you" is one of my favorites. 

Ah well, I know how hard it is to choose - I've de-stashed a few times but never been able to toss more than a couple lippies at a time. I don't have many lipglosses. Lipsticks are a whole other category, lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Tossed a ModelCo Party Proof lipstick in Dusk Til Dawn - I used it a few times, and it broke off and started rattling around in the tube. Â I don't know what kind of "party" they were expecting it to last through, but that thing wouldn't have made it through a sedate ladies-only tea party in an English garden. I have other lippies in similar colors that last longer and haven't broken, so into the trash it goes!
> ...


 Yeah, mine in Peony broke! But I was able to stick it back together and I"m just careful with it, because it really is a great lipstick and it does last when worn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

> > The ones that got tossed!
> 
> 
> I'm so torn about the Ofra lip gloss in the pic. It's a pretty color, but it's crazy pigmented for a gloss. I feel like I need a mirror to apply it. It will probably get tossed eventually, but I like to stare at it in the meantime.


 Yeah, I feel much like you about the color, pretty but I hated that i had to use a mirror, and my finger or a brush to apply. But, I also didn't like the way it felt on my lips, so out it went!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
I just threw out so many lipglosses. It was rough! But I have SO MANY just sitting here, never being used...I still have more than this that I'm holding on to. Sad, because most of these have hardly been used...but some have been sitting around for ages, and I had to de-stash. Just not a huge lip gloss wearer.






That little pot with "purely you" is one of my favorites. 

Ah well, I know how hard it is to choose - I've de-stashed a few times but never been able to toss more than a couple lippies at a time. I don't have many lipglosses. Lipsticks are a whole other category, lol  
I thi nk I only used that a couple of times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, I also have too many lipsticks...but I can't bring myself to toss those! I just wear them much more often than glosses. I am a little sad about tossing these even though I can't remember the last time I used any of them, and I have nearly identical shades anyway! lol


----------



## tallison (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I thi nk I only used that a couple of times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, I also have too many lipsticks...but I can't bring myself to toss those! I just wear them much more often than glosses. I am a little sad about tossing these even though I can't remember the last time I used any of them, and I have nearly identical shades anyway! lol
I definitely feel like lipglosses go funky wayyyy before lipsticks, so you're probably ok to hang onto those.  I think if you clean your lipsticks they'll last you a good long while, but anything you put your finger into or have an applicator that get dipped in, it gets a little weird before I can ever think of using it all up!


----------



## Dalila (Feb 13, 2014)

The other day I was at Walgreens and bought two lipsticks. Purty Persimmon from WNW because I wanted to try an orange lipstick and it had good reviews, and Hibiscus from Black Radiance, because the color looked really nice, a bright coraly hot pink. Well, the Purty persimmon looks horrible on my fair skin, so I chucked that in the trash. The hibiscus from black radicance I'm on the fence with. It has a really nice texture, but the color is more bright fuchsia on my lips, NOT AT ALL like the lipstick. It doesn't look horrible but I think it's too bright for me. Here is a pic: what do you all think? Mind you, it looks a bit more toned down in the pic, it's brighter and lighter in real life.


----------



## tallison (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The other day I was at Walgreens and bought two lipsticks. Purty Persimmon from WNW because I wanted to try an orange lipstick and it had good reviews, and Hibiscus from Black Radiance, because the color looked really nice, a bright coraly hot pink. Well, the Purty persimmon looks horrible on my fair skin, so I chucked that in the trash. The hibiscus from black radicance I'm on the fence with. It has a really nice texture, but the color is more bright fuchsia on my lips, NOT AT ALL like the lipstick. It doesn't look horrible but I think it's too bright for me. Here is a pic: what do you all think? Mind you, it looks a bit more toned down in the pic, it's brighter and lighter in real life.




I think it suits you ok, test drive it for a few days and see how you feel.  Remember, you can always return makeup to walgreens, just hang on to your receipt, and even if its opened and tested, they are supposed to accept your return, no questions asked.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 13, 2014)

23 nail polishes got tossed. Too many brands and colors to name. It's nice to be able to fit my nail polishes in a sterilite shoebox container again.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Feb 14, 2014)

Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser.
I didn't completely use it up, but I've been using it for a while, and it just made my skin worse. Never buying this again.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 14, 2014)

This morning I threw out a Kat Von D mascara.  I've been using it for 2-3 weeks and something in it reacted badly with my eyes, plus it was difficult to apply.  My eyes get weird with Clinique and a few other brands of mascara, so it's always a shot in the dark for me with mascara. 

I've also tossed 2 Tarte lipsurgences from 2012 and an ELF bronzer that got kinda grainy.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm just catching up on here but weird that the Eyeko pens are all so different. I got the olive one from BB over a year ago and it's still fine and I randomly store it up or upside down.. And I bought the purple a few months later and it's still perfect too. Around that time, I got a mini black with an online sephora code and it dried out within a few months which was crazy since I didn't use it that much. I flipped the tip but that didn't last long. I need to just throw it away. They all stayed pigmented and last forever on me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome thread!

*Sheercover Base Perfector Primer* â€“ Greasy mess! Only accentuated my pores and I felt like my make up just slid off my face.

          
*Le Metier De Beaute Cream Eyeshadow in Champagne Shimmer* â€“ It breaks my heart to toss this, but it just doesnâ€™t work for me. Creases like crazy. Love the color, hate the formula!         *Maybelline Master Duo by Eye Studio Liquid Eyeliner* â€“ I am just not successful with liquid eyeliner. I have a pencil in the same shade and I just like

using pencils much better.


----------



## saku (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This morning I threw out a Kat Von D mascara.  I've been using it for 2-3 weeks and something in it reacted badly with my eyes, plus it was difficult to apply.  My eyes get weird with Clinique and a few other brands of mascara, so it's always a shot in the dark for me with mascara. 

I've also tossed 2 Tarte lipsurgences from 2012 and an ELF bronzer that got kinda grainy. 
the clinique mascara irritated my eyes so badly!! i usually don't get allergic with mascara and i've tried a whole bunch of different brands, but that clinique one was so bad. i was crying and itching!! bizarre, considering that clinique is also a skincare brand (or mostly) so i'd think they're products are gentle.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 15, 2014)

A Missha eyeshadow - purchased from their clearance section to get a free full-sized tube of their BB Cream (which is my HG).  The eyeshadow color is a light champagne, so of course I have a million others.  The problem is, it doesn't seem to have much color beyond "sparkly" and it has glitter fallout LIKE WHOA.  I tried to use it as a base shadow this morning and just kept getting mad.  So I chucked it.  (And wow I have been throwing out A LOT of makeup lately!  Huge props to the Monday Club thread for keeping me circulating through my whole makeup collection and figuring out what doesn't work for me)


----------



## azalea97 (Feb 15, 2014)

Avon extra lasting lipgloss in never gone mauve....glitter. Bomb. I used quite a bit of it but I give up trying to make it work. Freshly put on it looks nice (even with all the glitter) but once it dries I'm left with tons of noticeable glitter on my lips ....and the glitter migrates! Even when I wash it off I'm left with glitter between my nose &amp; lips. Oh heck no! In the trash it goes.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 15, 2014)

Too Faced Better than Sex mascara, UD liner in Zero, and possibly Too Faced eye primer. I woke up with pink eye. I don't know what caused it and one eye is infected and swollen and the other eye is red. I haven't been around anyone (I sound like a loser). My doctor recommended that I toss the makeup that I wore yesterday. I also wore UD's Psychedelic Sister eyeliner for the first time (under my waterline). I might return the UD PS eyeliner (which sucks because I LOVE the color).

I don't have any allergies and have never gotten an infection from makeup. I'm just fortunate this happened on Saturday and not Monday.

It hurts to throw away high end makeup


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Too Faced Better than Sex mascara, UD liner in Zero, and possibly Too Faced eye primer. I woke up with pink eye. I don't know what caused it and one eye is infected and swollen and the other eye is red. I haven't been around anyone (I sound like a loser). My doctor recommended that I toss the makeup that I wore yesterday. I also wore UD's Psychedelic Sister eyeliner for the first time (under my waterline). I might return the UD PS eyeliner (which sucks because I LOVE the color).

I don't have any allergies and have never gotten an infection from makeup. I'm just fortunate this happened on Saturday and not Monday.

It hurts to throw away high end makeup 



 

For the pencil liners, maybe you could just sharpen a good amount of it off? As long as the part of the product that touched your eye was off, it seems like it wouldn't be harmful? I'd toss the mascara, the primer only if it applies with a wand.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
For the pencil liners, maybe you could just sharpen a good amount of it off? As long as the part of the product that touched your eye was off, it seems like it wouldn't be harmful? I'd toss the mascara, the primer only if it applies with a wand.

I'll try sharpening the liners. I only trashed the mascara, the rest is just sitting in a pile until I decide what to do. The primer doesn't have a wand. It was the first time that I used it in months. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 16, 2014)

Just trashed a Physician's Formula mini-eyeshadow palette in "Natural Nude." It has almost no pigment and has just been taking up space in my makeup bag. I don't even remember where I got this, but I am glad that I didn't pay for it. I think it was given to me, and now I am regifting it to the trash can.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Avon extra lasting lipgloss in never gone mauve....glitter. Bomb. I used quite a bit of it but I give up trying to make it work. Freshly put on it looks nice (even with all the glitter) but once it dries I'm left with tons of noticeable glitter on my lips ....and the glitter migrates! Even when I wash it off I'm left with glitter between my nose &amp; lips. Oh heck no! In the trash it goes.

Ugh I hate this. Migrating glitter is such a deal breaker for me. If your eyeliner migrates you can pretend you were going for a soft, smudgy look, but glitter in the middle of your face is SO obvious (especially in sunlight) and there's no reason for it to be there except FAIL.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 16, 2014)

Revlon lip gloss in Peony. I had it for years. I think it was the first "grown up" lip gloss that I brought.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the clinique mascara irritated my eyes so badly!! i usually don't get allergic with mascara and i've tried a whole bunch of different brands, but that clinique one was so bad. i was crying and itching!! bizarre, considering that clinique is also a skincare brand (or mostly) so i'd think they're products are gentle. 
Oh no! I definitely was surprised by my bad reaction to Clinique mascara too, because I have used their 3-step skincare and several of their makeup products for years.


----------



## gibberish (Feb 16, 2014)

I tossed my sample of The Balm Stainiac in Beauty Queen from Birchbox last year. I liked it at first, but when I picked it up again recently, it applied really patchy and uneven. Now I feel like I need to start using the full size I have in case that goes bad too


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 19, 2014)

I threw out a Benefit lipgloss in Life on the A List today.  It was at least 2 years old &amp; I never wear it.  I thought I could give it try this morning, but it's sticky and the color is just really not for me.


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 19, 2014)

Vanilla Sugar shower gel, lotion and spray from Ulta. I'm actually on the fence about giving it to one of my friends, or trashing it outright. It turned into skunkwater less than five minutes after use--just vile on me! I use BBW's Warm Vanilla Sugar and really like it, so I was surprised that this took a really nasty turn on my skin. I ahve a friend who really loves scented goodies too, but I don't want to leave her smelling like skunk beer too!


----------



## Ginanimal (Feb 21, 2014)

Physician's Formula Organic Wear mascara. Mostly because it was doing nothing for my lashes and because I bought a new mascara, Maybelline Volum' Express the Mega Plush.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 23, 2014)

I tossed the denim Guess? makeup pouch I received in my Glossybox sometime last fall. I had mixed feelings about this bag, because it was THE PERFECT size and held a ton of stuff, and had become my on-the-go makeup bag, but it also kind of reminded me of a bad '80s flashback when I thought Guess? and pale denim were awesome. I opened it to find that my Nars Baroque lip gloss pencil had come uncapped at some point, and the inside of the bag looked like a crime scene. I was able to salvage the contents of the bag, but I wasn't willing to try to clean up the bag itself. I get so many little makeup bags with GWPs and subscriptions, but I'm makeup bag Goldilocks -- too small, too large, too flat, too ugly...maybe I can find something awesome on Etsy.


----------



## DeSha (Feb 23, 2014)

I tried desperately to make the maybelline dream matte mousse to work, it's just a nasty mess. Orangey, streaky and pills on my face. Trashed!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried desperately to make the maybelline dream matte mousse to work, it's just a nasty mess. Orangey, streaky and pills on my face. Trashed!!!!
I'm actually having pretty good luck with it, surprisingly!I hope it keeps working out for me...

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just trashed a Physician's Formula mini-eyeshadow palette in "Natural Nude." It has almost no pigment and has just been taking up space in my makeup bag. I don't even remember where I got this, but I am glad that I didn't pay for it. I think it was given to me, and now I am regifting it to the trash can. 
 Yeah, one of my first shadow palettes was PF...one for green eyes, I loved it, but really had to dig in to get color...I'm glad I have branched way out!


----------



## BSquared (Feb 23, 2014)

A Revlon eyelash curler that was ridiculously old and doing nothing for my eyelashes except pinching them!


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Feb 23, 2014)

I got a sample of Hope in a Jar from an Ulta purchase and I hated it!!! It made my skin super greasy and smelled horrible!

I did get a sample of some kind of intensive hand cream that had a medicinal sent but loved it! Comes in a blue tube.


----------



## NeisDreams (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My depotting rampage continues, and I depotted 6 eyeshadows from a Sephora black smoky eye/brown smoky eye palette that I never ever use because I never think of opening it up. I'm hoping that having them in a mag palette will mean that I use them. I also depotted a NYX eyeshadow in Nutmeg from Ipsy, a travel sized Tarte blush in Thankful (why don't they include mirrors in their mini compacts? Argh.), and a MUFE ProFinish sample. There was one depotting casualty; a black matte shadow from the Sephora palette cracked and got tossed. The Emite shadow is actually a nice matte black, so I'm not devastated. To make room in my now full palette, I tossed my previously depotted Pixi bronzer and an Ulta GWP blush in Sunkissed that was a little too glittery for my liking.

I feel like that guy in the booze ads..."I don't wear bronzer often...but when I do...I don't wear Pixi."




 I feel like a retard but how the heck do you get these things out? I feel like every time I try I end up breaking or cracking the product.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gingergirl12308* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a sample of Hope in a Jar from an Ulta purchase and I hated it!!! It made my skin super greasy and smelled horrible!

I did get a sample of some kind of intensive hand cream that had a medicinal sent but loved it! Comes in a blue tube.
I hated Hope in a Jar. I couldn't get past the smell.


----------



## jaylilee (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NeisDreams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I feel like a retard but how the heck do you get these things out? I feel like every time I try I end up breaking or cracking the product. 
try using a flame! be immensely careful though...when i depot my mac shadows, nyx, or UD, I'll use a gas lighter (one of those that have the long nozzle which people use to turn on grills), after popping the shadow out i'll hold it with a pair of nail clippers by the corner (so my fingers are away from the flame at all times) and turn on the flame under it to get it warm enough that i can then push the shadow out with the blunt end of a set of tweezers... enough heat to make the plastic bendable without it having like.... melting. then make sure to have a towel under it so if the shadow falls it wont be damaged. 

this would work well with most compacts, I think.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 24, 2014)

> Â I feel like a retard but how the heck do you get these things out? I feel like every time I try I end up breaking or cracking the product.Â


 I used a butane torch lighter (cigar lighter) to melt the plastic and glue behind the pan, and when the plastic starts to get soft, place it pan side down on a towel or soft surface, and you can push a pencil or something through the soft plastic, and then the pan falls onto the towel. It's also helpful to have a thin screwdriver or butter knife to pry the pans out if they need a little help. Some pans can be gently pried without heating, but I ended up with more cracked pans that way. If you do crack a pan, you can fix it with isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## tallison (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used a butane torch lighter (cigar lighter) to melt the plastic and glue behind the pan, and when the plastic starts to get soft, place it pan side down on a towel or soft surface, and you can push a pencil or something through the soft plastic, and then the pan falls onto the towel. It's also helpful to have a thin screwdriver or butter knife to pry the pans out if they need a little help. Some pans can be gently pried without heating, but I ended up with more cracked pans that way. If you do crack a pan, you can fix it with isopropyl alcohol.

I think some people use a flat iron as their heat source (sit the shadow pot on the flat iron until heated), then you don't have any open flame.  Fire is just more fun.  

Don't forget, if these are MAC products you can Back to MAC your deformed shadow pots for a free lipstick!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 24, 2014)

I threw out the Be a Bombshell big pink stick in Girl Crush that I got from Ipsy.  I have swatched it on my hand so many times.  Each time I think, this color might work.  No, it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 1, 2014)

Hitting the trash right now:

2 lip glosses that smell like burning rubber dipped in gasoline, and one lip crayon that doesn't smell, but because of the glosses I no longer trust this brand. Way to go, Pop Beauty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hitting the trash right now:

2 lip glosses that smell like burning rubber dipped in gasoline, and one lip crayon that doesn't smell, but because of the glosses I no longer trust this brand. Way to go, Pop Beauty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I threw that stinky lipgloss out too.  I hope Ipsy doesn't have any more Pop Beauty in our bags!


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hitting the trash right now:

2 lip glosses that smell like burning rubber dipped in gasoline, and one lip crayon that doesn't smell, but because of the glosses I no longer trust this brand. Way to go, Pop Beauty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I got a weird mauve color in my February Ipsy box. The color payoff was great and very true to product in the bottle. Mine had an awful "makeup" smell and it was super sticky. Yuck!


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hitting the trash right now:

2 lip glosses that smell like burning rubber dipped in gasoline, and one lip crayon that doesn't smell, but because of the glosses I no longer trust this brand. Way to go, Pop Beauty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I received a Pop lip crayon in Rose Romance, which sounded so perfect, but the color was flat, opaque, and almost greyish. I tossed it because it really washed me out. The Pop trio of shadows (blacks/grays) from a couple months ago also got tossed because I have better formulations of the same colors. I still have my Pop Aqua Lacquer, which is OK, but kind of sticky and hard to apply. My Pop Peony Petal still smells normal, but I'm pretty suspicious of it based on all the other reports. I would be happy to not receive any more products from this brand. It just doesn't seem to work well for me.


----------



## gingergirl12308 (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried desperately to make the maybelline dream matte mousse to work, it's just a nasty mess. Orangey, streaky and pills on my face. Trashed!!!!
I've had the same pilling thing happen on my face too! I was super excited because I thought it would be good for my dry skin at that time, instead t highlighted my dry patches and made my skin look worse! Try the revlon colorstay whipped foundation! I love that stuff and it can range from light coverage to full if you build it up, without looking cakey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha (Mar 4, 2014)

[@]gingergirl12308[/@] sorry it didn't work for you either. I have not had much success with anything from that line.


----------



## SaraP (Mar 4, 2014)

%uote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll try sharpening the liners. I only trashed the mascara, the rest is just sitting in a pile until I decide what to do. The primer doesn't have a wand. It was the first time that I used it in months. Maybe that has something to do with it.
Two thing stuck out to me: You used a product for the first time? It could be an ingredient that you never used before and are allergic to. Also you don't have to trash your liners, sharpen them and dip them in 90% isotropic alcohol. It will kill any lingering bacteria.


----------



## roxymama (Mar 5, 2014)

A Clinique GWP mascara that dried up month ago but is pretty (silver) and a LancÃ´me GWP mascara that I started ignoring because I fell in love with a Tarte Lights Camera Flashed deluxe. I think once I finish that and my freebie Ulta Bday Ck one mascara it will either be time to purchase the full size Tarte one or full size Clinique. I also stuck the Marc Jacobs freebie mascara I just got in my purse to live there as my daily touch up one since it is more of a gel lighter consistency. Seems good for touch ups (won't clump.) So I kind of have a gameplan with my glut of Christmas sets that came with lil mascaras! Edited for weird auto correct words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kate321 (Mar 6, 2014)

My Maybelline volume express waterproof mascara finally got thrown away. I should have thrown it away months ago when it started irritating my eyes. It was a decent drugstore mascara, but someone gave me the new BH Cosmetics mascara and it worked way better than my maybelline one. The only drawback is that its only available online and its not as easy to grab at Target or whatever. :/


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Mar 6, 2014)

My mom's 20-year-old MAC lipstick. Smelled nasty. I tried to swatch it on my hand and it went on like an old oil pastel!


----------



## jocedun (Mar 6, 2014)

Ugh just threw away the Philosophy Hope in a Jar Night Cream. It was so thick on my skin that it balled up and peeled off when I went to scratch the side of my face last night. It also made me look so greasy this morning before I washed my face. Yuck. It was only a deluxe sample, but I feel like I totally wasted those 100 points at Sephora. Lame!


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 6, 2014)

I threw away a Mario Badescu Olive Eye Cream. I wont use anything but Vitamin E under my eyes so I didn't need it anymore. Its in a jar so I didn't want to give it away. I didn't throw it away but I gave a tube of Boscia Black mask away because I hate it. It break me out every time I use it. I also tossed a brow cleanser that I didn't need.


----------



## amorgb (Mar 7, 2014)

Almay Eye Makeup Remover Liquid.  I tried, I really did.  I've forced myself to use up about half of the bottle, but today I've just had enough of how oily and greasy this stuff is.  Its like rubbing pure oil all over my face.  Not something I really enjoy doing.  For some reason, me and Almay products just don't seem to get along.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 7, 2014)

Too Faced Glamour to Go II.

I've had this since, ahem, 2005 (I think? This is what's listed on the label). I hit major pan on one of the eye shadows and all of the lipglosses are gone. I hate the blush. I never, ever, EVER use it. It's been dropped a million times and the pink shades are vaguely gray from eyeshadow getting broken and thrown everywhere. It's had a good life, but it's time to say goodbye. I will not miss it!


----------



## Olga Ok (Mar 7, 2014)

Mario Badescu Drying mask and Drying lotion samples. I received them a few months ago but when I opened them today, they both smelled like benzene and dried up in one solid mass. I really started to rethink what products I should use on my face.


----------



## tiffybabyxoxo (Mar 10, 2014)

> Tossed yet another elf brush today after it broke. This is the 7th one I've had break on me from elf. I'm done buying cheap brushes and will stick to better quality ones from now on. They're worth the investment instead of throwing away money on cheaper ones that wear out too quickly.


 maybe you can crazy glue them back? elf brushes are so cheap I can't help but buy - billion of them.. they are EVERYWHERE! haha


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffybabyxoxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


maybe you can crazy glue them back? elf brushes are so cheap I can't help but buy - billion of them.. they are EVERYWHERE! haha
I've glued mine back together plenty of times, lol. It works fine..I mean, it's a pain to have to glue your brushes back together, but it fixes it. Some really good, inexpensive brushes are the Real Techniques ones. They are some of my favorite brushes now!


----------



## kyxli (Mar 12, 2014)

I tossed an old bath and body works body butter in sweet pea today. I've had it for years and I've hit pan on it, but there's still a lot left, and I haven't used it in ages.


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 12, 2014)

The falsies flared. I like the original falsies &amp; figured I'd try the flared one. Hated it. I tried it a few times over the last month to see if I'd change my mind. Nope. In the trash it went.


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 15, 2014)

It didn't hit the trash can but I gave away my Lorac Unzipped palette to my daughter. I really love the colors and used it all the time when I got it over a year ago (it was my first and only High end palette at the time). But since getting the Naked &amp; Naked 3 palettes for Christmas I rarely ever reach for it. My daughter loves having a big makeup collection &amp; I'm more of a minimalist. I hate holding onto makeup I don't use &amp; this way if I ever get the urge to use it I can borrow it from my daughter. It's a win win.


----------



## saku (Mar 15, 2014)

my first and only eos lip balm. i have the red one, and it irritated my lips so bad. after using it for a week, my lips are dried out and have small rashes on the edges. at first i didn't realize it's the eos, so i continued using it...but then i got convinced that it's not just the weather and it's some product i'm using. this happened a few weeks ago, and my lips recovered very fast after stopping using the eos. i just put the lip balm on the table since then, and today finally tossed it.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've realized I may be allergic to Mally mascara. I opened a new tube earlier in the week, and my eyes itched and watered every day. I quit using it yesterday and switched to a sample of Smashbox Hyperlash (which I really like, by the way). Problem solved. My Mally hit the trash. I'll give the unused tubes I have in storage to my sister.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Mar 16, 2014)

Bath &amp; Body Works vanilla lotion that, strangely, irritated my anxiety disorder. The scent would give me shakes like no other. Once it sent me into fits- freaky stuff.

Also my sample of Alien by Thierry Muegler(sp?) perfume- gosh it's gorgeous. I'm gonna have to save up sephora points for a deluxe sample...


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 16, 2014)

My cheapo Beauty Blender wanna be from Kohls. Looked the same and felt the same when applying makeup and for $6, I had to try. However...did not hold up at all! Lasted for two weeks before chunks were falling out during washing.


----------



## ItalianDream (Mar 18, 2014)

Lancome HydraZen Neurocalm soothing cream. Straight to the bin!!!!

This cream made my skin broke out badly, just the same way 3 months ago L'Oreal Eau de Teint foundation did.

Thankfully I investigated and found out that the two products share an ingredient, which in both products is in large quantity: cyclohexasiloxane. It must be him irritating my skin and giving me such bad pimples!

Since I couldn't be so sure that that specific ingredient was the problem, I checked every moisturizing cream and foundation I use that never gave me a problem, and as I predicted, it is not in them.

I am so glad to have at least discovered what causes me such terrible reaction.

And having investigated more, I also found out that this so irritating silicone is commonly used in loads of L'Oreal group's brands face products (l'Oreal, Lancome, Urban Decay, ecc).

I am therefore soooo done with any L'Oreal group face product!!


----------



## azalea97 (Mar 18, 2014)

That's really good that you were able to find out what was breaking you out. I have a problem with L'Oreal brand mascaras. I should check out the ingredients to see what irritates my eyes. I just know that 2 different L'Oreal mascaras and a LancÃ´me mascara that came in a Christmas gift set all burned my eyes, turned them red and tear like crazy. Fortunately my daughter has no allergic reaction to them so I gave them to her.


----------



## ItalianDream (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's really good that you were able to find out what was breaking you out. I have a problem with L'Oreal brand mascaras. I should check out the ingredients to see what irritates my eyes. I just know that 2 different L'Oreal mascaras and a LancÃ´me mascara that came in a Christmas gift set all burned my eyes, turned them red and tear like crazy. Fortunately my daughter has no allergic reaction to them so I gave them to her.
Yes, just have a look at the INCI of these mascaras and compare them to each other to see if they share one or more ingredients. Then if you find something, look at the INCI of a mascara that never gave you any problems.

L'Oreal group owns a lot of brands, and most of the products are made with the same ingredients, as I said I found the same ingredient in Eau de Teint L'Oreal foundation, this Lancome day cream, and randomly checked the INCI of Urban Decay's Naked foundation (which I never used), that ingredient is in there as well,so L'Oreal group seems to like to put this bloody silicone in their face products!!


----------



## page5 (Mar 21, 2014)

I tossed a Stila mascara after a couple of uses. It is called "Forever Your Curl" aka, "Hello, Raccoon Eyes"


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 21, 2014)

Today I had to toss a sample vial of Katy Perry's Killer Queen fragrance.  I used it yesterday and it smelled EXACTLY like my one aunt.  So crazy!  I just couldn't bring myself to finish out the sample even though I try really hard not to be wasteful.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 21, 2014)

Beauty Blender. He was ripped and stained all to hell and just looking sad. He had a good life.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beauty Blender. He was ripped and stained all to hell and just looking sad. He had a good life.
aw. And those buggers are so spendy.

How long did you have yours for?


----------



## BSquared (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aw. And those buggers are so spendy.

How long did you have yours for?
Since August, so that's a pretty long time. I bought the real techniques one when it was 25% off at Ulta and so far it's just as good so I'll be buying those in the future instead of the actual beauty blender!


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since August, so that's a pretty long time. I bought the real techniques one when it was 25% off at Ulta and so far it's just as good so I'll be buying those in the future instead of the actual beauty blender!
good tip. I have one that I actually was scared to use when it was new because of how spendy they are -- once that one goes to the trash I will check into the RT ones.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since August, so that's a pretty long time. I bought the real techniques one when it was 25% off at Ulta and so far it's just as good so I'll be buying those in the future instead of the actual beauty blender!

Is there anything comparable to the Blender Cleanser?  This is the only soap that didn't take the pink dye off of the blender, and it is amazing at spot cleaning my brushes.


----------



## jaylilee (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is there anything comparable to the Blender Cleanser?  This is the only soap that didn't take the pink dye off of the blender, and it is amazing at spot cleaning my brushes. 
I use free and clear (http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=225931&amp;catid=182284&amp;aid=338666&amp;aparam=225931) which has no dye, lanolin, fragrance, masking fragrance, paraben and formaldehyde. it's very good for sensitive skin (what i use) and also gentle on brushes...I used it on my Beauty Blender and it got like 99% of all stains out without taking the pink out of the sponge or damaging it. plus it's immensely cheap.

I got mine at walgreens.


----------



## BSquared (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is there anything comparable to the Blender Cleanser?  This is the only soap that didn't take the pink dye off of the blender, and it is amazing at spot cleaning my brushes.
I've never used the actualy cleanser so not sure. I had been using baby shampoo and that worked ok but didn't get the stains out. I switched over the 7th Generation dishsoap (I wanted something with no scent since my skin's been so atrocious lately) and that seems to be working ok


----------



## QueCera (Mar 21, 2014)

I just threw out 2 Sephora lip glosses that smelled a bit off. I got them less than a year ago and barely wore them. It was no wonder they were on clearance, very sticky and unflattering!

I won't be throwing these out, but I plan on giving my niece all of my Wet n Wild eyeshadow palettes. They were great when I was first experimenting with makeup, but I have other shadows that I like so much better, so these always get neglected. I find the colors fade, even with primer, after about 4 hours on me. For the price, they're pretty decent though!

I also tossed my Revlon photofinish pressed powder and Bare Minerals powder. These both broke me out unfortunately.

Seems I'm in a Spring cleaning kind of mood!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Mar 23, 2014)

A tarina Tarantino primer that made me break out and smelled-figured just throw it instead of dealing with hautelook customer service. Also, benefit high beam that was super old and never really used. Next ...it gets one more shit before the trash...maskcara's HC pack. No matter what I did, it sat on my skin.


----------



## Dashery (Mar 23, 2014)

Threw out a few old makeup brushes. It's good to see them go.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 24, 2014)

Today I had to throw out a ModelCo Fiberlash mascara. I had only used it three times when this morning the internal piece that cleans off the wand broke off. It wasn't a very good mascara, anyway...


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 24, 2014)

> Today I had to throw out a ModelCo Fiberlash mascara. I had only used it three times when this morning the internal piece that cleans off the wand broke off. It wasn't a very good mascara, anyway...


 I threw out everything I got from that brand. None of their products worked for me.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I threw out everything I got from that brand. None of their products worked for me.
Really? I'm kind of surprised. I mean, I've only tried a couple of things, but I like the Party Proof lipsticks (I bought the trio from Birchbox) and the lip/cheek tint that I got from Glossybox is nice, too. Which items didn't you like?


----------



## camel11 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really? I'm kind of surprised. I mean, I've only tried a couple of things, but I like the Party Proof lipsticks (I bought the trio from Birchbox) and the lip/cheek tint that I got from Glossybox is nice, too. Which items didn't you like?
I just threw out my Party Proof this weekend -- I also had bad luck with this company.  I tried the lipstick again, and it just looked so strange and dry/waxy on my lips, if that makes sense.  It was too bad -- it was a full size and I hate to waste!


----------



## jayeme (Mar 24, 2014)

I just threw away two mascaras that were probably at least 6 months old....I know, I know, I'm gross. But I like trying mascaras so I always have a few open and I never use up all the product! These weren't all the way gone, I just figured it was (past) time. They were Urban Decay Supercurl and Benefit Bad Gal Lash. I liked them both quite a lot.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just threw out my Party Proof this weekend -- I also had bad luck with this company.  I tried the lipstick again, and it just looked so strange and dry/waxy on my lips, if that makes sense.  It was too bad -- it was a full size and I hate to waste!

That's too bad! They're not my favorite lipsticks ever and I don't wear them that much, but I've never had a problem with mine.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 24, 2014)

> Really? I'm kind of surprised. I mean, I've only tried a couple of things, but I like the Party Proof lipsticks (I bought the trio from Birchbox) and the lip/cheek tint that I got from Glossybox is nice, too. Which items didn't you like?


 Mascara, lipstick and lip gloss. None of them worked out for me.


> I just threw out my Party Proof this weekend -- I also had bad luck with this company. Â I tried the lipstick again, and it just looked so strange and dry/waxy on my lips, if that makes sense. Â It was too bad -- it was a full size and I hate to waste!


 Yeah I hated tossing them and I got them in a pick 2 so it's not like I wasted money.


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 25, 2014)

Just to let you guys know, if you have products or samples you know you don't like or use that's not old, you can go on this great website called edivv.com and put it up for trade and trade it out for something you would like. I recently just traded my Zoya nail polish in Odette for a BAB Bora Bora quad. That way you're not trashing good products or wasting and you get something you do want and will use.


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Mar 27, 2014)

Burt's Bees facial cleanser for sensitive skin and I'm almost out of the citrus facial scrub. I'm a bit of a Burt's Bees addict.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 28, 2014)

One bottle of OPI Rapid Dry Top Coat that had gotten thick and was leaving bubbles, and my original and replacement Pop Beauty Plump Pout minis that stunk.


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 29, 2014)

Finally emptied my NYX HD Studio Photogenic Primer Base as far as makeup and for hair I've emptied Matrix Total Results Repair conditioner and have maybe 3 more uses left out of the shampoo. I am also dangerously low on my It's A 10 Plus Keratin shampoo.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CindyLouBou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just to let you guys know, if you have products or samples you know you don't like or use that's not old, you can go on this great website called edivv.com and put it up for trade and trade it out for something you would like. I recently just traded my Zoya nail polish in Odette for a BAB Bora Bora quad. That way you're not trashing good products or wasting and you get something you do want and will use. 

There are trade threads here on MUT, too!

(I don't trade that often, though, because trying to get to the post office with the hours I work is a stressful ordeal and only occasionally worth it.)


----------



## Chaotic (Mar 29, 2014)

I just tossed a bunch of Revlon, Ulta, Maybelline and Covergirl eye shadows, eyeliners and lip glosses.


----------



## CindyLouBou (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There are trade threads here on MUT, too!

(I don't trade that often, though, because trying to get to the post office with the hours I work is a stressful ordeal and only occasionally worth it.)
Oh I know! But I thought I'd let you guys know about edivv  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Voguette (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Chaotic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tossed a bunch of Revlon, Ulta, Maybelline and Covergirl eye shadows, eyeliners and lip glosses. 
omg why? i have those and they're very good.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 30, 2014)

I also tossed a sample of Secret Agent Beauty lip gloss that looked like it was separating and a mini tube of Make primer, because I use primer about once a year.


----------



## Wida (Mar 30, 2014)

I tossed a mini of bare minerals mineral veil featherlight and an Ulta brand mineral finishing powder today. The bare minerals had shimmer in it which made my oily skin look oilier so it had only been used once and was pushed to the back of the drawer for 2 or more years. The ulta was cakey and was also a couple of years old. I'm going to do a major destash soon and toss everything that hasn't been used in months (or years, gross). I've got way too much that I don't like or use but have been hanging on to it because I really do hate waste.


----------



## Chaotic (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Voguette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg why? i have those and they're very good.
I wasn't getting the color payout I wanted from the eye shadows and the lip glosses were too sticky for me. I've had most of them for 4 months + and haven't been happy with them so figured it was time to just let them go.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Mar 30, 2014)

OPI nail polish in The "it" color, The Thrill of Brazil, and DS Ruby. I am really sad about the DS Ruby but I cannot for the life of me get them opened! My dad literally had it in a vice with plyers and it refused to open. I LOVE OPI, but I won't repurchase anymore. Waste of money if the lids are going to fuze together.


----------



## splash79 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI nail polish in The "it" color, The Thrill of Brazil, and DS Ruby. I am really sad about the DS Ruby but I cannot for the life of me get them opened! My dad literally had it in a vice with plyers and it refused to open. I LOVE OPI, but I won't repurchase anymore. Waste of money if the lids are going to fuze together.
Did you try the hot water trick?  I've been able to get a couple of bottles open that I thought would never open that way.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Mar 31, 2014)

Threw out the beautifully packaged Lights, Camera, Flashes (or Lashes -- whatever) mascara I got from GlossyBox because the formula had liquified -- to the point that it dropped off the wand in globs. So weird. I hadn't used it in like 3 weeks but yeesh.


----------



## page5 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Threw out the beautifully packaged Lights, Camera, Flashes (or Lashes -- whatever) mascara I got from GlossyBox because the formula had liquified -- to the point that it dropped off the wand in globs. So weird. I hadn't used it in like 3 weeks but yeesh.

I'm having the opposite problem with mine - it is clumping my lashes together and I've only had it open less than a month.


----------



## davie (Mar 31, 2014)

I sadly finished and threw out my Too Faced Better than False Lashes mascara.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I knew I was getting low.... but not this low.  Its funny but the primer that came with it in the set also ran out at the same time!  Any way... I totally loved this mascara and am definitely going to buy another!


----------



## lindzebra (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm having the opposite problem with mine - it is clumping my lashes together and I've only had it open less than a month. 
Yeah I had to stop using it. It clumped my lashes so badly that I would feel inclined to try to get the clumps out, but then my eyelashes ripped out. Not worth it.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 31, 2014)

The loreal butterfly mascara. It started smelling funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 31, 2014)

> The loreal butterfly mascara. It started smelling funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oh no! From the target box or your own purchase? I just opened mine from target a few days ago and surprisingly like it, I'll be sad if it's gross soon.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 31, 2014)

The tarte lights camera lashes seems to dry out quicker than others but I never had it get goofy or pull out lashes, in fact I think it's one of the easiest to remove- on qvc they said it was because it's natural. The flashes is more difficult but I don't like that much.


----------



## page5 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Threw out the beautifully packaged Lights, Camera, Flashes (or Lashes -- whatever) mascara I got from GlossyBox because the formula had liquified -- to the point that it dropped off the wand in globs. So weird. I hadn't used it in like 3 weeks but yeesh.


Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm having the opposite problem with mine - it is clumping my lashes together and I've only had it open less than a month. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I had to stop using it. It clumped my lashes so badly that I would feel inclined to try to get the clumps out, but then my eyelashes ripped out. Not worth it.


Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The tarte lights camera lashes seems to dry out quicker than others but I never had it get goofy or pull out lashes, in fact I think it's one of the easiest to remove- on qvc they said it was because it's natural. The flashes is more difficult but I don't like that much.

I had to look it up . . . The Tarte Lights, Camera, Flashes was the one in a previous Glossybox.


----------



## beautygroove (Mar 31, 2014)

My MUFE HD foundation. It was my fourth bottle and I just don't like it anymore. It's reaching one year and running out as well. Will not be repurchasing.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  






I had to look it up . . . The Tarte Lights, Camera, Flashes was the one in a previous Glossybox.

Tarte LCL (purple tube) seems waxier than LCF (gold tube) to me...I actually prefer LCL, as the LCF seemed a little too wet for my liking, whereas the LCL stays put, doesn't clump, and looks very natural.


----------



## Dashery (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Tarte LCL (purple tube) seems waxier than LCF (gold tube) to me...I actually prefer LCL, as the LCF seemed a little too wet for my liking, whereas the LCL stays put, doesn't clump, and looks very natural. 
I think the LCL is waxier because it's supposed to be waterproof. I wonder if that waxiness affects how long the mascara lasts.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 1, 2014)

> I think the LCL is waxier because it's supposed to be waterproof. I wonder if that waxiness affects how long the mascara lasts.


 I think it's Light Cameras Splashes that is waterproof, not LCL I wonder how it effects it too.. LCF is definitely more wet. I think I would like the brush more if it had a drier formula.


----------



## Dashery (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think it's Light Cameras Splashes that is waterproof, not LCL

I wonder how it effects it too.. LCF is definitely more wet. I think I would like the brush more if it had a drier formula.
Oh yeah. You're right. Hmmm. Now I wanna investigate.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 1, 2014)

IQ Derma Clear Remedy cleanser. "Clear", my a$$. I know I'm kind of acne prone (which...oh, my god. I'm 32. Does this ever stop?), but the couple weeks in which I've been using this (from Dermstore) it's been worse. I don't think it takes my makeup off.


----------



## paigepeep (Apr 1, 2014)

Tossed that "Clear" shampoo and conditioner. Not a lot left in the bottles, but figured out that was making my hair fall out badly!


----------



## Isisara (Apr 1, 2014)

An old nearly empty Make Up Forever Lip Gloss


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 4, 2014)

I tossed a half-empty RGB cuticle oil that I received in the Net-A-Porter Glossybox. I loved it, and especially the fragrance, which smells lightly of cucumbers, but when I opened it a few days ago I got a slight whiff of rancid oil (like an old bottle of cooking oil), so I tossed it. I'm on the fence about repurchasing at $20 a bottle, but I will keep it in mind when I finish the Nubar cuticle oil I received in a recent BeautyBox5.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 4, 2014)

Elf studio blush in Fuscia Fusion. I somehow hit major pan on this, but it's just a complete glitter bomb. Now that I'm a little more, um, "seasoned" (aka old) I can't tolerate that much glitter on my face so to the trash it goes.


----------



## Wida (Apr 4, 2014)

I tossed a Sephora eyeshadow that was supposed to be brown with a little bit of glitter but it was mostly just glitter with only a tiny bit of brown pigment. I only used it a few times and tried again yesterday and wondered why I even bothered with the fall out and poor color pay off. It was terrible and it got tossed. I also tossed out some Infusium shampoo/conditioner for color treated hair that weighed down my hair really bad.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 4, 2014)

My Julep matte top coat. The kitty has a bad habit of knocking things off tables so that she can watch them fall. The top broke off and half the bottle spilled on the floor. I swear the cat was laughing in the corner as the mess was being cleaned up.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 5, 2014)

I threw away about 6 tubes of the green covergirl mascara. I know they're empty and I won't use them, but I just have a problem letting them go. I also threw away my FAVORITE elf lip gloss, The stupid brush got stuck in the tube so it was just a stick. And finally my suave dry shampoo. Smells like death right when you spray it but it works like a charm. I was keeping the can until air was just coming out. I decided it was time to get rid of it. Now I have allllll this space in my make up case for more make up!


----------



## davie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I threw away about 6 tubes of the green covergirl mascara. I know they're empty and I won't use them, but I just have a problem letting them go. I also threw away my FAVORITE elf lip gloss, The stupid brush got stuck in the tube so it was just a stick. And finally my suave dry shampoo. Smells like death right when you spray it but it works like a charm. I was keeping the can until air was just coming out. I decided it was time to get rid of it. Now I have allllll this space in my make up case for more make up!
thats sooooo funny... i am totally the same way.  i keep old empty bottles and tubes and mascaras and lip glosses!  then...all of a sudden i purge all the empties and i have sooooo much more room!!!


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 5, 2014)

OK OK I forgot I threw away 3 empty foundation bottles. I also have a chapstick problem. Every time I go to the store I'm like OOOOOOOOH CHAPSTICK!


----------



## davie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK OK I forgot I threw away 3 empty foundation bottles. I also have a chapstick problem. Every time I go to the store I'm like OOOOOOOOH CHAPSTICK!
OMG i am crying i'm laughing so hard!!!  but i know EXACTLY what you are talking about... i must have five hundred different kinds of chapstick... on every table, in every little nook and cranny of my purse.... every jacket pocket!  the funny thing is, i have one favorite and thats the one i use all the time!


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm the same way. I have 2 sitting on my keyboard right now. I have to always have it on. But when I go to bed I'm loving the new silver chapstick brand one. It goes on thick and stays on all night which is nice. I try not to lose them but it happens. I have to check my husbands pockets every time I do laundry because SOMEONE likes to leave them in his pocket when I wash allll our clothes. Yeah that was bad.


----------



## davie (Apr 5, 2014)

yeah....that is bad... but at least you get to recover em that way rather than loosing them.  you are just going to have to start loving a girly brand so he won't take em.  right not i am loving my Nivea brand.... but of course it is almost running on empty... i'll be posting here very soon when i am forced to toss it!


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 5, 2014)

I lost my nivea one now that i think about it!


----------



## davie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I lost my nivea one now that i think about it!
i didn't take it.... i promise!!!  better check the pockets in the laundry!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 7, 2014)

Pacifica BB cream deluxe sample. I had used this before and thought maybe it was breaking me out, but around that time it seemed like everything was. Thought I'd try it again now that my skin's better (due to medication), but NOPE, breakout city again. In the garbage it goes.

I'm bummed, I know people love Pacifica but I have had bad luck with their face products. They all smell so good but everything I've used either burns or breaks me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pacifica BB cream deluxe sample. I had used this before and thought maybe it was breaking me out, but around that time it seemed like everything was. Thought I'd try it again now that my skin's better (due to medication), but NOPE, breakout city again. In the garbage it goes.

I'm bummed, I know people love Pacifica but I have had bad luck with their face products. They all smell so good but everything I've used either burns or breaks me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You weren't the only one. I tried their BB cream as well and broke out so bad my face was hurting for like a week. It just didn't gel well with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which is sad because I actually really liked the color match...


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 7, 2014)

l'oreal true lumi foundation and maybelline super stay foundation. i had them since fall 2012 and i rarely used them.


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sephora Lasting and Perfecting Concealer - I was really excited about a double ended corrector/concealer, especially since the corrector contains salicylic acid, but the lightest shade is still too dark for me. 

Laura Geller Eye Spackle Hues in Mauve Majesty - I received this in a Hautlelook beauty bag, but the dusty pink color makes my eyes look red and puffy. The click pen applicator is a little hard to use for an eyeshadow base, too.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You weren't the only one. I tried their BB cream as well and broke out so bad my face was hurting for like a week. It just didn't gel well with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which is sad because I actually really liked the color match...

Yes!!! It didn't make me greasy (BB creams usually do, which is odd because I"m dry) and the staying power was decent, I liked the finish...but my skin hates me for using it. Glad I'm not the only one though!


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 7, 2014)

An Origins Drink It Up Overnight mask that developed a weird smell. I've had it for at least 2 1/2 years and hardly used it. I had a sample before I bought the full size that I liked but after I bought the full size I didn't use it that much. I also tossed an old Buxom lip balm in a pot that also developed a smell.


----------



## arcticXeyes (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm contemplating throwing out my Revlon Black Cherry Lipstick. I'm not a fan of reapplying. I prefer lip stains, even though I hardly do anything nice on my lips, I'm more of an eye shadow girl. If I had enough posts, I would post it in the buy and trade section.


----------



## Dashery (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arcticXeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm contemplating throwing out my Revlon Black Cherry Lipstick. I'm not a fan of reapplying. I prefer lip stains, even though I hardly do anything nice on my lips, I'm more of an eye shadow girl. If I had enough posts, I would post it in the buy and trade section.
Hmm. I wonder if there's something wrong with your lipstick. Like a bad batch. Black Cherry is one of my favorites and I've never had a problem with it streaking or having to reapply. Although, I have had a few streaky Revlon lipstick before. Just not Black Cherry.

Or maybe it's just not for you. Who knows?


----------



## arcticXeyes (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dashery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm. I wonder if there's something wrong with your lipstick. Like a bad batch. Black Cherry is one of my favorites and I've never had a problem with it streaking or having to reapply. Although, I have had a few streaky Revlon lipstick before. Just not Black Cherry.

Or maybe it's just not for you. Who knows?
Maybe. I've seen so many great videos of it after posting it, but mine takes several layers to get rid of the weird look and that many layers just makes lipstick a pain to deal with.


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 7, 2014)

I forgot that I also managed to toss an old Buxom Lip Cream in a color that was not particularly flattering on me. I had intended to do a major destash last night, but only managed to toss 3 items. Oh well, at least things are more organized now. I have a new empty magnetic palette in the mail that should reduce my eyeshadow stash to a more manageable size soon.


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 8, 2014)

> Tossed that "Clear" shampoo and conditioner. Not a lot left in the bottles, but figured out that was making my hair fall out badly!


 That is so crazy! I've been trying out the conditioner sample from Target and have been amazed at how beautiful it has made my hair! Then again, yesterday I noticed bumps on my scalp so maybe that's what's causing it... Guess I have to use it for a few more weeks to get a good understanding!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tossed a sample of too faced better than sex mascara. It makes my lashes look really nice but it seems incapable of staying put which is weird because I've never had this problem with any other mascara besides covergirl. After 3 days of having raccoon eyes by midday, I've learned my lesson lol I wanted to really love this but I've given it enough chances to know that this product is just not for me


----------



## Kimb3rly (Apr 8, 2014)

Benefit Bad Gal mascara

Dr Jart+ Water Fuse BB

TheBalm Hazelnut Vitamin E face cream (I have sensitive blemish prone skin and I swear this not only made my face baby soft, but it didn't break me out and possibly helped clear what I did have going on.)


----------



## Jonimeow (Apr 8, 2014)

A sample of 100percentpure.ORGANIC-NECTARINE-NOURISHING-BODY-CREAM - Slowly going through and trying to use all my samples.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arcticXeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm contemplating throwing out my Revlon Black Cherry Lipstick. I'm not a fan of reapplying. I prefer lip stains, even though I hardly do anything nice on my lips, I'm more of an eye shadow girl. If I had enough posts, I would post it in the buy and trade section.
I bought a Black Cherry a few days ago for a dance but was majorly disappointed as well... It took so many coats to avoid looking patchy and stained around my mouth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arcticXeyes (Apr 9, 2014)

> I bought a Black Cherry a few days ago for a dance but was majorly disappointed as well... It took so many coats to avoid looking patchy and stained around my mouth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The Last Time I Used It, I Exfoliate My Lips First And It Was Less Patchy, But It Was Still Smudgy.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 10, 2014)

Lorac CC cream - empty
Too Faced LashGasm mini - I have my mascaras on a strict 2 month schedule so this had expired
ReVive Moisturizing Serum (mini from #NGQ02) - empty (sadly)
Ole Henriksen Truth Serum - completely ancient (at least three years old) and I wasn't clear on the expiration until I received a new one in a sub box and saw it has a 6 month longevity, so I tossed the old one

Edit to Add: Benefit Fakeup mini - almost used up and it tugs a little too much for my liking


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 10, 2014)

I received my Sample Society box today so I attempted to make room for the new items by tossing 5 (or so) other items. I ended up tossing 3 nail polishes, one bottle of nail polish sprinkles, an eyeliner, and an empty pack of Tatcha blotting papers (thanks for the new pack, Sample Society!).


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 11, 2014)

Threw out these eyeshadows from Almay.  I hate wasting makeup but these were just not salvageable for me!  I grabbed them on a whim at CVS when I had some extrabucks I needed to burn and I definitely should have passed on these.  I was looking for a matte-ish orange and blue and these just didn't cut it. 

L to R: bh cosmetics Venus, Urban Decay Jones, Almay Peach Fuzz, Almay Midnight Sky, bh Cosmetics Neptune, Be a Bombshell Bora Bora.


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Threw out these eyeshadows from Almay.  I hate wasting makeup but these were just not salvageable for me!  I grabbed them on a whim at CVS when I had some extrabucks I needed to burn and I definitely should have passed on these.  I was looking for a matte-ish orange and blue and these just didn't cut it. 

L to R: bh cosmetics Venus, Urban Decay Jones, Almay Peach Fuzz, Almay Midnight Sky, bh Cosmetics Neptune, Be a Bombshell Bora Bora. 
Sorry they didn't work out for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have Cashmere and I really like it, as well as Creme BrÃ»lÃ©e which I like less. Too much glitter on that one. They definitely aren't crease-proof but I do like it nonetheless.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elfbarbie07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry they didn't work out for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have Cashmere and I really like it, as well as Creme BrÃ»lÃ©e which I like less. Too much glitter on that one. They definitely aren't crease-proof but I do like it nonetheless.

I read that they work well when applied with fingers, which I actually didn't think to try.  I think I ruined them when I tried to use a damp brush on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I read that they work well when applied with fingers, which I actually didn't think to try.  I think I ruined them when I tried to use a damp brush on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
oh, maybe. I've never tried a brush with them... I always use my fingers with cream eyeshadows. I use brushes for everything else though.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 13, 2014)

A maybelline super stay 10 hour gloss I found under the sink. Not sure how old it is, and don't like these. To the trash!


----------



## katielp (Apr 13, 2014)

Bumble and bumble surf spray. I went to use it this morning and it smelled sooooo bad


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had to throw out a sample of Benefit's Hello Flawless foundation today. It looked amazing when I first put it on, but it got very oily very fast. I also stopped tanning in tanning beds in December and I finally got too pale for my foundation so at the end of the month when I clean out my stash I'll have to pitch a few of those items.


----------



## azalea97 (Apr 15, 2014)

> I had to throw out a sample of Benefit's Hello Flawless foundation today. It looked amazing when I first put it on, but it got very oily very fast. I also stopped tanning in tanning beds in December and I finally got too pale for my foundation so at the end of the month when I clean out my stash I'll have to pitch a few of those items.


 You might want to hold on to some of those darker foundations with summer right around the corner. You'll start getting darker again.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *azalea97* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You might want to hold on to some of those darker foundations with summer right around the corner. You'll start getting darker again.

Idk about that!! I have a boring desk job at the moment, 9-6; then I go straight home and do online grad school until I can't stay awake anymore...lol.  It sounds so much more pathetic when I say it. I think I'll hang on to one to mix with my new color *just in case.*  Thanks for the reminder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylilee (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Idk about that!! I have a boring desk job at the moment, 9-6; then I go straight home and do online grad school until I can't stay awake anymore...lol.  It sounds so much more pathetic when I say it. I think I'll hang on to one to mix with my new color *just in case.*  Thanks for the reminder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
lol I feel for you. I have a similar desk job 8-5 then I go home to work on my personal stuff. A few years ago I was a nice NC40 during winter. Now I'm an NC35 and somehow getting lighter, especially due to our dead of winters here in the cold, cold north. Still, it only takes about 15 minutes of full sun to get all that color back...just a walk in the park and ta-da, my foundations don't match me anymore. So it's good to keep those around!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Apr 18, 2014)

A mini of Smashbox Camera Ready CC Cream. It is way too dark and yellow/orange toned for my skin, so I'm going to see if my friend likes it instead since her skin tone is darker and more warm toned. I feel like the Smashbox CC creams are not good if you have really fair, cool-toned skin; you need to be medium at least to not have them look orange on you. (The consistency and coverage are good though, but I'll be sticking with Missha and PurMinerals instead!)


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Apr 18, 2014)

A goldfaden scrub from popsugar (empty), maskcara's contouring foundation (horrible for oily skin), and 2 elf baked products, blush and eyeshadow because they are horrible.


----------



## CurlyTails (Apr 18, 2014)

Kora organics clay purifying mask. It definitely changed color and smell. I did use a good amount of it before it turned, though.


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 18, 2014)

I tossed a Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer and a deluxe sample of Hourglass gloss in Child from an older Sephora Favorites set. I received an even smaller sample of the same gloss in the new Meet Your Match set, and noticed that they didn't smell the same.


----------



## BSquared (Apr 18, 2014)

My hair dryer! It tried to murder me this morning when it started shooting sparks...so yeah time for a new one.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BSquared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My hair dryer! It tried to murder me this morning when it started shooting sparks...so yeah time for a new one.
Omg! mine started smoking a few months ago! Seriously so scary!


----------



## saycrackagain (Apr 18, 2014)

My HG Stila Smudgepot in black. It would have been the third time since 2009 that I have revived it with Visine and the end of a makeup brush, and I figured it just wasn't sanitary anymore. Goodbye, old friend.


----------



## cumber1137 (Apr 21, 2014)

I threw away a bottle of Victoria's Secret body spray I've had for like 10 years. I just can't finish those. There was about 1/6th left and it wasn't smelling so great anymore.


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 27, 2014)

I tossed an Ulta GWP nail polish in Ruby Slippers, tenoverten nail polish in Houston from BeautySage, and the nude Invincible Formula X shade from the Sephora Meet Your Match kit. The Ulta polish was too close to other glittery reds in other formulations I prefer. I really wanted to like the nude tenoverten (especially for the price) and Formula X shades, but I have a terrible time finding a good nude and Houston was too orange/peachy for my skin tone. The Formula X wasn't terrible, but I think I look better in cooler toned shades.

I'm kind of on the fence about tossing the other two shades from the Meet Your Match set, even though I still really enjoyed the set overall. Someone described the Nails Inc. color on here as "Barney purple," and now I can't look at it without thinking Barney. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 27, 2014)

panicked said:


> I tossed an Ulta GWP nail polish in Ruby Slippers, tenoverten nail polish in Houston from BeautySage, and the nude Invincible Formula X shade from the Sephora Meet Your Match kit. The Ulta polish was too close to other glittery reds in other formulations I prefer. I really wanted to like the nude tenoverten (especially for the price) and Formula X shades, but I have a terrible time finding a good nude and Houston was too orange/peachy for my skin tone. The Formula X wasn't terrible, but I think I look better in cooler toned shades.
> 
> I'm kind of on the fence about tossing the other two shades from the Meet Your Match set, even though I still really enjoyed the set overall. Someone described the Nails Inc. color on here as "Barney purple," and now I can't look at it without thinking Barney. Does this happen to anyone else?


Yes! That's exactly why I didn't buy the Meet Your Match set.  I know I won't use the Barney colored polish, the Barney lipgloss is a maybe but I would probably use it once and toss it, then the nude polish is definitely something I won't use.


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 27, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Yes! That's exactly why I didn't buy the Meet Your Match set.  I know I won't use the Barney colored polish, the Barney lipgloss is a maybe but I would probably use it once and toss it, then the nude polish is definitely something I won't use.


The Barney lip gloss is actually more "fuchsia/radiant orchid" than "Barney" on, and definitely sheer enough to be wearable! I had much better luck with the lip products in this set than the nail products.


----------



## cumber1137 (May 2, 2014)

Some ELF cheek blush. I just can't get myself to like any ELF products.


----------



## Lrking1999 (May 2, 2014)

Rimmel Stay Matte Powder, it kept clinging to the peach fuzz hairs I have on my forehead making them stand out, and look orange. I really wanted like it! I even tried turning it into a loose powder after being disappointed with it bring pressed. Didn't help at all and just got darker orange.


----------



## Dashery (May 2, 2014)

Some old Maybelline and E.L.F. shadows.


----------



## saycrackagain (May 2, 2014)

3 essence glitter eyeliners that I had used 1-2x each since buying them in December. Can't believe they went bad so fast.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 5, 2014)

I tossed a Ciate Paint Pot in Kaftan (metallic chrome yellow) and a LA Splash Sealer I received in my April Glossybox. The polish was just not flattering, and while the sealer did do an amazing job of adhering eye shadow to skin, it also made it basically impossible to blend and remained slightly tacky, even after drying. If I suddenly get into pigments or more dramatic, glittery looks, I might re-buy (it's relatively inexpensive), but it didn't seem to have a place in my current makeup stash.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 5, 2014)

I also tossed 3 1/4-empty bottles of Neutrogena Triple Repair shampoo, conditioner, and leave in treatment. I got these from Bzzagent and was super excited to try them because I generally like the Neutrogena brand, but they were full of silicones and had that same fake apple fragrance as Pantene, which I"m not a fan of and have a suspicion I may be allergic to. I'm hoping that switching back to my regular will clear up my skin a little.


----------



## cumber1137 (May 12, 2014)

Threw away my NYX neutral palette. It's awful and clearly made for ladies with lighter skin than me. It just washes me out but the dark brown.


----------



## cumber1137 (May 13, 2014)

Cleaned my room today while marathoning Hoarders:

Threw away 20 super old bottles of polish

The Balm cream blush single in Pie

A couple other random elf items


----------



## turntrekgodhead (May 13, 2014)

Mini Hard Candy eye shadow primer. Glad I only bought the $1 mini- that stuff didn't help my shadow last at all. It actually seemed to crease it more, which didn't totally surprise me, because I find almost all Hard Candy products to feel akin to greasepaint.


----------



## Lrking1999 (May 13, 2014)

Flower Cream Concealer. I'm not even sure if it's still sold or what it was called. It came in a lipstick-esque tube about 2 1/2 inches tall with a really light color on top. Then when I got it home I found out it had two deeper colors underneath in a Russian Nesting Doll situation and they were all very small. Enough for maybe 4 or 5 uses? After I ran out of the light shade the other two were useless to me.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 13, 2014)

cumber1137 said:


> Cleaned my room today while marathoning Hoarders:
> 
> Threw away 20 super old bottles of polish
> 
> ...


Oh, that show will make me do some HUGE cleaning and throwing out binge.


----------



## cumber1137 (May 14, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Oh, that show will make me do some HUGE cleaning and throwing out binge.


Yes! Me too. I watched 3 episodes and got a ton done.


----------



## cumber1137 (May 19, 2014)

Elf eyeliner in both liquid and pencil. Bleh.


----------



## Shalott (May 20, 2014)

Tossed some old (and I mean _old_) Bath &amp; Body Works and Victoria's Secret body care items. My bathroom sink leaked and as I was moving around my stored product to clean the mess, I remembered I wanted to go through it all. Needless to say, I was pretty grossed out by some of the stuff I found!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm throwing out my deluxe size Anastasia clear brow gel.  I just figured out that it is making my skin break out around my eyebrows.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 2, 2014)

I had to throw out my Maybelline FitMe stick foundation.  My skin is combo on the oily side and it just would NOT stay put no matter what primer I used.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 2, 2014)

I threw out two things today...first ELF liquid eyeliner pen because it's kind of old and I have newer/better eyeliner pens, and second, Covergirl Clump Crusher mascara. I loved it, and it was only a few weeks old, but I accidentally dropped it in the toilet! Oops! I liked it enough, though, that I'm considering replacing it even though I have tons of other mascaras, both opened and unopened.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 2, 2014)

I ended out tossing an ancient night cream. It hurt, because the thing was expensive! But it was an impulse buy, I didn't like it, and I hadn't used it in probably two years. :wacko: It had to go. Also tossed an ancient body lotion and body mist picked up in a Bath &amp; Body Works semi-annual sale. Smell had changed and it was no bueno.


----------



## Megan1016 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sadly I feel as if I'll be throwing out quite a few things that I swatched, but didn't like the color to. I don't have any makeup savvy friends that are interested. But they're all drugstore so I can't be that sad.

I usually traded them on a site I used, but recently they've decided that "used" makeup is no longer allowed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So some covergirl flared out shadow stick things

An eyebrow pencil

Some jesse's girl holo lipglosses

NYC primer

Elf shadow quad

And a couple other things, unused sadly, but taking up room I don't have at the moment.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jun 3, 2014)

Vaseline Spray &amp; Go. I looove Vaseline's moisturizers but this stunk, literally, got everywhere, and didn't do anything it promised to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 3, 2014)

Chanel Kohl Eyeliner in Black.. It Smudges like crazy on me. Only eyeliner I have smudging problems with. A shame cause it's really expensive and almost full.


----------



## cumber1137 (Jun 4, 2014)

A bunch of bare minerals deluxe samples I've collected over time from sephora.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 4, 2014)

I threw out a ton of foil packets today. I seriously just don't use them, especially skin care.


----------



## miss lawson (Jun 5, 2014)

I cleared out about half of my nail polish collection earlier today. It was stuff that my college roommate had passed onto me because she didn't really like them, or old and separated so they were super gross, or a really horrible formula. The colors that were relatively new-ish but I wasn't going to wear I set aside to pass along to friends and family instead of chucking them in the garbage.


----------



## BSquared (Jun 5, 2014)

This hurt me, but tarte lights camera lashes mascara. I hate this. Hate. It's wayyyy too wet, I literally blink and get mascara all over my eyelids and cheeks. Keeping it around will just make me keep trying it and getting angry when I hate it. Boo.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 12, 2014)

BaB blush in Sweet Cheeks - It took me over a year to finish this stuff.  I loved it though.

MUFE Duo Matte Powder foundation - I use this atleast 3 times a week so I already have another one ready to go.

Revlon Just Bitten Balm Stain in Honey - I live and breathe for bright lipsticks, but some days I end up having to do lipstick in the car on my way to work and just don't have time for lipliner and mirror checking, so this does it for me.  It really is MLBB.


----------



## AliciaKnits (Jun 13, 2014)

*Tossed earlier but reporting today: *

Garden Botanika Lip Crayon - OMG! This is soooo old it's embarrassing! I also don't have a pencil sharpener for this and it's the only lip crayon I have, so into the garbage it goes ...

Arm &amp; Hammer Whitening Booster - it just didn't work for me and was too old, definitely not repurchasing

*Tossed today:*

L'Oreal True Match Foundation Roller - this is also too old and dried out. It was also too light for me and had no coverage when I tried it.

Clinique Blush in New Clover - this is sooo embarrassing at how old it is! I think it was one of my first blushes after my original Elizabeth Arden purchases 14 years ago when I first started wearing makeup. I think I also wore this to my sister's wedding (her first one) in 1999. Wow! Unbelievably old. Glad it's gone.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jun 14, 2014)

Philosophy's bb cream-finished. And earlier this week, really old juicy tubes that I kept sand never used.


----------



## BSquared (Jun 14, 2014)

AliciaKnits said:


> *Tossed earlier but reporting today: *
> 
> Garden Botanika Lip Crayon - OMG! This is soooo old it's embarrassing! I also don't have a pencil sharpener for this and it's the only lip crayon I have, so into the garbage it goes ...
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh garden botanika!!! I spent so much time in that store in middle school mixing perfume oils. Looking back I'm sure I smelled awful lol


----------



## addied (Jun 16, 2014)

Tossed Maybelline Color Show polishes. Too sheer &amp; required over five layers. 

I also finished up a whole lot of body products I use in the shower such as,

Nivea In Shower Body Lotion,

Palmolive body scrub in Coconut,

Woolworth Select Herbal Sensation shampoo &amp; conditioner for dry hair (it contains olive oil)

The Body Shop Vitamin E facial cleanser.


----------



## avarier (Jun 17, 2014)

A set of 5 mini Marvelous Moxie Bare Escentuals lipglosses. Actually I gave them to my mom. It was so hard to part with! I don't know how to describe the scent, but it made me gag. I couldn't wear it for more than 10 seconds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They were just wasting space on my shelf.


----------



## numbersmom (Jun 17, 2014)

Neon pink lip crayon and NYX palette from popsugar I didn't really care for was tossed. And I made progress this week using up 4 deluxe samples, a full size bb cream, full size liner, and full size perfume.

I think I'm going to consider a no buy for awhile I've been trying to use up some stash and it feels good. Just this weekend I opened 3 new lip products and I'm loving them.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 17, 2014)

Model co eyeshadow duo. Terrible quality.


----------



## Cindy Luc (Jun 18, 2014)

that POP sugar jumbo lip product i got in my ipsy bag.. horrible product.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Jun 18, 2014)

Dried out mascaras!

Let's see, I opened up a brand new tube of Model Co. Fiber Lash mascara and tried to put it on my lashes... nothing really... swiped on my hand, and yep, it was pretty dried out. I got it in a sub. I can't remember which one off of the top of my head.

Then, I tried a tube of Julep's mascara they sent out in one of their boxes in Espresso Brown. Firstly, the color on me = meh, and secondly, it barely did anything on my lashes, as it seemed pretty dried up, too.

What the heck is up with subscription box mascaras being gross and dried out? I mean, these were like 3 months old, tops, and never opened!

Good thing the next one I opened up was the L'Oreal Voluminous Butterfly Mascara that I got in the $5 Target beauty box. It works very nicely. I still like my Chantecaille Faux Cils the best, though.


----------



## miss lawson (Jun 18, 2014)

I did my bathroom declutter yesterday and a ton of stuff went into the garbage - so much of it was unbelievably, embarrassingly old. I found some really old and nasty Bath and Body Works stuff and I could tell they were ancient since it had been years since I had seen that kind of packaging. A ton of samples went buh-bye as well - if they were relatively new and weren't that old went into a box to go to the local women's shelter. There were quite a few that I had been hanging on to for years for whatever reason, so those just went into the trash.


----------



## saycrackagain (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm thinking of tossing my Maybelline Brights eyeshadow palette from 2011. Two of the colors look good on me but I'm not sure about the rest. Here is how two of them look:

Guess which eyelid has primer and which is foiled? Also, is this what eyelid wrinkles look like? Are my lids showing signs of aging?


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 28, 2014)

Just mascara: Maybelline F&amp;S, Too Faced Better than Sex &amp; L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black.


----------



## Donna Solomon Pelipada (Jul 3, 2014)

I have collected so much makeup (don't we all) that most I haven't touch and some I've only done swatches on. So i did a research online (i'm kinda OCD that way) about makeup expiration. I've literally researched all of my makeup brands from foundation, blushes, lipstick down to mascara. It just gave this feeling of control of not having to open something that I know i won't use so it will last longer and just open it until I can finish the other ones that is already open. 

Also it made questions about buying used makeup. Because there's alot of people who are selling used makeup and us as a buyer had no idea when it was purchased and how long it was sitting on their vanity (no pun intended) 

So i did a cleaning all of my unused/unopened lipstick i've put in a sealed container and placed on our mini fridge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and all of the old/unwanted eyeliners and mascara (test it out if its kinda dry) i threw em out in the trash, some of the blushes and foundation (not yet expired) i've put it in a box that im giving away to my cousins. and the foundations that I have currently using checked the expiration and put a sticky note on when it will expire so I know which one I should finish first.

Lancome Visionnaire Foundation on the bottom of the box there is an actual expiration date printed on it. and MUFE Foundation can last for 12mos. UD Naked Skin 6mos, Clinique Foundation 24mos, and MAC Foundation 24mos

Lipstick can last to 1-2 years depending on how it was stored.

It's a good fact


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 3, 2014)

I tossed a Starlooks Gem Liner in Ameythest. There was major glitter fallout and the liner always looked like a hot mess on me so in the trash it goes. I gave it a good try.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 3, 2014)

I tossed a lip brush from e.l.f., Starlooks longwear lipstick in Forever, BaB lip crayon in Hot Damn, Sinful Colors nail polish in Forget Now, and Hard Candy Glamoflague.  These products just were more trouble than they were worth.


----------



## Stephanieee36 (Jul 4, 2014)

I finished and threw away the empty containers of MoroccanOil Shampoo and Conditioner. I'm bummed because it worjpks the best on my color treated hair and I have to buy more......it's pretty expensive!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 4, 2014)

Aloha Waikiki Wallflower Bulb from Bath &amp; Body Works. I don't know if the one I got was off, or something, but it made my throat burn and eyes itch! I have never had that reaction from one of BBW's Wallflowers before, and I didn't experience it when I sniffed the tester candle - only once I plugged the bulb in. So strange!

Speaking of BBW, I also tossed some old Be Enchanted body wash and lotion. I have to admit in the past I have returned mostly empty bottles to the store (I'm a bad person) but that was when my budget was a bit tighter, so I just don't feel right doing the same any more. It was about three quarters gone, not going to give that to anyone. :lol: Into the trash it went.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 6, 2014)

My Victoria's Secret "Such a Flirt" Shower Gel! I have had it since Christmas, using it on and off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 9, 2014)

THINGS I USED UP THIS WEEK or THREW AWAY:


Cynthia Rowley felt tip black eyeliner that I bought from Birchbox. The cap fell off in my purse and the eyeliner dried up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(((
FRESH Lotus Youth Preserve Cream - Full Size. This is one of my faves and I already have a mini back up.
LORAC Behind The Scenes Eyeshadow Primer - This was a mini but it lasted forever and I absolutely love it. I managed to get another mini for my purse and have purchased the full size because it is just the best primer for me.
OJON Damage Reverse Shampoo and Conditioner Travel Sizes - I took these on a weekend trip to Vegas this weekend and used them up. I don't know that I payed too much attention to how my hair felt as it was also out of its element in 105 degree weather and pool parties. I did not enjoy the scent too much but overall it did its' job. Probably wont repurchase.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 10, 2014)

- 2 Loreal Color Riche balms in caramel comfort and nourishing nude

- Random Loreal lipstick in the shade nude

Both of these were almost used up and frankly i don't love them. I don't have any space for anything I don't love anymore.  Trashed!


----------



## LadyK (Jul 10, 2014)

Finally tossed my theBalm swissdot instain blush.  It was never going to get used and was technically expired.  I got it and tried it before I knew about trading.  I'm a little sad I didn't find it a good home at the time.


----------



## cumber1137 (Jul 15, 2014)

Finished my Maybelline BB Cream and went to Target to pick up a new but they only had the special kind for acne defense in my color. I grabbed it, figuring I could try something new.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jul 16, 2014)

L'Oreal colour caresse whatchamacallit- the one that's a copycat of the YSL glossy stains. I can't stand the formula and the amount of work it takes to make it wearable is just not worth it.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 16, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> - 2 Loreal Color Riche balms in caramel comfort and nourishing nude
> 
> - Random Loreal lipstick in the shade nude
> 
> Both of these were almost used up and frankly i don't love them. I don't have any space for anything I don't love anymore.  Trashed!


Awww man I wish I would have read your post. I just placed an Ulta order and literally ordered the Color Riche in both those colors. Why did you not love them?


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybeline Bombshell Mascara! Uggggh the worse. It is the one that is advertised with Sofia Vergara. I got the regular formula and it is nearly impossible to take off even with waterproof eyemakeup remover. Also, it does not build up and does not lenghthen or thicken lashes. Worthless. Going in the trash!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 16, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Awww man I wish I would have read your post. I just placed an Ulta order and literally ordered the Color Riche in both those colors. Why did you not love them?


Well I wore them both for quite a long time. Both were very close to my own lip color and just didn't make me feel super great anymore. Others I like a lot more I guess. Maybe you will love them! I just meant I was over them right now.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 25, 2014)

Finished up PACIFICA Coconut Body Wash. The scent was not as coconutty as I would have liked but I love Pacifica so the quality was ok. Working on the Lemon one now.

Also finished up a huge 32 oz Peter Coppola Keratin Infused Conditioner. This conditioner is good for everyday use and kinda light. Love the almond scent. I think it is like $15-20 at CVS so it's a pretty good value and typically on sale or has coupons for a better price. 

I love sharing what I finished up. What else are you all working on?


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 25, 2014)

I just finished a deluxe mini of Shiseido Eudermine. While the bottle design is to die for, it's kind of a tippy pain in the ***, and I'm not sure I'd want that much glass in the bathroom. The product itself is very nice, but I'm not sure I will be springing for a full size. I feel like toners must have improved formulations 115 years later.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 28, 2014)

I had to de-stash some skin care products today.

Threw out:

*Juice Beauty hydrating mist *- I got this from Ipsy a year or more ago &amp; only used maybe a third of it.  I liked the refreshing mist part, but I didn't like the strong smell of it at all.

*Ole Henriksen ultimate eye gel *- This was a free small container sample from Sephora.  I have a lot of eye creams right now &amp; this seemed to migrate into my eyes.  I don't feel bad about tossing this one.

*Orgins a perfect world moisturizer* - I think this is at least 2 years old.  Even though it's full size and still half full, I have found other moisturizers I like better.  Also, I wish companies would put an expiration date on products like this, especially ones w/SPF.

*Orgins starting over* - Got the same time as the product above, moving on.

*Fresh sugar face polish *- This one hurts to throw out!  It's full size and I used 3/4 of it &amp; then got new scrubs.  This has been sitting in a drawer for I don't know how long.  I loved it when I got it, but I don't know if I still want to put it on my face because its so old.  Bye expensive, good-smelling scrub.

I'm thinking of buying the Claudalie beauty elixir to replace the Juice Beauty one I threw out.  If anyone has tried it, let me know what you think.


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 29, 2014)

I finished up a pack of Olay Total Effects Wet Cloths. They were good and even the last one was wet as if I had just opened the packet. They remove make up relatively well but I love the Neutrogena ones in the blue packet better.

I also used a Bioxidea Miracle 24 Face Treatment mask. I think I got this in a Glossybox or Sample Society box. It tingled while I had it on my face but it kinda felt good. My skin felt good afterwards, even toned, moisturized and bright. I probably won't buy again since a 3 pack is $59 and I have a ton of other masks to get thru but this one was really a great one compared to others I have tried. I felt a lot of anti-aging benefits from it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> I had to de-stash some skin care products today.
> 
> Threw out:
> 
> ...


I love the Caudalie Beauty Elixir. There's a drop of some sort of serum or oil floating on the surface, so you shake it up and spray. It leaves just the right amount of lasting moisture for me. It has a pretty strong astringent/herbal scent that fades quickly, so if you don't love strong scents, you might want to test it out somewhere before you buy.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 30, 2014)

Here are some products I finally threw in the towel with.  I had a hot mess makeup application yesterday.  Makeup shouldn't make you feel like an ogre.  So, today, I said enough is enough.

*Napolean Auto Pilot Pre-foundation Primer *- This didn't do anything for me.  More pores still look like craters.  I almost got to the end but, just could not take another day of a fruitless effort.

*Maybelline Color Tattoo* 24hr Metal in Barely Branded -  I bought this in hopes to have a nice all over highlight color.  Its too shimmery in areas where I have a little crepe.  In search of a nice matte color.

*e.l.f*. 6 pan eye shadow - a nondescript set of eye shadows I got at TJ Maxx.  Seemed like my colors but, the shimmer was too much for me. 

Happy to have made the decision to "hit the trash can" with these.


----------



## SuzB (Jul 30, 2014)

Recent cleanout -- newly subscribed to Ipsy and StarBox, so the old stuff is going in the trash as I receive and like the new stuff.  Threw out some old (sticky) lip gloss, old dry eyeliner pencil and some lipstick. Bring on the new stuff to try!!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 30, 2014)

For the past couple of weeks I've been rotating a few products to see if they are worth keeping, and I think it's time to toss some of them. I'll do an inventory and post my results.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 30, 2014)

This week I went to my parents' house and I helped my sister throw away dozens of items. It was like a shopping high but in reverse...lol. I helped her go through all of her makeup and the bathroom cupboards and we threw away SO MUCH stuff. Most of it was potentially expired, or duds from Ipsy/Birchbox, or e.l.f. duds. 

So now I just have to go home and do the same for my stuff...eeek.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

I trashed a Coola Tinted Mineral Sunscreen sample after making a valiant effort to wear it for two days. Today I just couldn't deal with the oiliness anymore and the way it pilled on me if I used anything underneath it. Also, I found that a deluxe sample of Mario Badescu Healing Mask had solidified on me before I got around to using it, so it hit the trash as well. I need to step it up!


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 31, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> This week I went to my parents' house and I helped my sister throw away dozens of items. It was like a shopping high but in reverse...lol. I helped her go through all of her makeup and the bathroom cupboards and we threw away SO MUCH stuff. Most of it was potentially expired, or duds from Ipsy/Birchbox, or e.l.f. duds.
> 
> So now I just have to go home and do the same for my stuff...eeek.


I honestly find it very rewarding too. If I find stuff that is only partially used like shampoo bottles that didn't work for me or lotions that I did not enjoy, I will put them away in a paper bag and my friends and I make these little kits for women's homeless shelters. You would not believe how valuable some of this stuff is even if it is partially used (as long as it is somewhat sanitary). We put together little packs with tampons, wipes, mini deodorants, and sometimes make mini lotions and shampoos etc by filling up trial bottles with the bigger bottles we have. 

I find this thread motivating for me. It motivates me to use my stuff and makes me feel less guilty about buying more lol


----------



## MakeupbyCazz (Jul 31, 2014)

I brought some false nails from Essence yesterday, I haven't even used them but I'm throwing them! They were such a disappointment!

(Removed blog link per TOS -magicalmom)


----------



## LadyK (Jul 31, 2014)

MakeupbyCazz said:


> I brought some false nails from Essence yesterday, I haven't even used them but I'm throwing them! They were such a disappointment!


I don't think we're allowed to post blog links. I know you can add the link to your signature so people see it every time you post. Hope this helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Edited to remove quoted blog link -magicalmom)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 31, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I honestly find it very rewarding too. If I find stuff that is only partially used like shampoo bottles that didn't work for me or lotions that I did not enjoy, I will put them away in a paper bag and my friends and I make these little kits for women's homeless shelters. You would not believe how valuable some of this stuff is even if it is partially used (as long as it is somewhat sanitary). We put together little packs with tampons, wipes, mini deodorants, and sometimes make mini lotions and shampoos etc by filling up trial bottles with the bigger bottles we have.
> 
> I find this thread motivating for me. It motivates me to use my stuff and makes me feel less guilty about buying more lol


That's such a good idea to make little kits! Unfortunately there was nothing she had that could have been donated (either due to being expired or used too much) or we would have definitely looked into donating it somewhere.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 1, 2014)

Stuff that either hit the trash can or was given away in July (trashed if I used it, given away if still sealed). It felt good to get rid of all this stuff. I think I need to do another stash purge in August.

*Trashed:*
*Kisstixx chocolate/strawberry* f/s - (FabFitFun) I didn't like the flavors or the texture of the balm. 
*Walgreens tooth whitening pen* f/s - Probably a year old and getting goopy
*Kiehl's Facial Fuel Eye De-puffer* f/s - I love this stuff too, but the last time I applied it I found that it smelled terrible, unfortunately after I had put it on my face. Gross. 
*Be a Bombshell marker liner in onyx* f/s - (Glossybox) I have a lot of marker liners now that I don't use, and after the latest stinky mascara fiasco from BaB, I've decided to stop using their products. They never really worked for me, anyway.
*Stila lip glazes in guava and cupcake* f/s - (Sample Society) I came this close &gt;&lt; to finishing the Guava glaze, but abandoned it when I decided that I really can't stand the smell and stickiness of these lip glosses.
*Ofra eyebrow pencil* f/s - (Ipsy) I'm a huge fan of brow products, but didn't think this color was very universal. Dark brown with red undertones.
*Coola Mineral Sunscren* d/s - (Birchbox) - I tried to wear this and tossed it on the 3rd day. It was so oily that it required about 5 blotting sheets and pilled if I layered it with other products.
*Mario Badescu Healing Mask* d/s - This dried out before I was able to use it. MB has a great sampling program, but the containers they use don't seem to have a very long shelf life.
 
*Gave away:*
*Thursday Friday bag* - (FabFitFun) I got one with a pink Chanel quilted bag silkscreened on it. Not my style. It found a new home.
*Lauren B. polish in City of Angels* f/s - (Glossybox) Too cotton candy pink for me.
*Revlon mascara* f/s - (Beauty Box 5) I have enough mascara at the moment to last me a while.
*Pixi mascara * d/s - (Ipsy) Ditto.
*Jane Iredale lash conditioner x2 *d/s - (Sample Society) I don't really use primers
*NYX Color in Rio palette* f/s - (Ipsy) I have dupes for all of these shades
*NYX loose pigment* f/s - (Ipsy) I make a mess with loose shadows
*Ulta double ended eyeliner pencil* d/s - Drowning in eyeliner
*Starlooks lipliner in Tipsy* f/s (Beauty Box 5) I think I've received 3 or these in various boxes.
*Rusk texturizing spray* d/s - (Glossybox) Not big on the way texturizing sprays make my hair feel.
*Color Club mini red polish* d/s - (Birchbox) I have prettier red polishes than this one
*OPI Liquid Sand polish in Vespers f/s* - Pretty color, but texture on my nails bothers me
*Dermalogica sunscreen* d/s - (Sample Society) Didn't think I would use this before it expired.
*Strivectin eye cream x2* d/s- (Sample Society) Thankfully, no eye wrinkles yet.
*Zum Tub bath salt*s d/s - No bathtub, oh well
*Benefit the Porefessional *d/s - This product just doesn't seem to work for me.
*Dr. Brandt Pores no More* d/s - (Birchbox) My pores don't cause me grief.
*Purlisse SPF 30* f/s - (FabFitFun) - Didn't think I would use this before it expired.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 1, 2014)

Nothing hit the trashcan today.... yet! But after reading this, I'm inspired to do a stash clean-out for both makeup and toiletries! I also want to clean out my sister's bathroom as she hardly ever throws anything away.

I'm getting this Sephora medium-sized train case that I think I might see if I can whittle my makeup collection into, and then only one plastic tub for samples... but we'll see!


----------



## Best Beauty Shops (Aug 2, 2014)

I love this thread! I learn so much from you guys about what's hot and what's not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hate tossing makeup, and usually will just pass it on to my sisters, but this week I've decided to throw away my MUA liquid liners, because they are just really hard to work with, impossible to build, as they crack whenever you try to layer it...

I've also tossed a cream makeup remover and an eye-makeup correcting pen- both from Simple- I loved them soooo much, and  I've used them up completely. Definitely will purchase again!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 2, 2014)

curlytails said:


> For the past couple of weeks I've been rotating a few products to see if they are worth keeping, and I think it's time to toss some of them. I'll do an inventory and post my results.


Ok, so here's what I ended up tossing:

- Soap and Glory Sexy Mother Pucker lip gloss - I did not like the lip plumping effect of this.  One, I am fortunate to not need lip plumpers, and two, it burned quite a bit.  Also, the color was just a little too nude for me.

- Nyx Lipstick in Iced Honey - The color on its own does not look good on me (too frosted) and no matter what I tried to mix it with, it never worked for me.  In the trash it finally goes.

- Bareminerals Marvelous Moxie lip gloss in Maverick - I really hated the mint chocolate smell of this.  I don't even remember where I got this.  I get so many lip products in sample boxes and GWPs that there are only like three lip colors I have actually purchased.

- Buxom Big and Healthy Lip Stick in Brooklyn - This color was WAY too dark for me.  And it did not mix well with other colors.  I really liked the finish of the product, though.

- Pixi Eye Bright Liner in Nude - This never did anything for me.  I actually got through almost all of it, but I didn't think it was worth trying to finish.  I switched to the Chella liner I have, which is great on my waterline.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 3, 2014)

I also tossed a Be a Bombshell One Stick in Girl Crush (I could not get this to blend) and a Sephora eyeshadow  in Queen for a Day (too much glitter fallout).


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 3, 2014)

Here is what hit the can today:
 
*Maybelline Quad *- I got my tarte palette so, no use for this low pigmented product.
*L'Oreal* Voluminous Smoldering Eyeliner - I switched to gray eye liner because as I have gotten older, I think black is too harsh.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 6, 2014)

OK here is my weekly trash LOL:

*Kiehls Ultra Moisturizing Buffing Cream with Scrub Particles 4 oz. *- I honestly have had this forever. I was loyal to it for years and have repurchased it since my early college years but I think this is my last jar. I have found Vasanti thanks to Birchbox and that is far superior. Kiehls formula must have changed bc it now leaves a little bit of a residue and there seems to be less buffing particles than I remember. BONUS: I am saving the jar bc Kiehls has an empty recycling program. Take in 10 empties and receive a free 2.5 oz travel item. 

*Philosophy When Hope is Not Enough Serum 1 oz.* - I honestly should have used this up a lot sooner. I don't think vitamin C serums last too long. Anywho, this was a reasonable serum but I am now replacing it with the SkinINC Brightening Serum I received in my Glossybox this month. I also used up a couple of packets of BareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum that I received as GWP's. I love these for travel and have a couple left so I will toss them in my overnight bag. 

*Loccitane Creme Pieds Foot Cream 30 ml* - I love this foot cream but I do not love the packaging. It is in one of those metally tubes that becomes all crimped and it seems that you really have to plan how to dispense it otherwise product may be left in the container. Kinda like an old-fashioned toothpaste tube. May repurchase but right now I have plenty of other foot creams to get thru. 

*Cover Girl Be A Bombshell Mascara* - I honestly HATE this mascara. It does not lengthen or thicken and it is nearly impossible to remove. This is a regular formula and it is worse than the most resistant of waterproof mascaras. It will clump and remain in your eyelashes for days!!!!!! Even with the best of eye makeup removers it does not come off. I actually have researched this and, apparently, this is a very common complaint. I was so upset with this formula that I actually wrote to Cover Girl and hope to get a good response about this because I bought three of them and gave them away as gifts. Not expecting a refund but maybe a good coupon for another one of their mascaras and for them to pull this product off the shelves.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 6, 2014)

I really like this thread.   Its great to get the reviews on products I may be thinking about.

Today's dump was:

*Redken* aerate 08 -  I had a little bit left.  I also have a full container of this hair product.  Sadly, its been replaced by something I love more and is better for my hair.   I love my Alterna Plumping Strand expand (Thanks again GLOSSYBOX).  So, why keep hair products I don't love?


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 6, 2014)

panicked said:


> Out of curiosity, what did you guys toss today either because you knew you would never use it or because you finished it?
> 
> Me today:
> 
> ...


I love the Jelly Pong Pong!!!! LOL funny how some things dont work for some and are faves of others. 

I agree about the Vasanti! Great product. I luckily got one in my Birchbox and another one as a pick 2 sample with a Birchbox purchase so I have  spare once I run out. Laura Mercier makes a Face Polish that is similar to Vasanti's IMO in case you want to try that out.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 6, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> I love the Jelly Pong Pong!!!! LOL funny how some things dont work for some and are faves of others.
> 
> I agree about the Vasanti! Great product. I luckily got one in my Birchbox and another one as a pick 2 sample with a Birchbox purchase so I have  spare once I run out. Laura Mercier makes a Face Polish that is similar to Vasanti's IMO in case you want to try that out.


I was so psyched to get the Jelly Pong Pong crayon and so sad it didn't work out for me that I was considering buying the other color (cranberry?) to see if it would work any better, but was deterred by international shipping costs. I also received a shadow/liner pencil in charcoal gray from JPP that I also haven't really been able to get to work for me. Jelly Pong Pong! I want to love you! How do I do it?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have to throw out my Lancome Doll Eyes mascara that is only a month old.  The stopper part came out with the wand this morning and got goopy mascara EVERYWHERE. I'm so glad this was a L'oreal compensation and I didn't spend $30 on a mascara tube that falls apart. I've never had that happen to me before. 

I am also throwing out my Julep double ended kajal glider in black and brown.  I got it as part of a welcome box for signing up and it is so stiff and tugs horribly compared to my usual UD and Stila preferences.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 7, 2014)

Today's slam in the can:

*Tom's *Long Lasting care deodorant stick ~  I have had this for awhile.  I need the antiperspirant part.   I sweat when its hot.  

*Neutrogena* micro-mist airbrush sunless tan ~  Spraying this all over myself in the bathroom has me wondering what the heck its doing to everything else in the bathroom.  I guess it could be used outside.  But, really, when would I remember to do that.  Its a messy situation.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 7, 2014)

*Purlisse pur-moist hydra balance moisturizer*:  Used this one up.  Seemed okay.  Not sure if I'll repurchase.

*Number 4 Clarifying shampoo*:  All gone.  Not a big fan of this one.  I had a hard time with getting lather.  I'm using the volumizing formula now and it is much better.  Not going to repurchase.


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to toss an old Ulta palette and an old Forever 21 palette. I have hit pan on several neutral shades in each palette, but I never want to use them because I have nicer makeup. Might as well get rid of them!


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok my weekly trash! Here it goes. Lot's of good ones this week...

*LASH FOOD Eyelash Conditioner* - 1 ml sample. I think the regular size is 5 ml for $80! Yikes! I got this in a GWP probably from Beauty.com or Sample Society. I liked it and saw some minor results but for the price I think I would splurge on Latisse. The small brush wound up breaking in the bottle and I could not get it out so I guess I am done with it. 

*JULEP TOPCOAT* - I really like this nail polish topcoat. It has mixed reviews because it does cause shrinkage but I do notice that it dries my nail polish very quickly. I like to do my nails before bed so this is super important for me. What I do to avoid shrinkage is wait about 5 minutes after I applied my nail polish to apply the topcoat and it is just perfect. I already have a replacement.

*PHILOSOPHY AMAZING GRACE Hand Cream* 4 oz - I got this forever ago and have kept it in my office. Finally finished it. The consistency is a bit weird but I like the scent so I put up with it. Will not replace though. I am now onto a Caldrea hand cream which absorbs much more easily and the scent is a little more mild. 

*Purlisse Pur-Moist Hydra Balance Moisturizer *0.5 oz - I got this in my Ipsy bag in May. It is a lightweight moisturizer and absorbs quickly. I used it up today and really liked the size for traveling. It is $55 for 1.7 oz. I won't be replacing it but I do have another sample size from my Sample Society so I will use that eventually but right now I moved on to Origins Ginzing Day cream. So far I like it ok.


----------



## VickyTaft (Aug 13, 2014)

I am finally tossing a tinted moisturizer from The Body Shop that someone gifted me after fighting with it for way to long and hating it. I don't even know why I've kept it this long, it makes me oily and I break out so bad after I use it. Also tossing an unflattering lip liner that was also a gift from someone. Tossing gifts makes me feel sooo guilty but I just need to toss them.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 13, 2014)

All finished with my *SkinInc* Antiaging serum that I received in my July Glossybox.   This was a deluxe sample.  I preferred the formula I got from the mother's day box as it seemed more moisturizing.  I would love to use this stuff again and may purchase another formula when I am done with some other samples I want to try.


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 13, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> All finished with my *SkinInc* Antiaging serum that I received in my July Glossybox.   This was a deluxe sample.  I preferred the formula I got from the mother's day box as it seemed more moisturizing.  I would love to use this stuff again and may purchase another formula when I am done with some other samples I want to try.


Wow! I got this sample in my July box too. I can't believe you already used it up. It looked like a large sample but maybe it doesn't last as long as I would have thought. Do you think you got about a months worth out of it? I have not started using mine yet. Did you see good results?


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 13, 2014)

@@RenoFab - I used it twice a day and about 3 drops (I think that is recommended). I don't think I got a month out of it. Maybe 3 weeks. I received the full size in the Mother's day box and I believe I had that for about 2 months.  This one came just in time to keep me going with SkinInc.

My skin really seems to like these serums for the extra moisture. I am not sure the brightening one (from May) or this anti-aging one did anything visible.  But, I do have to say my skin looks good and I did get a compliment about not having wrinkles - I do!  These serums absorb quickly and feel good on the skin. No slick or sticky feeling. I am going to try a few other anti aging serums I have (Estee lauder and Paula's choice). I think switching to something else will be a good test to see if my face misses these.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 13, 2014)

I have starting tossing lip products that I don't use.  I have sooooo many and now when I find myself avoiding one I just throw it out.  It is making me much happier.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 13, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I have starting tossing lip products that I don't use.  I have sooooo many and now when I find myself avoiding one I just throw it out.  It is making me much happier.


That's a good thing! Lip products are so easy to pick up (for me at least...its like every time I'm in the drugstore I buy a new lip butter of some sort!)


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 18, 2014)

Slowly going through the graveyard of hair sprays after buying a $3.99 Aussie spray that does the trick on my fine hair.  So, today's thud in the can was:

Big Sexy Hair Spritz and Spray.  The pump was clogged and so, it didn't get one last chance.   I think I got it from TJ Maxx for $7.99 so, it wasn't a big loss.


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 18, 2014)

There are tons of chapsticks around my house, so in an effort to reduce the numbers, I'm tossing the ones over 2 years old. I have some that are over 7 years old! Ew.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 19, 2014)

Dumped an ancient tube-y thing of Pantene Styling Gel for Fine hair.  The only purpose it has been serving is to slick my daughters hair once a year for a recital bun.  I have a bunch that can do this.  Not sure what I was thinking with my gel purchase days.  Not a great product for fine hair.

Its great to clean out.

Edited to add: 

Estee Lauder Day Wear moisturizer ~ This is a nice moisturizer but, doesn't do it for my lizard skin.  I have been struggling to get my skin back in shape since my deluxe sample of the Advance Time Zone by Estee Lauder was finished.  I repurchased the Advanced Time Zone. Perhaps a HG for me.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 20, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> There are tons of chapsticks around my house, so in an effort to reduce the numbers, I'm tossing the ones over 2 years old. I have some that are over 7 years old! Ew.


I'm kind of on chapstick overload myself, but I'm a fanatic and have no self control around lip balm displays. My Jersey Shore Mongongo lip balm from August's Ipsy just hit the trash can. Did anyone else think this had kind of an unpleasant taste, like chewing an orange rind? Anyway, your post reminded me that I have way too many lip balms that I love to keep the ones I don't!


----------



## RenoFab (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok here is my weekly trash. Lots of good stuff this week and I am really excited to be moving on to some stuff I have been wanting to try. 

*ERNO LASKO FIRMARINE SERUM 2ml* - I got this in a Sample Society box and I have to say I actually loved it. It is a thicker serum but absorbs really quickly. I try to use serums almost daily so I don't know that I noticed much of a difference with this one but I loved the way it felt and it helped heal some small blemishes from some recent acne flare up. Great product. May re-buy but currently working on SkinInc from Glossybox.

*12 BENEFITS 1.5 oz. *- I got this from a Birchbox. I really did enjoy it and the smell is divine. I won't re-buy for a bit because I have two It's a 10 to get thru. 

*ULTA MOISTURE &amp; SHINE with Argan Oil Conditioner - 8 fl oz. *- I got a great deal on this at Ulta so I tried it out but it was a bit light for my thick hair. I probably won't repurchase, although it did an ok job. It is Sulfate and Paraben free so that is a bonus but I got a ton of liters from the Liter sale on Beauty Brands so I am going to work on that for a bit.

*LADY SPEED STICK Invisible Dry Shower Fresh Deodorant *- I think I always have a few of these around in gym bags, travel bags etc. I have no problem with it and get it for about a dollar at CVS when it is on sale with coupons. Will re-buy at some point I am sure.

*VICTORIAS SECRET Luminous Shadow and Liner Duo *- I used up the liner part of this and the shadow part is so hard to get to that I give up. I am tossing it. Wont repurchase.

*REVLON Clear Top Coat -* I bought this on a whim when I was traveling and needed to fix a smudge. I used almost all of it up but the last little bit was getting a bit cloudy and made my nails seem almost matte. Needed to toss bc I really only like high-gloss top coats.

*TARTE BRAZILLIANCE Marajuca Self Tanner 15 ml - *I love self-tanners and this one was great! Loved the nutty smell to it and the results were even and not streaky. No gross after smell either. May repurchase if I see it on sale or in a kit but currently using Xen-Tan and loving that as well. 

*BED HEAD TIGI Colour Goddess Shampoo for Racy Reds or Bodacious Brunettes - 750 ml* - I bought this at Ulta and really enjoyed it. It keeps my brunette hair bright and shiny. I like the smell and overall results. It has sulfates though and I like to go sulfate-free so I may keep trying new things. 

K there is the list. What did you all get thru this week?


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 21, 2014)

Here is today's toss and didn't finish:

*L'Oreal Magic Light Infusing Primer*:  I saw this a as recommendation for a highlighter.  It was a soupy mess that squirted out of the pump.   I felt it burned around my eye area a bit. 

I am looking forward to trying the highlighter that is coming the August Glossy box.  So, why would I suffer with this one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 21, 2014)

My Anastasia Brow Wiz. :scared: I am actually more sad because of how much I loved the spoolie than the actual product, so it didn't _actually_ go in the trash. I honestly don't know if I will repurchase, or try something different.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 21, 2014)

Shalott said:


> My Anastasia Brow Wiz. :scared: I am actually more sad because of how much I loved the spoolie than the actual product, so it didn't _actually_ go in the trash. I honestly don't know if I will repurchase, or try something different.


Oh! I love my Brow Wiz! I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. For the record, Tarte, Dior, and It Cosmetics have automatic brow pencils with a spoolie on the other end.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm having Lasik surgery tomorrow, so every open mascara I have. Tarte Lights Camera Lashes, Too Faced Better than sex mascara, and DiorShow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum. That last one still hurts.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 21, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> I'm having Lasik surgery tomorrow, so every open mascara I have. Tarte Lights Camera Lashes, Too Faced Better than sex mascara, and DiorShow Maximizer Lash Plumping Serum. That last one still hurts.


Bummer! Good luck with your surgery! I am sure the results will outweigh the loss of a few mascaras. Which one(s) will you repurchase, or do you have a backlog to work through?


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 21, 2014)

All of them!!


----------



## Shalott (Aug 22, 2014)

panicked said:


> Oh! I love my Brow Wiz! I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. For the record, Tarte, Dior, and It Cosmetics have automatic brow pencils with a spoolie on the other end.


Thanks! I've been considering the Dior but I'm not sure. I like a pencil for a softer look, but I found that the Brow Wiz was a little to stiff for me. I know that's what a lot of people like about it, though, so different strokes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Thanks! I've been considering the Dior but I'm not sure. I like a pencil for a softer look, but I found that the Brow Wiz was a little to stiff for me. I know that's what a lot of people like about it, though, so different strokes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not that this is the enablers thread h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but Dior also has a powder brow pencil with a spoolie on the other end: 

http://www.sephora.com/powder-brow-pencil-P35410?skuId=623389


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 22, 2014)

These are today's unfinished dumps:

*NYC Sun n' Bronze Bronzing Powder ~*  This was my intro to bronzer.  Cheap as hell.  I didn't know what it was doing until I tried a Tarte sample and realized it was doing nothing or doing it badly.  So, in the trash.  I have the Tarte Bronzer coming. 

*Rimmel Face Powder ~* I don't know what kind this is as there are no distinct markings and I would have to put on my cheaters to read the fine print in the back.  I hardly wear powder as my skin can be dry.  This added no oomph so, it was just in the way when I rummaged in my makeup bag.  If I buy a powder again, it will be hourglass as they seem to have special effects I would like.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 22, 2014)

I tossed a sample of Fresh Life perfume. I had a bad allergic reaction to it.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 24, 2014)

Finally tossed my Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion scrub.  It was okay but I didn't notice anything after using it.  It didn't cut down on flakes from dry skin and my face never really felt softer or smoother.  Going to try my fortune cookie soap scrub next.  I am still on the hunt for that perfect face scrub!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 24, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Finally tossed my Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion scrub.  It was okay but I didn't notice anything after using it.  It didn't cut down on flakes from dry skin and my face never really felt softer or smoother.  Going to try my fortune cookie soap scrub next.  I am still on the hunt for that perfect face scrub!!


I was also underwhelmed by this scrub. I can't figure out why it's so expensive. It seems like a pretty standard scrub for $78. For that much money, I want to see some serious results.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Aug 24, 2014)

I just chucked half a bottle of Lubriderm that I haven't used since I got my last tattoo, about 7 years ago!  It's been lurking in the back of my closet.

I also chucked a bath oil that seems to clog my drain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Aug 25, 2014)

I tossed some lotions yesterday that just seemed to dry out my hands.  It was weird.  I had only used them a couple of times but the formula is just not right for me.


----------



## wadedl (Aug 25, 2014)

Suki Scrub sample and Clinique Toner.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't even know why I thought to use my Benefit Stay Don't Stray yesterday.  I haven't used it in a while &amp; I don't love it, but I pulled it out &amp; it was separated into a clear liquid but the actual product all dry.  Gross!  Into the the trash &amp; I will not repurchase.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

The Smashbox gloss in Pout from the Sephora Favorites set:

http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?keyword=1634898&amp;skuId=1634898&amp;productId=P388033&amp;_requestid=130

I'm sad because this was a full size product (the only one in the set), but the color was terrible. It looks light pink in the picture but it's closer to gray or a strange off white. It looks milky white going on...not a good look for me. I briefly thought about mixing or layering it with other colors etc., but I'm drowning in gloss that I like straight out of the tube. The rest of the set is pretty awesome, though.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 31, 2014)

Here are today's dumps. 

*Nars Blush *orgasm - this was supposed to be universal for everyone.  It always felt a bit too peachy for me.  I have suffered with it for about 2 years I think.  Finally couldn't take it and replaced with a Tarte blush.

*Garnier Fructis Style* full control anti-humidity hairspray - I bought this because I have been desperate to find a hairspray - low end or high end.  This was useless.  I have been using Aussie brand which beats out any brand I have tried so far.


----------



## LadyK (Aug 31, 2014)

Threw out my Be Fine SPF 15 moisturizer today.  It made me break out in hives and hubby said it would make him "smell like an old lady", so he won't use it.  I  can't seem to use anything with SPF anymore.  I really need to do an ingredient hunt and figure out what it is I'm allergic to in there.


----------



## lindzebra (Aug 31, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Threw out my Be Fine SPF 15 moisturizer today. It made me break out in hives and hubby said it would make him "smell like an old lady", so he won't use it. I can't seem to use anything with SPF anymore. I really need to do an ingredient hunt and figure out what it is I'm allergic to in there.


I am also allergic to sunscreen. I get red, bumpy, and itchy when I use it. I have found that mineral sunscreens work best for me, like the Coola one, or the ColorScience mineral powder. It's worth a try if you haven't used these products before!


----------



## Chloe Shaw (Aug 31, 2014)

I threw it cosmetic eye brow today. It said it was universal but wan't great for my dark brown hair. 

also very dry hard to draw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I will stick with UD naked palette eye shadows for now...


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 1, 2014)

I am on a cleaning out frenzy.  Here is my hair product graveyard for today:

*Garnier Fructis Style Super Stiff Gel *- Mostly used for my daughter's recital hair.  A sticky, yucky mess that really only works for that purpose.

*Redken forceful 23 hair spray* - My hairdressers favorite brand. 

*Bead Head Hard Head hair spray*

*BB Extra Strength Holding Spray *- a wet spritzy spray - meaning a crunch look.

*Nioxin thickening gel*

*Rusk thick body and texture amplifier*

I have fine hair and have been on quest for years to find things that work for my hair.  All of the above plus many more cans of crap that I still own have been replaced with 3 things:

A leave in conditioner/primer type product (thank you glossybox for turning me on to this stuff)

Alterna Bambo Plumping Strand Expand (again thank you glossy)

Aussie Hairspray

I finally found a decent group of products that work for my hair so, gone with the rest!


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 1, 2014)

I forgot I had 2 makeup items.  Sadly, these popular products were a no go for me.

*Urban Decay Eye primer Potion* - original - Cakey application and dried out my lids.  Made for a nice crepey look on my inner lids.   Since I have stopped using, my lids have returned to their better self.  My Estee lauder concealer does a better job and neutralizes the redness in my lids before applying eye shadow.

*Too Faced Better than Sex mascara *- Loved how my lashes looked.  Did not love the smudges under my eyes as the day went on.  A lot of mascaras do this to me so, I throw out some good stuff.  But, fortunately they are usually Sub items or GWP's.  So far a Clinique brand and Modelco's Fibre Lashextend are the good ones for me.  I have an Estee lauder brand to try next.


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 1, 2014)

Here is my weekly trash:


*Kiehls Creme de Corps Nurturing Body Washing Cream 2.5 fl oz* - Got this for Xmas and finally used it up. I liked it ok but it did not suds up the way I like and was a little to lotion-y for me. Won't repurchase unless it is included in a  gift set.
*Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive 7 ml -* Received this in a Birchbox and this was my first venture into the peel world. I must say that I liked it and will be using the back up one I have. I liked that it was for sensitive skin but I am going to try the regular strength to see what kind of results I get. 
*Loreal Lipgloss tube* - Not sure what color this was because the tube is so worn out that you can't read it anymore. There is still some gloss left in it but I am over it. Did not enjoy the formula. It made my lips dry out. Won't repurchase this type of gloss again but certainly will try others by Loreal
*Benefit Fake Up in Medium *- This is a sample size from Birchbox and I did enjoy it but have other concealers to get thru so I won't repurchase for a bit. 
*CoverGirl Lashblast Fusion Mascara in Black Brown -* This is a great formula and I will likely repurchase it but right now I have about a million mascaras from sub boxes. Really enjoying UD's Perversion mascara and Mally's mascara right now.
*Simple Cleansing Facial Wipes - 25 pack. *I think these are my second favorite wipes. My fave are the blue Neutrogena ones. I am on my backup pack of Simple wipes right now and will likely repurchase because they are typically on sale. 
*Carol's Daughters Chocolat Shampoo 2 fl oz* - I loved this shampoo. The scent is devine and it is a wonderful formula for keratin treated long hair. Will repurchase eventually but right now working on my liters from the Beauty Brands liter sale.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 3, 2014)

Finally finished a can of SalonStyle hairspray. Loved it for years! Went to repurchase and it's been discontinued.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 5, 2014)

Finally did a Products I Regret Buying blog post so I can give away/toss all those!

-Joe Fresh lip stain (was supposed to be a dupe for Stainiac). I didn't like the taste or how it looked- took way too much work to make it look nice.
-Got rid of a bunch of elf liquid liners that I was only using to learn how to apply liquid eyeliner and see if it was for me. I'm ready to upgrade.

-An Essence eyeshadow base. It worked well but it was orange...

-A bunch more elf stuff- a foundation that didn't match, a highlighter pen that was sticky, an eye pencil that burned my eyes, and their lip primer and plumper.

-Revlon black cherry lipstick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was patchy and didn't look right on me. I need something more opaque and creamy for a colour that deep.

-Some Maybelline color tattoos I was disappointed with (painted purple and electric blue).

-Makeup wipes that I got a chemical rash from (I don't know what I was thinking, buying clean n clear...)
-Maybelline Rocket Volum' mascara. I hate it.
-A shitty eyeshadow palette from Quo. Again, what the hell was I thinking?

Also tossed empties: two essence eyeliners (turquoise and silver). I already repurchased the silver, but not the turquoise because I have three other similar liners to get through (OCC, Gosh and a different Essence one).

How the heck did I go through a whole silver eyeliner in less than a year? What.


----------



## kira685 (Sep 8, 2014)

i cleared out some old products from under the sink today, stuff i hadn't used in at least 2 years


*Acne.org AHA+* *Cream*

*Hercut Curling Ponytail Cream*
*Victoria's Secret So Sexy Volumizing Mousse*
*CHI Organics Olive Nutrient Therapy Spritz*
*CHI Organics Olive Nutrient Therapy Silk Oil*


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 10, 2014)

Here is my weekly trash. Some good ones this week...

*C. Booth Honey &amp; Almond Body Butter 8 oz *- I honestly did not think I would love this lotion. I got it in a Klutchclub box. I reallllllly love it. It is super moisturizing and great for dry summer skin. Smells great too! I will probably repurchase this except that I have so many lotions right now I will probably have to wait a little while. 

*Acure Moroccan Argan Stem Cell Shampoo 8 fl oz *- I got this Shampoo from Birchbox. It is sulfate and paraben free and great for my keratin treated hair. It smells like marzipan cookies and works great. I have already repurchased it. 

*Acure Moroccan Argan Stem Cell Conditioner 8 fl oz* - Smells the same as the shampoo and is just an incredibly moisturizing and wonderful conditioner.

*CVS Strengthening Polish Remover *- I love this polish remover and can't really think of a reason to spend more than $2.99 on nail polish remover when this one is so effective. I have a zoya one that is twice as expensive for half the amount and I don't notice much of a difference. 

*Bobbi Brown Blush in Coral 36, 3.2 g *- I got this blush about 4 years ago and FINALLY used it all up. I think I misplaced it for awhile. I have already repurchased and also bought a very similar one by Japonesque in shade 3. The color is corally pink with micro shimmer.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 14, 2014)

I went to use a travel size 2 oz. Dr. Bronner's peppermint soap that was admittedly a few years old, and when I went to squirt it in my hand, nothing came out! It had solidified somehow, but was still clear and looked perfectly normal. It's in the trash now.


----------



## sweetyzoya (Sep 15, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Finally tossed my Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion scrub.  It was okay but I didn't notice anything after using it.  It didn't cut down on flakes from dry skin and my face never really felt softer or smoother.  Going to try my fortune cookie soap scrub next.  I am still on the hunt for that perfect face scrub!!


I got Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion from Birchbox and it did absolutely nothing for my face. But the Vasanti BrightenUp! Scrub and the Nia24 Physical cleaning scrub are amazing. I alter between using them and these are my HG scrubs. And the best part is I keep getting these two as my pick 2's or I trade for them. You should try either of these @@LadyK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cumber1137 (Sep 20, 2014)

Just went through all my lip products. I'm trashing:

Milan Lip Intense Liquid color:

03 Fiery Coral

04 Violet Addiction

These just did not perform to my expectations.

Two mini avon lipstick samples.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 20, 2014)

I tossed my Thebalm, How 'bout them apples cheek and lip tint.  It is just too bright for me.


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is my weekly used up/trash list:

*Matrix Biolage Exquisite Oil Shampoo 1.7 fl oz *- I like this shampoo and actually would think about purchasing it but I have so much shampoo to get thru right now. 

*Carol's Daughters Chocolat Smoothing Conditioner 2 fl oz* - I got this as a free gift at ULTA and honestly really love the smell of this conditioner. I am having a hard time finding it in a full size at ULTA but will keep my eyes out for a gift set or something like that.

*ReVive Intensite Volumizing Eye Serum 3 ml *- I got this in the Bergdorf Goodman Glossybox and I really enjoyed it. I won't be repurchasing it because of the price tag but also because I have other eye creams to go through.

*Vasanti Detox Nutrient-Rich Purifying Facial Cleanser 20 ml* - I got this in my Birchbox last month and I really did enjoy it. It really did wash all my makeup off and left it moisturized. I may repurchase.

*EO Shower Gel Grapefruit and Mint 1.5 fl oz* - I got this from a Beauty.com order and it is supposed to be an all natural line. I don't think I will purchase. It did not really lather and the scent was so mild I couldn't really tell if it was scented at all.

*Zoya 3-in-1 Nail Polish Remover 1 fl oz *- I got this with a Zoya nail polish purchase. Not much to say. It is nail polish remover but the price tag on it is a bit higher than I would pay normally. 

*Botanics Ionic Clay Mask Shine Away 0.52 oz foil packet *- Got this from ULTA sampler pack. I actually really enjoyed this and look forward to using the other 3 packets I have. Left skin clean and definitely felt like it detoxed it. Also noticed my skin had less brown spots and redness. 

*Bobbi Brown Lip Color mini in Brownie 1.3 g *- This is a neutral fall brownish color. I love Bobbi Brown colors so I will repurchase but not in this color as it was a bit too brown for me. 

*Moroccan Oil Full size 3.4 fl oz *- I love this stuff and will totally repurchase. I put one pump on after taking a shower and sometimes after heat styling. Makes my hair shiny and prevents split ends...also I love the smell.

*Bath and Body Works Cheers to Capri Limoncello candle 14.5 oz* - I lovvvvved this scent so I made sure to get a couple more before they changed over to the Fall scents.


----------



## ChemLady (Sep 22, 2014)

I tossed my Milani eye crayon thing in Almond cream. I use it every day to cancel out the redness in my eyelids... I love it! I still had a bit left, but the pencil wood part started stabbing my in the eye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> time for a new one!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Sep 22, 2014)

Tossed Cover Girl clump crusher today. It was almost gone and I can't remember when I got it. Also ulta nail polish in Ruby slippers. GORGEOUS color, crappy quality. one day before it started to chip. re-applied...same mess. Grrr.... trash. Gotta try to find a better quality brand in a similar color...


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Sep 23, 2014)

Today I trashed a Ruffian nail polish in Hedge Fund. This polish was dried out and gunky.  I think the lid was broken when I got it in a Birch Box as it never closed properly.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 23, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Here is my weekly used up/trash list:
> 
> *Matrix Biolage Exquisite Oil Shampoo 1.7 fl oz *- I like this shampoo and actually would think about purchasing it but I have so much shampoo to get thru right now.
> 
> ...


Is it weird that I use your trash posts to find new products?  Haha.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 23, 2014)

I've decided its time to toss some makeup that I just don't love. I have tons of other things I like better, and new stuff I want, and so it doesn't make sense to keep stuff around that I don't want to use. I tossed:

Sephora eyeshadow palette - I feel bad about tossing this one but I think I'm allergic to it. Every time I use it my eyes get itchy and watery.

Nyx Love in Paris eyeshadow palette - The shadows themselves are okay, but I just don't like the colors. They are too dark for me for the most part.

E.l.f. Eye shadow quad - This does not have much staying power and is too dark anyway.

L.A. Colors Eye Shadow palette - The shadows don't last and are kind of chalky. I picked it up as an impulse buy at a grocery store for a dollar, so not a great loss.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 23, 2014)

I just finished my pack of Neutrogena Oil-Free Grapefruit makeup wipes. Won't be repurchasing- they weren't gentle on my eyes and the scent was way too strong for me. I'm going to be trying out some more brands I see at Marshalls, and if I don't like those I'll go back to my old champion- Up&amp;Up Apricot Exfoliating wipes.


----------



## Alexandra_Her (Sep 23, 2014)

I recently purchased the *Maybelline Great Lash "Lots of Lashes"* mascara. Personally I did not enjoy it. I've been using it for about a month and I really thought I was going to like it because the brush wasn't too big. Unfortunately it didn't do much for my small, short, asian eyelashes. The formula was too wet and clumpy and there really was NO difference what-so-ever to my lashes, they were just heavier; won't be repurchasing. I'm thinking about trying the *L'Oreal Miss Manga* mascara next. Any opinions?

I also just tossed the *Almay Oil Free Eye Makeup Remover. *Now the bottle says it's for sensitive eyes, but HOLY SH*T, it burned the crap out of my eyes! It wasn't like I was pouring this down my eyes or anything, I would take a cotton pad and lightly dampen it and when I go to open my eyes to rinse (which I prefer), my eyes got very red and watery. At first I thought it was just me, but after several more usages, it still kept happening. Defiantly NOT repurchasing.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 24, 2014)

I am not sure if this qualifies as "hitting the trash" but, I lost a Revlon Lip Butter.  I believe it was a parfait color.  I was getting tired of it so, kinda glad it took a walk.  I was seriously thinking of trashing it.

I didn't give up on anything this month.  It was more of a "used up" month.  yeah!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Sep 24, 2014)

I finally used up my liter bottles of Ojon shampoo and conditioner!  I don't even remember when I bought them.  My hair hasn't been longer than 6 inches, and has been as short as 1/2 inch, for the past few years, so hair products take me forever to get through.  It's a really good shampoo/conditioner combo, but I really don't need to repurchase in this size.  I've never felt such a sense of accomplishment just from finishing a product before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 24, 2014)

This week, I threw out:

3 full-size Pop Beauty lip glosses: these burned my lips, and I don't trust the brand. 

Sally Hansen Insta-dry nail polish: this is a pea-green color that I don't like, and it's getting old.

Be a Bombshell lip crayon in Hot Damn: I have other reds that I prefer, and this had an odd texture.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 25, 2014)

Had to toss my *Eyetini shadow in Ambrosia  *,  I really liked the color but the shadow recently got really grainy which made smooth application impossible.  I'm trying out my Pacifica shadow duo but it seems to really lack pigmentation.  This may be a big trash week for me.


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 25, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Is it weird that I use your trash posts to find new products?  Haha.


Awwwww thanks girl! I sometimes feel like posting my trash is the only way for me to keep up with using all this stuff I get. It is awesome that you get something out of it. I always want to know what someone else thinks of a product before I go buy it. Yay! I will keep them coming. Some good ones for next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 25, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> I just finished my pack of Neutrogena Oil-Free Grapefruit makeup wipes. Won't be repurchasing- they weren't gentle on my eyes and the scent was way too strong for me. I'm going to be trying out some more brands I see at Marshalls, and if I don't like those I'll go back to my old champion- Up&amp;Up Apricot Exfoliating wipes.


That is good to know. My fave are the Neutrogena in the blue packet but I have been wanting to try the Grapefruit ones. I may stick with good old true and blue based on your review.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Sep 25, 2014)

Tossed a bunch of ulta brand make up I got in a free kit. Have really just discovered that I do not care for their make up at all so no need to waste thece.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 25, 2014)

Whilst cleaning out a bathroom closet I unearthed an old makeup bag from at least twenty years ago! So I tossed the whole festering bag, didn't even open it to take a peek, too afraid something might have grown in there.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 26, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Whilst cleaning out a bathroom closet I unearthed an old makeup bag from at least twenty years ago! So I tossed the whole festering bag, didn't even open it to take a peek, too afraid something might have grown in there.


I would have ABSOLUTELY HAD to have peeked, lol.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 26, 2014)

The Pacifica eyeshadow duo joined my eyetini in the trash can today.  There was just no color transferring from the shadow to my lids.  I am now testing my coastal scents revealed palette sampler and loving it!


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 26, 2014)

LadyK said:


> The Pacifica eyeshadow duo joined my eyetini in the trash can today.  There was just no color transferring from the shadow to my lids.  I am now testing my coastal scents revealed palette sampler and loving it!


I was looking at trashing my Pacifica eye duo earlier this week as well... It's just does the opposite of what eyeshadow should do. It kind of baffles me that this is an actual product. Don't they test these things?


----------



## Justsarah (Sep 26, 2014)

Laura Geller mascara. Made my eyes itch. It was free at Ulta, so not too sad!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 26, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Whilst cleaning out a bathroom closet I unearthed an old makeup bag from at least twenty years ago! So I tossed the whole festering bag, didn't even open it to take a peek, too afraid something might have grown in there.


Sounds like a horror story....

"Fear the Makeup.... FROM BEYOND THE EXPIRATION DATE"


----------



## EggyBread (Sep 27, 2014)

I threw away a mascara. I can never use them up within 4 months


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 29, 2014)

LadyK said:


> The Pacifica eyeshadow duo joined my eyetini in the trash can today.  There was just no color transferring from the shadow to my lids.  I am now testing my coastal scents revealed palette sampler and loving it!


OMG good to know. I have not even opened this one so I may just give it away to someone that is willing to try it or likes lighter colors. I like color payoff and super light neutral colors don't pop on me at all even with a primer so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kira685 (Sep 29, 2014)

I finally tossed the old Clinique and Lancome GWP eyeshadows I was debating about for the last couple weeks... time to shop my stash for a daily wear replacement! Deciding between my Naked palette, the nude palette from Julep, and a nude toned palette I got in a GWP from E.L.F.


----------



## Alexandra_Her (Sep 30, 2014)

Thinking about tossing out my *Urban Decay Eye Primer Potion. *Now, this was my HG eye primer for about four years and I use this every single day when I wear eye makeup, even if I'm not wearing any actual eyeshadow. However, recently I've noticed that this makes my eye shadows crease and my eye lids oily. Basically it feels like I don't even have a primer on. I'll probably use it up but I'll look for a new one after.


----------



## EggyBread (Sep 30, 2014)

I keep finding gross old chapsticks around. The cats just run off with them, and I don't find them for years.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 30, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I keep finding gross old chapsticks around. The cats just run off with them, and I don't find them for years.


This is a very true reality of cat ownership  :lol:  I want the Fresh Sugar holiday set and my boyfriend was like...do you know how many of those will be lost under the couch?


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 30, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> This is a very true reality of cat ownership  :lol:  I want the Fresh Sugar holiday set and my boyfriend was like...do you know how many of those will be lost under the couch?


The cats in my house take every box of dental floss off of every sink and hide them in a cache under the bed, but nothing else! ...cats!


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok ladies here is my weekly trash:

*Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad* - I get these as samples with Sephora orders and honestly I think they are a bit of a confusing product but I love them! They are a peel but they also are a tanning wipe. I love them bc I try to keep a summer glow all year around without too much sun exposure. They do give me a little redness like a peel does the next day but it is pretty mild and not irritating.

*Pacifica Coconut Crushed Pearl Bronzing Body Butter 2 fl oz.* - I got this during a Pacifica online after Xmas sale last year. Like, I said I like to keep that summer glow as much as possible. This is a very subtle bronzing lotion but it is a nice one to use if you want a little instant color with shimmer on the legs and don't want to worry about streaking or rubbing off on your clothes. I like Jergens or Xen Tan or even the VS ones better but this wasn't bad. Won't repurchase unless it is in a gift set.

*Philosophy Miracle Worker Overnight Moisturizer 12 ml* - This is a night cream with all sorts of nutrient goodies to help repair your face while you sleep and IT WORKS!!! I tend to get a few little breakouts every once in a while and when I pick at them I get dark spots that take some time to go away. This moisturizer really helps repair my skin and diminishes those brown spots much quicker. May repurchase when on sale. 

*Simple Cleansing Facial Wipes 25 pack* - These are my second fave face wipes second to Neutrogena. I like this line of products because they are free of perfumes or dye and it is nice to find natural or chemical free lines that actually work.

*Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 20g * - I love this face polish. It is my current fave. I got this from a Birchbox and have a back up so I am excited to keep exfoliating with this product. The beads are fine and don't irritate but they are effective as well! Smells good and overall the quality is great. May repurchase when I am done with my backup. 

*Murad Anti-Aging Moisturizer SPF 20 foil packet *- This was a foil packet so it is not like I can tell if it will work for the long term but the feel of it was wonderful, smell was great, it has SPF and blends easily. Overall felt high quality.  I would only buy this if I got a chance to try it again and loved it because I have so many other moisturizers that I love. 

*Lady Speed Stick Invisible Dry Power in Wild Freesia* - ok I usually love my Speed Sticks but this scent was a bit weird. I used it up testing my theory that during certain times of the month my hormones would make the smell of this deodorant smell like urine. I may be crazy but this happened several times during "that time of the month" or high stress events. It just smelled terrible and strong but then when things were ok, it worked and was not offensive. Weird. Wont repurchase this scent but will repurchase other scents. 

*Supergoop Everyday Face and Body SPF 30 foil packet *- I like supergoop and actually have a small vial of this that I am also using. It is a great SPF for the face bc it has blended well with all my moisturizers, smell is minimal and does not give you a white face. I will likely keep supergoop around in my life for awhile. They have so many products and I have enjoyed many of them.

*Prada Candy 2 ml vials (2 of them) *- I love this perfume. Got a mini purse vial after having these two mini vials and loving them. Put my mini purse size in my purse and found myself transferring it to my travel bag, then work, then back to purse so I finally bought the large size. The smell is sweet but mature. It is both good for work if worn lightly but perfect for evening. Also a great winter and fall scent. I love that this perfume does NOT have a muskiness to it. Will definitely repurchase and actually got the Prada Florale Candy as well.


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 2, 2014)

Trashing: 


*Pacifica EyeShadow Duo #1 (Ipsy)* - Awful. Wouldn't stick even when I used my heavy eyeshadow bases. Waste of space.
 
*Osum Aloe Vera Soothing Mist (Meme Box) *- Got about halfway through this before I just gave up. It's supposed to hydrate your skin if it gets dry during the day, but I swear it just makes mine even drier and tighter feeling. I thought maybe my skin was just mist-resistant until I used another one that actually worked. Nope, this is just awful. I even tried it on other body parts and hated it. 
 
*Lush Lip Scrub* - I have learned that I don't like using scrubs. Too messy. I ended up getting water in this when I was halfway done, and it became one big sugar block, so into the trash it goes.
 
*Odacite Tonor* - I shouldn't even mention it, because a trade partner accidentally sent it to me. It was already open and I didn't feel comfortable using it.
 
*Sinful Colors Tantalize (Pinch Me)* - I have no idea what happened to this polish. I just looked at it one day and it was only 1/4 full all of a sudden. Does nail polish evaporate? Maybe I just didn't notice when I received it. Never used it, but I'm def trashing since I have no idea what happened.
 
*Nyakio Face Oil (BirchBox) *- I always patch test oils because my skin seems to hate them, and this one was no exception. 
 
*Proactiv Daily Oil Control *- Found when cleaning out drawers. No idea how old it is and there isn't a batch date on it that I can find.
 
*Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner in Black Ink *- Had this for years, but the last bits of it have finally dried to the point of no return. Was probably a bit overpriced, but I still loved it. 
 
*Benton Samples* - I got several of these and patch tested them with negative results. Had been holding on to the remnants thinking I would try again some day, but I just need to let go. Too much stuff to put on my face, too little time. Not to mention I bought these during the same time period of the "outbreak"...

 
*Nourish Organic Face Lotion (Ipsy) *- Had this since Jan and didn't like it then. Don't feel totally comfortable using it anymore, and moisturizers and not something I am lacking.
 
*Dr Hauschka Cleansing Cream Sample*  - UGH. The smell of this stuff literally made me gag when I tried using it. Still half a tube left, but no... Nonononono.
 
*MLab Anti-Aging Blemish Control Cleanser &amp; Treatment (NBTT) -* I opened these and the smell knocked me back. Something like spoiled chinese take out. Looked up some reviews and people were talking about how nice they smelled, so I am assuming these had gone back or something. Interesting because I just got them a few months ago...


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 3, 2014)

A whole bunch of neon Fing'r Paints nail polishes that had dried into solids.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Oct 5, 2014)

Two Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes full size, plus two mini and sample sizes.  One full size Lights, Camera, Flashes and two deluxe sample size.  My favorite mascara brand, so VERY hard to part with them, even though they were done.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 5, 2014)

Today's I just couldn't take it anymore toss was:

Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Super Antioxidant concentrate serum.

This stuff smelled bad.  I hated applying it to my face because I got the whiff every day.  It looked like silicone in a tube.  I don't think it did anything but dry me out.  It has retinol in it so, I suppose that happens.  This was the never ending tube so, I just had to call it quits!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Oct 5, 2014)

I threw away the Davines shampoo I received from Birchbox.  I finally made it through the entire bottle.  It didn't really do anything for me, but I was determined to make it through some of these samples.  This one was difficult though.  It smelled exactly like Scrubbing Bubbles to me.


----------



## miss lawson (Oct 5, 2014)

I tossed a half-full NARS foundation in Mont Blanc today. I've had it for a while so I don't know if the color has changed over time, or it was the wrong shade when I bought it, or a little of both, but I put some on my face yesterday and was like, "Oh, huh. I don't really remember being _that _yellow and weird looking." I went out into the sun and it was even worse. Into the trash it went!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 5, 2014)

Into the trash this weekend:

*Davines Love shampoo:  *Finished this sample.  It seemed okay but I didn't notice anything really special about it.  Would not buy a full size.

*Laqa &amp; Co Lip Lube (coral color from BB):  *Had to toss this one.  I loved the color but spent a week trying to figure out how to wear it without it settling into my lip lines and looking awful.  Very sad to let it go but it just didn't work for me.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 5, 2014)

After a conversation in the Sephora thread about the mediocrity of the EOS sphere lip balm formula, I tossed my Pomegranate Raspberry balm. I own about every lip balm known to man and need to start clearing out some of the dead wood. I am hanging on to my Mint balm for now because I occasionally use it.

Yesterday I gave the bareMinerals 5-in-1 cream eyeshadow from the July Ipsy bag a test drive (Barely Nude). It creased within a few minutes of application. OK, no big deal, fix the creases and on my way. When I got back home, it was crease city. I was hoping this would be a nice base to even out and brighten my eyelid color like Laura Mercier Eye Basics, but no luck. I might be able to make this work by adding a primer and powdering it after application etc., but not worth the hassle when I have products that work better and don't require extra steps. I also had a sample of this in Divine Wine that I tossed at the same time. I was having trouble with this color anyway because Divine Wine on fair skin looks like bruising, but finding out that the formula creases sealed the deal.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 6, 2014)

This unfinished product saddened me to throw out.  But, it just wasn't the right color for me.

Clinique Long Last Lipstick - Creamy Nude 03

It was a nice texture.  But, just not the right color for my skin tone.  If my face was looking a bit tired, this just made me look a bit dead.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 6, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> This unfinished product saddened me to throw out.  But, it just wasn't the right color for me.
> 
> Clinique Long Last Lipstick - Creamy Nude 03
> 
> It was a nice texture.  But, just not the right color for my skin tone.  If my face was looking a bit tired, this just made me look a bit dead.


I have to be so careful with nudes or I look dead too.  It is definitely a look that requires lots of swatching, lol.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 6, 2014)

i threw out another clinique GWP eyeshadow/blush compact. the powder products just seemed too dusty and dull, and weren't blending well enough to bother with anymore. i'm also adding a lip gloss trio GWP that i've had for far too long.


----------



## MandyMom62 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have very dark circles under my eyes and am on what seems to be a never-ending search for a solution.. so today I threw out Almay Wake Up Under Eye Concealer which I just bought 2 days ago. I seriously need to learn to stop just picking up random products from Walgreens!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 7, 2014)

MandyMom62 said:


> I have very dark circles under my eyes and am on what seems to be a never-ending search for a solution.. so today I threw out Almay Wake Up Under Eye Concealer which I just bought 2 days ago. I seriously need to learn to stop just picking up random products from Walgreens!


I fell in love with the Caudalie Premier Cru the Eye Cream after getting a sample at Sephora, it really lightened the dark circles in the time I used it so I ended up buying it. I usually won't but drugstore because its not cheap and I buy so many products that sticking to what I really like ends up saving money in the long run. Also Bobbi Brown concealer and corrector are my HG.


----------



## page5 (Oct 8, 2014)

Tossed a lippie today - I haven't used it in months. The texture seemed off. I extended the entire bullet and the lipstick was separating at the bottom and oozing a liquidy substance - so gross !!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 8, 2014)

Old bottle of Purpose face wash. Haven't touched it in a couple years and it's 3/4 empty. Buh bye. Going to go search for more skincare fossils I don't need as this clean out is gewtting very addicting


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 8, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Old bottle of Purpose face wash. Haven't touched it in a couple years and it's 3/4 empty. Buh bye. Going to go search for more skincare fossils I don't need as this clean out is gewtting very addicting


I love a good binge clean out. I have such a hard time tossing one thing, so when the mood strikes I toss a bunch.

In fact, I think I'll poke around my stash this week and find more stuff to toss. At this point, I have so much and buy so much that I should not be bothering with things I don't like.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 9, 2014)

I really love this thread.  It has encouraged me to give products one.more.chance and if it stinks, it stinks and I should just toss it. 

Today's toss was Redken Aerate 08 all over bodifying cream-mouse.   I actually bought this product twice from the hair salon.  It was the first product that gave my thin hair that polished look that thick headed gals can get with a good blow out.  But, since moving to other products that do it better,  this one just feels heavy. I used it today for the final time and I feel like my hair is dirty.  Of course, I have dinner plans tonight.  Darn Aerate 08!


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 9, 2014)

MandyMom62 said:


> I have very dark circles under my eyes and am on what seems to be a never-ending search for a solution.. so today I threw out Almay Wake Up Under Eye Concealer which I just bought 2 days ago. I seriously need to learn to stop just picking up random products from Walgreens!


I am currently in love with Maybelline's Age Rewind Concealer. It is kinda a cult favorite. I had heard about it for years and finally got it when Maybelline products were BOGO 50% off at Ulta so it was a really good price. Still a steal at a drugstore though. It blends so easily and NEVER CREASES on me. A good amount of colors to choose from. Very light consistency but incredible almost full coverage with one application. Full coverage with two but still NO CREASES!!!! AMAZING!!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 9, 2014)

I had to throw out Jack Black lip balm in lemon chamomile.  I got this for my boyfriend and I kind of didn't believe him when he said it hurt and cracked his lips after using for a week or two.  I'm definitely eating my words now because I started using it last week and sure enough, cracked lips today.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 9, 2014)

I have been playing musical lipsticks lately.   I have been trying to get the fall colors in the rotation yet trying to use some other colors.  Is that even possible?  I grabbed one out of the box of tricks and blech!  Remember getting the fake lipstick as a little kid in the cheapo kid sets.  Your lips pulled this way in that trying to slab on color that really didn't exist.  Well, in the trash went Maybelline Totally Toffee 215.  It was a chore to apply and my lips didn't appreciate it.   I have no idea when I bought this or why.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 10, 2014)

panicked said:


> After a conversation in the Sephora thread about the mediocrity of the EOS sphere lip balm formula, I tossed my Pomegranate Raspberry balm. I own about every lip balm known to man and need to start clearing out some of the dead wood. I am hanging on to my Mint balm for now because I occasionally use it.
> 
> Yesterday I gave the bareMinerals 5-in-1 cream eyeshadow from the July Ipsy bag a test drive (Barely Nude). It creased within a few minutes of application. OK, no big deal, fix the creases and on my way. When I got back home, it was crease city. I was hoping this would be a nice base to even out and brighten my eyelid color like Laura Mercier Eye Basics, but no luck. I might be able to make this work by adding a primer and powdering it after application etc., but not worth the hassle when I have products that work better and don't require extra steps. I also had a sample of this in Divine Wine that I tossed at the same time. I was having trouble with this color anyway because Divine Wine on fair skin looks like bruising, but finding out that the formula creases sealed the deal.


Aww, I really want the bareMinerals 5-in-1 in Bare Nude. You don't still have them in a give-away pile do you? I'll totally buy them off you!


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm going to toss the mascara from the One Direction makeup kit that I received as a press sample. It's a nice mascara, but it smudges so badly!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 10, 2014)

2 bottles of purfume that were half empty and very old. Starting to smell off from what they are supposed to. Trash!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 11, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Aww, I really want the bareMinerals 5-in-1 in Bare Nude. You don't still have them in a give-away pile do you? I'll totally buy them off you!


I would have been happy to just send them for free, but unfortunately I already tossed them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 13, 2014)

I decided to do a stash purge of things that were old, gloopy, unflattering shades, bad textures, or dupes. I'm feeling a bit less overwhelmed by my stash, but it still needs some more work. Here's who got voted off the island today:


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 13, 2014)

panicked said:


> I decided to do a stash purge of things that were old, gloopy, unflattering shades, bad textures, or dupes. I'm feeling a bit less overwhelmed by my stash, but it still needs some more work. Here's who got voted off the island today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! You did a major purge. I love some of the items that you threw out but they don't always work for everyone. Good job on the overhaul!!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 13, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Wow!!! You did a major purge. I love some of the items that you threw out but they don't always work for everyone. Good job on the overhaul!!!


I love and would repurchase some of the items in the pics, e.g. Tarte Lights Camera Flashes is one of my favorite mascaras, but that one was dried out and way past its prime. I just received a duplicate of t[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]he Tarte Moody Lipsurgence [/SIZE]in the Sephora Give Me More LIp set, and the new one smelled fresher and more minty than the old one. In fact, all of the things in the pics are items I initially thought I could use or make work, or I would have tossed them when they arrived (usually in a beauty box sub). But, these were the ones that didn't get reached for often enough or were past their expiration or had changed in color/texture/consistency.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 14, 2014)

Tossed a sample size Makeup Forever Mist &amp; Fix.  I think I opted for this promo from a Sephora order.  Sometimes when I have a heavy hand I feel like a spritz would tone down the cheek color.  So, this was my solution to try.  All it did was give me sticky face.  Like a kid just having eaten cotton candy.  I hate a tight feeling.  So, it went bye-bye.


----------



## eastofthesun (Oct 14, 2014)

panicked said:


> I would have been happy to just send them for free, but unfortunately I already tossed them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww, that is sweet of you. I understand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



panicked said:


> I decided to do a stash purge of things that were old, gloopy, unflattering shades, bad textures, or dupes. I'm feeling a bit less overwhelmed by my stash, but it still needs some more work. Here's who got voted off the island today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on you! That is awesome!

Did you like that Butter London Horsepower - was it working or was it not? Did it just change consistency etc?

By the way, thanks for the inspiration to do a major purge!

---

I did a mini purge yesterday, but I plan on going all out soon.

I'll take a photo of everything and will post here soon!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 14, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Aww, that is sweet of you. I understand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Good on you! That is awesome!
> 
> ...


The Horsepower was getting kind of goopy, and my nails are in pretty good condition and don't need much fertilizing on a regular basis. I didn't use it long enough to notice a difference myself, but my mom has thin/weak nails and loves it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 14, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Tossed a sample size Makeup Forever Mist &amp; Fix.  I think I opted for this promo from a Sephora order.  Sometimes when I have a heavy hand I feel like a spritz would tone down the cheek color.  So, this was my solution to try.  All it did was give me sticky face.  Like a kid just having eaten cotton candy.  I hate a tight feeling.  So, it went bye-bye.


I was hoping to get that sample and then it went out of stock quickly...sounds like I didn't miss much! I was wondering if the perfume sprayer that they put the sample in is a good representation of how much product the full size mister dispenses.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 14, 2014)

@ ~ That's a good point.  It was like a shot to the face and felt like too much.  I have half a sample sitting right next to me.  Technically it didn't make it to the can yet because I needed the description to add it to this thread.  I would be happy to put it in an envelope and mail it to you.   It could probably be used 2 or 3 times.  Maybe more if you can dispense it better than I did.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 14, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @ ~ That's a good point.  It was like a shot to the face and felt like too much.  I have half a sample sitting right next to me.  Technically it didn't make it to the can yet because I needed the description to add it to this thread.  I would be happy to put it in an envelope and mail it to you.   It could probably be used 2 or 3 times.  Maybe more if you can dispense it better than I did.


Thanks so much for the offer! That's really sweet of you! I think I would have the same problem as you with the sample, though. The next time I'm cruising through a brick and mortar Sephora I'll mist a little on my arm from the full size tester and see if it feels sticky and will report back.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 14, 2014)

@ - That sounds good! I will do the same.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 14, 2014)

I was told today that my bathroom is being demolished tomorrow. So, it was a quick and dirty clean up of the medicine cabinet and vanity. This crap hit the can:

Oscar Blandi for Volume, Hold, Shine - This stuff smells like lilacs in a very strong, offensive way.  I think of a crazy old lady that is probably hiding dead people in her old house and grows an abundance of lilac bushes to hide the stench.

Pantene Gel Maximum Hold - gloppy mess for daughter's dance buns. 

Jergen's Deep conditioning lotion - Just a tub of stuff I can't get to.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 15, 2014)

i tossed a blush from bath and body works in water lily today.. it just didn't show up on my skin, and it was kind of old. I also tossed the E.L.F. blush and bronzer duo in St. Lucia.. i just got it because it was hailed as a dupe for Nars Orgasm, but it wasn't for me. I also went ahead and tossed the pixi bronzer i got from ipsy a while back because it just makes my face look dirty


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 16, 2014)

I used up quite a few things over the past couple of weeks! I was thinking I was not using up enough things but really they added up. I feel accomplished.

*BATH AND BODY WORKS Hand Sanitizer in Fresh Picked Strawberries 7.6 fl oz* - This scent was a bit toxic and over powering. I will probably replace it but in a different scent.

*PHARMACOPIA Verbena Conditioner 1.25 fl oz - *I think I got this at a hotel. I don't love Verbena scented stuff so I would not replace this. It was a basic conditioner. Nothing special. I think I have seen this brand at Target.

*SUAVE Natural Infusion with Awapuhi Ginger and Honeysuckle Shampoo and Conditioner foil packets *- I got these free in the mail as a sample. I think this is a good shampoo for the price but I am trying to avoid non sulfate-free shampoos and conditioners in order to preserve my Brazilian blowout. The scent of these was fabulous though.

*SIMPLE Moisturizing Facial Wash - 1.7 fl oz *- I LOVE this face wash and already replaced it. It washes all my make up off. I love that it has no artificial perfumes or dyes and is effective!!! Suds up really well and a little goes a long way.

*SALT OF THE EARTH Cabernet &amp; Neroli Whipped Body Cream packet *- Got this in a Birchbox. Incredible sweet scent. Great moisturizer and feels high quality. I will put this on my favorites list and may repurchase the next time I get a discount on Birchbox.

*FEKKAI Advanced Essential Shea Shampoo 9 ml Foil Packet* - Not a bad shampoo but hard to tell how well it would work based on this tiny little foil packet. Leaves hair clean and light with no residue. Nice scent. Not much more to say.

*BROCATO Supersilk Pure Indulgence Shampoo 8.5 fl oz -* I LOVED this shampoo. It is Paraben and Sulfate-free so I am definitely keeping it in the forefront of shampoos to buy but the price better be right. At $24 a bottle, I will wait to get it on sale in or in a gift set. The pH is 5.5 on this shampoo and it helps keep your keratin treatments going.

*HEALTHY HOOHOO Gentle Feminine Cleanser 5 ml Foil Packet -* I got this in a sample box or GWP somewhere. I threw it in an overnight bag and used it as a body wash. Not bad and not much to say. Kinda cute and funny concept with cute name.

*BARE MINERALS Purifying Facial Cleanser 1 ml Foil Packet* - I actually liked this face cleanser a lot. Not as much as my Simple Facial cleanser but enough to consider getting it during a BM sale or gift set. It suds up and washes off all my makeup and then leaves my face clean by not dry.

*HARVEY PRINCE Ageless Liquid Loofah Exfoliating Shower Gel 15 ml *- I loved this scent!!! Pink Grapefruit and Vanilla. Yummmm! I got this in a Birchbox. I am not sure if it was supposed to have a scrub quality to it since it says Loofah Exfoliating Shower Gel but it had nothing other than shower gel quality. I did not mind it though and have added it to my favorites because of how amazing the scent is.

*ORLANE B21 Extraordinaire Youth Reset Complex 1 ml *- I believe this was a serum. I used it as such and enjoyed it. Only enough for one try but was great as far as texture and felt incredible on my skin. Thick and high quality. Used it at night because I feel it would be too thick during the day under makeup. Not sure if I would repurchase without trying it out a bit more.

*BUXOM Show Some Skin Weightless Foundation in Sweet As Honey 3 ml -* This color was a bit too yellow for me but the quality was good. Not something I was blown away by so I won't repurchase but it was not a terrible foundation. The one thing I did love was that a little went a long way. It blended easily too.

*AHAVA Dead Sea Osmoter Concentrate 5 ml - *Loved this serum!!! Silky finish. Loved using it a night under my night cream. Really helped with diminishing my dark spots and evened out my complexion even in just a week of use. Would consider re-buying.

*OPI Nail Lacquer in OPI RED -* I am sad to see this one go but it clumped up and is not usable. I tried to thin it out but it just got worse so bye bye! I may replace but I have so many reds right now, it will be awhile before I do.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Oct 16, 2014)

Had to toss a nars illuminator today... Not was starting to seperate-but it was 3 1/2 years old and half used. I just prefer powders.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 20, 2014)

Got a sub box in the mail today.  Exciting but makes me feel like I'm just adding things back into the mess I just de-cluttered. So I tossed a few items. I think I will make it my new rule to go through things each time I get any sort of sub box to make sure there isn't anything I can part with. Don't want my bathroom to look like Macy's ever again!

Tossed today:

- Em cosmetics water line liner in sunshine yellow. (a friend gave this to me from her Ipsy. I don't even wear anything in my waterline and the color is not working on me)

- Malin+Goetz mojito lips balm (almost gone)

- Dr. Lipp balm - half gone but i haven't used this in a super long time so it may be crazy old


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 20, 2014)

My MUFE Mat Velvet+.. sad to see it go.  Will definitely repurchase.  Yay for using up a foundation!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 20, 2014)

I am going through eye products like crazy.  This weekend I tossed:

*NARS long wear eyeliner in black: *I just don't look great in black liners.  I've switched to purple for Fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Bare Minerals 5-in-1 eyshadow in Divine wine:  *This was a weird color on me and wasn't very easy to apply.  I don't have time for you sub-par shadows!!

Also tossed a Dermstore lipbalm that was just about gone.  I switched to a Lip smackers Ice cream cake flavor lip balm and OMG it smells sooo yummy!


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 20, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Got a sub box in the mail today.  Exciting but makes me feel like I'm just adding things back into the mess I just de-cluttered. So I tossed a few items. I think I will make it my new rule to go through things each time I get any sort of sub box to make sure there isn't anything I can part with. Don't want my bathroom to look like Macy's ever again!
> 
> Tossed today:
> 
> ...


I recently tossed one of those EM waterliners in Amethyst. I only had a chance to use it a couple times before the inner core snapped off a 1/2" down. I twisted it up, used it maybe one more time, and the rest snapped off. I don't think I was extending too much of the eyeliner. Maybe it was getting old and dried out, or maybe that color is more brittle than most? I almost kept it anyway because I love the smudger on the other end, but decided it was silly to keep an empty pencil for the smudger.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok I haven't tossed out much this week but here it is:

*Sebastian Dry Clean Only Dry Shampoo - 1.7 oz Travel Size.* I got this for free at Ulta but was only able to use it a couple of times before it plugged up and was unusable. I liked it but if they all plug up like that I just cannot repurchase.

*Model Co Fibre LashExtend Mascara - Full Size *- I tried to like this but it just did not thicken my lashes at all and it dried out very quickly so it is hitting the trash. Won't repurchase. I think I have a spare of this and will likely put it in my trade list in case someone is a fan.

*Simple Cleansing Facial Wipes - 25 pack *- I love these! They really do remove all makeup and they stay well until the last one. 

*Pixi Summertime Beauty Bronzer *- I got this in my Ipsy last year and I loved it. Many people got the lighter version but I got the darker one and it was my go-to bronzer for the summer. I may repurchase but right now I have a few to get thru. Love Pixi packaging!

*Tarte Lipgloss mini in Chris* - This is a mini gloss from a set of 15 from last years holiday sets. I loved this color, a berry sparkly mauve. Good for every day use. Have many more to get thru so I won't repurchase but these are back this holiday and I would highly recommend them for those that were thinking about it. A mild minty flavor but highly sticky. Doesn't bother me. 

*Bath and Body Works Three wick candle in Sweater Weather* - This was a great one! Not too cinammon- y but still has those food and pine scents together and it just worked. Working on Maple Pecan Waffles now. Yummmmm!

*Bath and Body Works Brown Sugar and Fig Shower Gel - 10 fl oz.* Finally finished this one. It doesn't smell like figs but it is a great fall scent. Smells sweet and I liked layering it with the new fall lotions that came out. Won't repurchase only because I have so many body washes and there are always new scents to try.


----------



## GlitterGoth (Oct 25, 2014)

In the past few months I've got rid of so much make-up. I've lost count. I've had a big clear out and I've either given it away to friends or dumped it on the landing of the block of flats I've just moved out of, (some things should have been thrown away but I really can't do that, so decided other people can do the throwing away.) I have thrown lipsticks away when the start to smell like old crayons, that is just too nasty to give away. But I got rid of over 120 nail polishes, 55 lipglosses, about 40 lipsticks and 30 or so eyeshadows, plus a bunch of other stuff. I go through my collection every now and again and give stuff to my sister, but this was too big a task this time. So glad I did it though.


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 31, 2014)

My monthly beauty trash! I started going through a bunch of my makeup and skincare and trashing things I really don't need to keep. Feels good!

Skin/Hair Care
*Philosophy Amazing Grace 32 oz Lotion* - This thing is HUGE. Had it for almost two years, and I noticed it had lost it's scent when I got near the end of it, so I'm tossing it with about an inch left in the bottle.
*Missha Dongbaek Shampoo &amp; Conditioner* - Used once, and it was awful. I had to immediately wash my hair with something else to get it out. The shampoo itself felt like a conditioner and left my hair feeling heavy and oily. The conditioner just made it worse. These are really good sized samples, but there is no way I am using them again.
*Equate Beauty Lotion* - Supposed to be the Olay SPH Moisturizer, but it just wasn't hydrating and was too oily. Was going through my stash and realized it was about the expire, so out it goes.
*Several Tinted Moisturizer sample tubes* - Didn't like any of them enough to finish the tubes so they just need to go - *Cotz *x2 (weird texture and oily), *Miracle Skin Transformer *(in medium so way too dark, but decent coverage), *Revison Intellishade in Matte and Original* (Matte was way too dark, original was way too oily)
*Proactiv Dark Spot Corrector* - Stopped using because I had better products to use up and now its expired. To the trash with you!
 
Makeup: (Making this list made me glad I cancelled Ipsy)
*Cargo Lipgloss Quad in South Beach (Lip Factory)*- Too frosty and highly inconvenient packaging. I'm not going to whip out a tin and brush just to redo lipgloss.
*Mica Beauty Tinted Lip Balm in Fiesta (Ipsy) - *This is totally a lipstick, not a lip balm. Didn't like the packaging and it dried out my lips.
*Cailyn Tinted Lip Balm in Apple Pink ** (Ipsy)*- Nice color, but again, this is a lipstick not a balm. Dried my lips out as well.
*Elizabeth Mott Smooth Shadow Pearl (Ipsy)* - Looks nude in the pencil, but just looks like glitter on me. Didn't sharpen well, and also didn't have any staying power.
*Bare Minerals 5 in 1 cream eye shadow (Ipsy)* - Bad color for me, and wasn't a fan of the texture. It apparently wasn't made for oily lids because it creased really badly on me even when powdered.
*Elf Lip Exfoliator* - Broke right after I opened it and didn't really work all that well. Smelled and tasted nice though!
*Urban Decay Lip Junkie in Wall-Flower *- Don't like the color or the smell. Came with the Feminine Palette.
*Bare Minerals Lipgloss in Heartcake* - This was for my wedding makeup, and I'm not even going to say which anniversary I'm on. Needless to say, it needs to go.
*Physicians Formula Concealer Twins* - Bought on sale but the colors never worked for me.
*Sally Hansen Lipgloss in Spun Sugar* - Bought on sale with the PF concealer. Don't like the smell and it's basically transparent on.
*Ulta Lipstick in 243 (light pink) *- Wish I had been able to test it, because there is not pigmentation to this lipstick, but it was only $4 on sale, so I didn't want to go through the trouble of returning it.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybeline baby skin primer. Gave it a fair chance but it breaks my out so bad. Buh bye


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 11, 2014)

In order to justify buying more things and getting more GWP's, I went through my stash.  These are things I had good intentions with but, said fuhgettaboutit.

*OCC Lip Tar, Black Dahlia* - this was just not the right color for me even when applied lightly.  I used a nude pencil and gloss to tone it down fbut in the end too much work for my lazy a%&amp;.

*CeraVe PM Facial Moisturizing Lotion *-  This was actually my son's for when he was on Accutane.  I took it over thinking I would use it.  But, I have a full size still in packaging untouched.  So, this one will hit the can.

*ROC Retinol Correction Deep Wrinkle Daily Moisturizer *-  I buy one of these from time to time as I fall into the trap of seeing it always recommended in Magazines.   Even though my dermatologist whose wife works for a magazine says its all marketing and nothing is a miracle product.  I make a few dents in it every time and then I call it quits.  Not a great daily moisturizer.


----------



## BeforePicture (Nov 14, 2014)

Bare Minerals Matte SPF15 Foundation.

I wore it daily for a month to try it out.

It looked horrible on my naturally very oily skin with large pores.

It flattened out any dimension or natural radiance in my skin and gave me wrinkles I never knew I had.

The only pro was the color match.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 16, 2014)

Today I trashed two Flirt Lip Laquer glosses I have had at least four years now, and a full size Lorac Multiplex 3D Lash mascara.

The Flirt glosses, from the beginning, felt like gritty Elmer's Glue, and the colors were so light that they both were just clear, glitter, mess on my lips. Why I kept them this long when I always hated them, I do not know.

  I used the Lorac mascara for the past three months, and I just can't make myself like it. I got it in a Circular Swap, so it was free.

ETA: Rimmel Hydrosense Concealer, so old that the doe foot applicator had entirely disintegrated, and Cover Girl Invisible Concealer that had separated and turned dark.


----------



## annatomical (Nov 16, 2014)

kira685 said:


> i threw out another clinique GWP eyeshadow/blush compact. the powder products just seemed too dusty and dull, and weren't blending well enough to bother with anymore. i'm also adding a lip gloss trio GWP that i've had for far too long.


Clinique eye shadows in GWPs do not impress me either - that said I have never bothered to try the blush because I have a lot of blush I'm trying to use.


----------



## annatomical (Nov 16, 2014)

MandyMom62 said:


> I have very dark circles under my eyes and am on what seems to be a never-ending search for a solution.. so today I threw out Almay Wake Up Under Eye Concealer which I just bought 2 days ago. I seriously need to learn to stop just picking up random products from Walgreens!


If it doesn't work for you - there is no point in keeping it around!


----------



## annatomical (Nov 16, 2014)

BeforePicture said:


> Bare Minerals Matte SPF15 Foundation.
> 
> I wore it daily for a month to try it out.
> 
> ...



Are you referring to a liquid foundation or a mineral/powder foundation?  I'm hoping the answer to this question can help me dodge a bullet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2014)

I ended up tossing a Physicians Formula "Nude Eye" pencil today.  I really liked it but it broke.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   It is the first light or nude liner I've tried and I am definitely going to be on the lookout for another one.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 16, 2014)

Cleaned out the bathroom and tossed a bunch of old eye pencils I got when I was first starting with makeup- NYC, Bonnebell, etc. Also old mascaras- lots of L'oreal- and powders that were always too dark but I held onto for some reasons anyway. My stash is now organized and beautiful and I'm so proud!


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread inspired me to go through my stash (which isn't that big, but big enough) and get rid of the things that were old, unnecessary, or that I just wasn't using. I've bought quite a bit of makeup recently so it was even more important to me to clear out the clutter. I didn't make specific notes for everything, but I trashed:


10 nail polishes (old, dried up, or just bad colors)
3 Covergirl eyeshadow singles (all neutral shades that I have plenty of other, better versions of)
Lorac liquid liner (I've had that thing for AGES- it was my first higher-end purchase, and I hated to get rid of it even though it's dried up and useless)
ELF and Wet and Wild palettes that I never use anymore
Loreal Infallible eyeliner (lost the cap and it was dry, plus I never liked it much in the first place)
Makeup brush (tiny and old)
ELF glitter eye primer (never liked this much, it was always too sticky for my preferences)
Wet and Wild Megalast liner
Nivea lip butter in Vanilla and Macadamia Kiss
Loreal Visible Lift blush in Coral Lift
Pantene mousse (can't tell you the last time I used mousse!)
I organized everything in a way that I can pretty much see everything at once, so hopefully things will get switched out and used more! I'd really like to start using things up, rather than just letting them go bad or getting rid of them simply because they are old.


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 17, 2014)

kaelahbae said:


> This thread inspired me to go through my stash (which isn't that big, but big enough) and get rid of the things that were old, unnecessary, or that I just wasn't using. I've bought quite a bit of makeup recently so it was even more important to me to clear out the clutter. I didn't make specific notes for everything, but I trashed:
> 
> 
> 10 nail polishes (old, dried up, or just bad colors)
> ...


I was planning on buying that L'Oreal blush! What did you think of it?


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 17, 2014)

I have tried to like this for a long time due to the price I paid.  My most expensive lipstick to date:

Lancôme Rouge In Love in Lasting Kiss

It is a neutral/nude that doesn't do anything for me.  Its also a bit streaky giving me ugly lips.  Takes many swipes to build it up. 

Just looking at it makes me unhappy so, I am going with the "if doesn't make my life better" theory and giving it a toss.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Tossed some Evologie deluxe samples. The serum and the cream. I really appreciate that they sent me samples to try, and I gave them a chance, but they dried my already-dry skin so much. I kind of feel bad that I didn't like them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm on a cleaning out kick...forcing myself to toss makeup I haven't worn in months and if I'm being honest, probably won't reach for anytime soon.

Today, I tossed:

5 nude lipsticks (mostly Nyx and Jcat)..I kept one nude lippie, and I wear it so rarely that one is enough.

4 lipglosses (Physicians Formula, Revlon, and a couple of the "Ipsy specials")

2 BB creams (Maybelline and Garnier...both too dark and not amazing formulas).

Next up: the eye stash.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 17, 2014)

I need reassurance for a conclusion I reached some months back, but the part of me that hates to waste something is unwilling to accept. I purchased the original Naked palette a little over 4 years ago. I had just returned back to the country and wanted to treat myself with some makeup as I hadn't been really allowed to wear any at my previous positions. In Japan, teachers are supposed to be role models and somehow anything but the most subtle makeup was tantamount to not setting a good example. I was a complete makeup newb and figured that Sephora and its reviews would set me on the right course. I saw the rave reviews of the Naked palette (I think it was new at that point), and took the plunge. 

Back then, it came with the primer potion and the dual ended eye pencil. I also bought a set of travel brushes from Sephora. I proceeded to only occasionally wear makeup, despite my initial intentions. It wasn't until years later that I really learned about what different products were and how to use them. That's when I realized a big truth - UD eye products just don't work for me. The shadows crease on me, even with primer. Their primer doesn't hold up well against other eye primers I've tried. The 24/7 pencils (even one I bought years later) just lead to raccoon eyes. That last part isn't entirely UD's fault. Most pencil liners don't work out for me. 

I've acquired other palettes and eyeshadows that I reach for all the time. The only time I reached for my Naked palette in the past year was when I told myself to try it for a week back in the spring. I wasn't happy for the results. I basically have dupes for almost every color in there. I know it makes no sense for me to hold on to it and yet I have. I've moved this year and while packing I debated tossing it and then ended up packing it, rationalizing that it doesn't take much space. I don't feel right selling it, because it is so old and I did use my fingers a lot in the first few years. 

I need to just let it go, but part of me is chiding me for being so wasteful. It's irrational, I know. 

I'm sorry for this being so long, but it's been bothering me for so long and needed to at least get it off my chest.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2014)

I wouldn't feel bad @@ZeeOmega .  Like you said, it doesn't work for you and isn't something you can re-gift.  I say let it go and enjoy finding shadows you love!


----------



## kaelahbae (Nov 18, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> I was planning on buying that L'Oreal blush! What did you think of it?


I thought it was pretty nice! It gave me a nice little glow. Mine just got old and I haven't been wearing creamy blushes lately.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2014)

I finally tossed out all my items from the Davines Oi collection.  The smell just made me think of baby wipes and grossed me out.  I tried to get through the products because I hate to waste but I hated smelling my hair all day.  I feel so much better already.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 18, 2014)

@@ZeeOmega - let it go, let it go....I ditched one of the UD primer potions. I kept trying to like it because it's a HG for many. Figured it was me but after awhile I couldn't stand how it was cakey upon application. Dried my lids out too. You are hanging onto it cause it's an "it" item. But just not for you and many others. If there are others you like better you found your brand and can move on. That's great!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you, @@LadyK @@Kookymama. I need to let it go. I may need to ask my husband to help me actually do it so I don't immediately try to fish it back out.  :blush:


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 18, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Thank you, @@LadyK @@Kookymama. I need to let it go. I may need to ask my husband to help me actually do it so I don't immediately try to fish it back out.  :blush:


Haha... do something cool like set it on fire, or chop it with a chainsaw or something!


----------



## rocknrollxbarbie (Nov 25, 2014)

- NYX Single Shadow in Taupe

- Revlon ColorStay Foundation in Buff

- Milani Brow Shaping Clear Gel


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 25, 2014)

I had to throw out a sample of Prada Candy...it smelled awful on me.


----------



## GlitterGoth (Nov 26, 2014)

Another empty bottle of shampoo, three lipbalms, (one was broken, the other two were two waxy and I've given up on them and I'm not that fussed as they were cheap,) and two tubes of natural lipgloss, (one by Balance Me and one by Neal's Yard,) I got them free with magazines and I hate them, they are far too oily and they just sit on top of my lips and do absolutely nothing as far as moisturising. I'm sticking to Nivea, Chapstick, Lypsyl and Carmex as know these brands work for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been cleaning (and I'm a lazy housekeeper most of the time, so this crap really piled up).  Today, I threw out:


sample of Schmidt's natural deodorant in bergamot lime (got from a subscription box, it did not work for me, was not empty)
three empty Vidal Sassoon conditioner bottles
one empty Vidal Sassoon shampoo bottle
one empty Desert Essence shampoo bottle
empty Indie Lee lemongrass calendula body lotion (good stuff, but too expensive to buy more; I got this free for review)
multiple vitamin C and hyaluronic acid serums that I got free to review on Amazon; I thought they were all pretty good but I am overflowing with these things and have enough to use until I'm 70
empty evolvh shampoo and conditioner mini bottles
empty Carol's Daughter Monoi repairing shampoo and conditioner mini bottles
Target store brand strawberry tangerine shave gel (not empty, but reeked and I have like 4 other shave gels)
couple of men's cologne samples (why do you send me those, Ulta, when I pick "fragrance sampler" -- I've never ordered ANYTHING that might lead you to believe I'm a guy/living with a guy/etc.)
100% Pure mascara sample from Birchbox (mostly full but didn't like it, also it was old)
expired bottle of Weleda lotion (didn't really like the scent so I kept using other lotions, plus I got another of the exact same kind from Yuzen)
some variety of Maybelline mascara that I used maybe twice and hated (couldn't see it on my eyelashes, and yet couldn't get it off and it ended up IN my eyes every morning)
some really old e.l.f. lip glosses (four of them)
Napoleon Perdis autopilot foundation primer from Glossybox (I know some people love this but it did absolutely nothing for me, bottle was maybe 1/2 full)
John Frieda frizz-ease serum (almost gone, plus it had fallen into the litterbox and had dirty cat litter stuck to the dispenser)
L'Anza smoothing hair treatment (forget the exact product name, was about 80% gone but I haven't used it in ages)
sad face here: Seche Vite fast-dry topcoat, but it was old enough that it didn't flow and you could barely get it out to use any longer (and this is the only thing for which I bought a replacement because I love that stuff)
derma e microdermabrasion scrub (empty; like it but have a ton of exfoliators and peels right now so I won't replace it anytime soon)
That's actually quite a lot.  I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 26, 2014)

@@SneakyBurrito You did good!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2014)

I tossed about 30 various perfume samples! Just ones that I did not like at all, and was keeping even though I knew I wouldn't wear them. It felt good (but I still have a glossybox full of perfume samples I DO like, that I need to get through!)


----------



## EmilyZetterholm (Nov 28, 2014)

Too Faced Primed &amp; Pore less! For the price it was not worth it. Go with NYX pore filler instead. Half the price and works much better


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2014)

Trashed today:





Loved the mascara and used a lot of it, then forgot about it and it got old and dried out.

The Korres balm was just okay, didn't love the feel of it.

The NYX balm, I didn't like. Didn't stay on my lips well and just felt and smelled cheap.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 28, 2014)

I tossed some Pantene shampoos I'd been using.  I realized they were drying out my scalp.


----------



## lyncaf (Nov 28, 2014)

I feel like I have thrown out/finished several things lately, but I only remember three. A Fresh mini lip balm, that I got when they were a Sephora bday gift however long ago that was. Hadn't gone bad, but had just a nub left, and once that slid off, I just tossed. I don't find those things very moisturizing . . . but now I need to finish the rose one that came in the same set. I also threw out a dried up Ulta mascara and a dried up Lorac liquid liner. Now I need to use the Be a Bombshell liquid liner I have before I am allowed to buy another of my HG L'Oreal loners.


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 28, 2014)

November Trash!


*John Frieda Frizz Ease Hair Serum* - I've had this for soooo long. It's just time. 
*Bare Minerals Flawless Face Brush* - I hate this brush, even with the BM powders. It just doesn't feel good on my face. It sheds all over the place too, so it's just time to say goodbye.
*Rainbow Honey Summer Juice Rollerball (Rainbow Honey Sub)* - I really tried liking this smell, but it is just too sweet for me. When my brother told me I smelled like a Popsicle, I knew it wasn't working out.
*Luna BB Fondue (Memebox)* - Really liked this, but the last two times I used it I broke out into this weird hive thing on my chin. It could have been something else that caused it, but it hasn't showed up again since I last used this so I'm not chancing it again.
*Makeon CC Cushion (Memebox)* - Used this mostly up and it was ok, but the shelf life on these cushions is only so long.
*a;t Fox Eye Pencil in Golden Khaki **(Memebox)** *- This is black, not any kind of khaki. But it bleeds a lot by the end of the day. I have other liners I'd rather use.
*a;t Fox Eye Liner in Urban Black **(Memebox)*- This is just useless. Doesn't line unless you really press down and that's just a waste of time when I have other liners that actually work.
*VoV Water-Proof Mascara **(Memebox) *- This mascara is just weird. It's a triangle shaped brush and the bristles just keep clumps of the product in it. I end up with huge clumps in my lashes and it stays wet for a long time on top of that. Ugh.
 
I'm also getting rid of three nail polishes. They are the crackle kind that I never really liked, but was weak and got them on clearance. Lesson learned! I have a feeling my magnetic ones will be going next...
*Sephora by OPI - Blasted Silver*
*China Glaze - Platinum Pieces*
*Sinful Colors - Black Crackle*


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Nov 28, 2014)

Gave a Burts Bees mango lip balm to my friend. It was too waxy for me. And I tossed a Rimmel Apocalips thing in a bright red-coral, can't remember what colour, but the texture is just like the L'oreal caresse stains which I also hate.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 28, 2014)

OK haven't posted in a while but here I go:

*Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion Skin Exfoliant 0.25 oz (BIRCHBOX)-* I used to like this a lot more but the smell is bothering me now. A little like Pinesol. It is effective and I like the small grains of exfoliant. I prefer Vasanti now but had to use this up. Will not likely repurchase. 

*Urban Decay Perversion Mascara 3 ml (IPSY)-* I like this formula for the most part but it does get a little goopy towards the end...I guess that is when it is getting close to its' time to be thrown out. Overall though I really do like it and may repurchase. Wet formula and builds up to a very dramatic look. 

*LeeAnn Eco 3-in-1 Revolution Light Toner Serum Moisturizer in One (IPSY) *- I actually liked this product a lot, BUT, believe it or not, I actually like using multiple products because I feel they are more effective separately than together. Maybe that is just in my mind. Anywho, this product actually felt great on the skin and primed well for my makeup application. May repurchase if I every run out of moisturizer haha. 

*Ojon Rare Blend Oil 6 ml- (BIRCHBOX) *I like hair oils and this one seemed like one I would love but turned out to be a flop for me. It is the kind that is separated and you have to shake it to blend it. The formula was very watery and oily and unlike other hair oils that I am used to that are more like serums. The smell was devine but I won't repurchase because it really just made my hair look oily. 

*H2O+ Sea Results Deep Sleep Recovery Cream 8 ml *- This is a night cream. I enjoyed it ok but love others better like Origins or Kiehls. Formula was a bit watery for me. Won't likely repurchase unless it is in a gift set with other H2O+ that I like. 

*Mally Volumizing Mascara 7 ml -* (GWP from ULTA) I LOVEEEEEDDD this mascara and already repurchased a three pack from Beauty.com. LOVE how wet and dark it is and it builds easily. It does not clump at all and I can re-apply hours later and it still builds and goes on smoothly. OMG Love it!

*Ulta Gel Eyeliner in Mink* - I love these eyeliners and I have repurchased in several colors. The Dark Chocolate and Mink are my two fave colors. They go on smooth and do not run. They are also super well priced when on sale and compare to some of the higher end liners in my opinion. 

*Stila Natural Finish Oil-Free Makeup Full Size in color D* - I LOVE this foundation and I am so bummed it is discontinued. Perfect medium coverage. Color was a perfect match. Smooth finish. Absolutely perfect. The only thing that I did not like was that it did not come with a pump but I used it up so fast that I did not worry about contamination as much. 

*Golfadden MD Wake up Call 2.5 ml packet* (GWP from Beauty.com) I love trying out night creams. I really enjoyed this one. Basic night cream really so nothing bad to say. May repurchase if I see it around on sale but I have some faves already so not really looking for a new one. 

*Beauty Protector Leave In Conditioner 3 oz* (BIRCHBOX) - I love the scent of beauty protector so that already made me likely to buy. I tried this and loved it so I have repurchased the full size. It smells devine and really is a great leave in conditioner that does not create a residue-y feeling and makes hair easier to stile. LOVE! Comparable to "It's a 10". 

*Garnier Fructis Refreshing Face Wipes 25 Ct *- I liked these. They were effective and stayed wet until the last one. My only complaint is that the wipe itself is rather thin and cheap. Meh! I may repurchase but will likely stick to my faves - Neutragena. 

*Oil of Olay Wet Cleansing Towelettes 30 Ct-* I did not like these at all. They dried out for me and also they were not very effective. The towelette also felt a bit cheap and that is probably why it did not hold onto the moisture. Won't repurchase.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 3, 2014)

Only two things since my cleaning binge last week:

*Jane Iredale lip and cheek stain sample (I think this was from the old Sample Society, pre-relaunch -- loved it, but it was gone and I was scraping my cheeks trying to get the rest of it out of there)

*Philip B hair detangling spray (came from a throwback Glossybox, this product does wonders for my hair and this is the second one I've used up)

Neither is going to be replaced only because I have like 15 blushes now and 3 or 4 other detangling sprays.  I should use those first.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yesterday I trashed: 


*Maybelline Lash Sensational mascara:* Reminded me of the L’oreal Voluminous Butterfly mascara but the wand distributed too much product and was hard to use
*Benefit They’re Real mascara*: This, along with the Maybelline mascara, was one I tested for L’oreal in November. I hate this formula and never used it after my test was over.
*H20 Plus Face Oasis Dual-Action Exfoliating Cleanser*: I used this exactly twice before the scent of it was overbearing. It reminded me of an Axe scent or something else unpleasant. It came in an Ulta sampler so no loss there.
*Be a Bombshell blush*: I got this from Ipsy in April 2013 (I think) and it was a favorite color of mine. Unfortunately, as soon as I hit pan I could smell this horrible metallic stench. It even transferred to my blush brush! 
*Be a Bombshell eyeshadow quad in Bora Bora*: I also received this in Ipsy earlier this year, so I’m getting rid of this. It’s the same exact packaging and I can’t trust the product. It also has a metallic smell to it. 
*Pixi bronzer*: I’ve had this for at least a year and it’s just not the right color for me. Plus it was from Ipsy...so I'm not mad about getting rid of it.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 4, 2014)

Coincidentally, all three products I'm throwing out are by Rimmel.

-2 60 Second nail polishes in Blue Eyed Girl and Red, Steady, Go. These dried very quickly, but they chip easily and have a horrible taste/smell even days after painting your nails. Also, I have two other reds and one similar blue polish, so these are just taking up space.

-Kate Moss lipstick in 04. This is a dark purple color. I've had it for about two years and it smells off. The color is very similar to my Revlon matte balm in Shameless, so this is trash.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

I threw out a really old Cover Girl stick concealer.  Like so old that I couldn't even find one in the same package when I went to Target for a replacement.  It worked really well for me for heavy-duty jobs so I kept it for years and years.  But I recently had a bad breakout and I was worried that using old makeup contributed.

Got myself a new one that seems to be doing just as well.  Also Cover Girl because, even though it's kind of low-end compared to a lot of what I've been using lately, if it works, it works.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 11, 2014)

This morning I trashed:

Proganix Anti-Fade Weightless Argan Oil + UV Protection spray.

I sneezed every time I used it. Today was the final test to see if I was crazy.  Aahh-Chooo!  Its too bad as its a full size item barely used.


----------



## Lrking1999 (Dec 11, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Coincidentally, all three products I'm throwing out are by Rimmel.
> 
> -2 60 Second nail polishes in Blue Eyed Girl and Red, Steady, Go. These dried very quickly, but they chip easily and have a horrible taste/smell even days after painting your nails. Also, I have two other reds and one similar blue polish, so these are just taking up space.
> 
> -Kate Moss lipstick in 04. This is a dark purple color. I've had it for about two years and it smells off. The color is very similar to my Revlon matte balm in Shameless, so this is trash.


I'm sorry, but what do you mean taste?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 14, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> This morning I trashed: Proganix Anti-Fade Weightless Argan Oil + UV Protection spray. I sneezed every time I used it. Today was the final test to see if I was crazy. Aahh-Chooo! Its too bad as its a full size item barely used.


I actually really like the way that stuff makes my hair feel and am using it now.  (Got it from Glossybox.)  Although it seems like I'm going through it pretty fast.  I don't have any kind of reaction to it at all.  (However, I most definitely *have* had unpleasant reactions to products, usually skincare products, so I understand wanting to get rid of something that bothers you.)


----------



## theglitterchic (Dec 14, 2014)

I finally threw out my Urban Decay Perversion mascara. It's been getting clumpy and thick, and today I finally said goodbye. I don't have another so I bought 3 new mascaras at Target to try out lol.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 14, 2014)

Lrking1999 said:


> I'm sorry, but what do you mean taste?


I was licking something off of my finger while eating (I had washed my hands so it's not gross, I swear) and I got a horrible chemical taste in my mouth from the polish.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 15, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I actually really like the way that stuff makes my hair feel and am using it now. (Got it from Glossybox.) Although it seems like I'm going through it pretty fast. I don't have any kind of reaction to it at all. (However, I most definitely *have* had unpleasant reactions to products, usually skincare products, so I understand wanting to get rid of something that bothers you.)


I really liked it too. So, its a bummer. I don't usually have reactions either. The only good thing is I get to move along in my stash.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Dec 16, 2014)

I like your thread and thanks for updating.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2014)

I just finished and tossed a full size Marc Jacobs lip balm (that I bought to get a GWP). I can't believe how quickly I went through it. I don't recall the last lip balm I finished before it went off. I don't think I will be repurchasing immediately because of the price and how fast it went, but I did like it a lot. The texture seemed a lot softer than the mini sample Sephora was sending out a while back. I think it's a little softer than the Fresh lip balms and has a light mint scent. I mostly used this at night because you can apply it pretty thickly and it stays in place. I wasn't a huge fan of the packaging. It seemed a little bulky to carry around daily, and kind of reminds me of a mini...ahem, adult entertainment product. I will probably repurchase when the next Marc Jacobs Beauty GWP comes around.

I also got rid of a TON of Clinique GWP products from when I was going through another can't-turn-down-a-GWP phase. Most of the skincare was probably too old to use, and ditched some plastic clamshell blushes/eye shadows/powder where the packaging wouldn't stay closed without a rubber band or something. Don't know why it took me so long to get rid of those.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 17, 2014)

K. I really should be tossing a lot more but I think I got rid of a lot of full size items that my list is a bit shorter...

*Bare Minerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum foil packet* - I actually love this serum and have a ton of them so I will be using it for a bit. May consider buying when I finish the samples. The only thing I noticed is that I left this packet opened for a bit and the smell and consistency reallllly changed so if I buy the full size I will make sure to keep it close and well-sealed.

*Aveda Foot Relief 1.4 fl oz.* - I love Aveda products but this lotion was not a hit for me. It was not as emollient as I expect from foot lotions and I also love peperminty foot lotions which this was not. It has a mild lemony scent but nothing original. Won't repurchase. 

*Algenist with Alguronic Acid Regenerative Anti-Aging Moisturizer SPF 20 - 15 ml* - I loved this moisturizer! Saw my skin be really stable and clear while using it and I loved the smell and texture. It smells like high end sun-screen and I love that it has SPF 20. May repurchase once I get thru the pile of moisturizers I have lol.

*Caldrea Herbs of Provence Hand Balm 4 oz* - I love Caldrea products and this one was a solid one but I think I may repurchase  different scent. Currently using Minus 417 hand lotion and really loving it. 

*Pangea Organics Facial Cream 1 fl oz *- I got this from my boss last Xmas and I swear it was a re-gift. By the time I got around to opening it, it was kinda separated. I used it a few times thinking maybe it was a bit funky because it is an organic product but I just can't! It came with a face scrub and toner and mask that I am getting thru but I just cannot finish the face cream. It is getting tossed!

*Prescriptives Eyeliner is some sort of bronze color* - I liked the formula but the color was a bit light for me. May repurchase in a darker color but right now I have a lot of eyeliners that are really solid for me. Namely, Ulta gel eyeliners, Tarte Amazonian eyeliners and some solid liquid liners so maybe Prescriptives may have to really pull something special to get me to buy them again. 

*Simple Radiance Cleansing Wipes 25 wipes* - I like the Simple Sensitive skin wipes and I thought I would try these but what was weird was that the cloths were so different...really thin and did not hold onto a lot of liquid. I think they are supposed to be exfoliating but they felt cheap. Will stick to the sensitive skin ones or my fave - Neutrogena. 

*Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Sulfate Free Shampoo 8.5 fl oz* - I liked this shampoo and may repurchase but not something I am going to die without. I loved the chocolate one they have but can't find it anymore. I always use sulfate-free shampoos because they make my Keratin treatments last longer but there are more options out there now. 

*Dove Nutrium Moisture Pomegranate &amp; Lemon Verbena Scent 24 fl oz.* - it took me a million years to finish this. Kinda weird. Feels like using lotion during a shower. I used it for shaving mostly. Won't repurchase. Does not sud and smell is so-so. Definitely won't repurchase. Glad to have finished it. Only plus was that it was moisturizing. 

*Bath &amp; Body Works 3-wick candle Hot Buttered Rum* - Loved this scent and will look for it next year and repurchase. 

*Bath &amp; Body Works 3-wick candle Pumpkin Pecan Waffles* - Used this up the week of Thanksgiving and it is my fave! I can't wait to get it next season. Loved that I used it during the peak of pumpkin season.


----------



## kira685 (Dec 17, 2014)

i finally finished the full size The Body Shop Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream that I've been working on for over a year! I did like the way it left my skin feeling, since it was mattifying, but I definitely need something with suncreen.


----------



## Narao10 (Dec 18, 2014)

I finally decided to toss my maybelline volume express mascara today.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 22, 2014)

Yesterday I did a major clean-out of my makeup. I tossed lots of old, expired products that I wasn't loving anyway, and definitely wasn't using. I also got rid of some things that were just lying around that I bought and didn't love. I'm glad to have more space for what I actually use and love.





The makeup in the ziplocks is lightly used and is being donated to a thrift store that I know sells used makeup. I don't know if anyone will buy it, but I can't bear to throw it out when I know it isn't expired or old, just unloved.

The makeup laid out is all expired and old and I'm so glad to see it gone.


----------



## Hanna Folksmen (Dec 23, 2014)

I too threw away everything with alcohol this week. Just realized how damaging it can be for one's face.


----------



## avarier (Dec 24, 2014)

marvelous moxie lipgloss- the smell makes me vomit, never was able to wear it

pop beauty bronzer- from a sub box, WAY too sparkly

several old eyeshadow quads, I just have too many palettes and never reach for this

elf lip stains- not bad product, but I don't use it anymore


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 24, 2014)

Today, these things were tossed!




All of the BaB was a long time coming, I just didn't use it and am so sick of getting the brand. Quite a few things hit the trash a while ago, but these hung around until now.

The Starlooks palette, I had a hard time deciding. But the lid broke off and shattered. There are a few shades I loved and would use if I could depot them, but I can't, so goodbye!

The Jessie's GIrl palette was okay, I just have nicer versions of all of the shades.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 24, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> This morning I trashed:
> 
> Proganix Anti-Fade Weightless Argan Oil + UV Protection spray.
> 
> I sneezed every time I used it. Today was the final test to see if I was crazy.  Aahh-Chooo!  Its too bad as its a full size item barely used.


I am still trying to like this spray.  Instant cherry blossom explosion.  I don't see this ending well for my bottle.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Dec 25, 2014)

I threw away some empties of Birchbox samples: Klorane makeup remover (awesome, bought full-size), Hello shampoo/conditioner, Whish shave cream.

I'm going through my Nourish Organics eye cream from Ipsy pretty quickly, so that and my almost empty Smashbox eyelid primer will be the next to go.

It feels good to go through these things... Makes me feel like less of a hoarder, and clears out space for my January boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm traveling this week and hope to use up some of my travel-sized items that I hardly use at home.


----------



## nailenvyuser (Dec 27, 2014)

Several Rimmel 60 Second nail polishes I've never used and a dried up Maybelline mascara.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2014)

I won't have many empties tomorrow (since I'm trying to do the whole Sunday empties thing)...with it being christmas break, I have been a total sloth and have only left the house when necessary, so I've been using a lot less stuff! lol.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 27, 2014)

I threw out a bunch of old brushes today because I got this Sonia Kushuk LE brush set for Christmas.

I can't wait to use them!


----------



## PA Anna (Dec 28, 2014)

I need this thread!

I'm starting to go through my stockpile to weed out what I do not want.

1. Pacifica Deeply Devoted Natural Lipstick Firebird - I love the color on me. It makes me teeth look yellowish and dries out my lips. Into the trash it goes.

2. Cailyn Just Mineral Eye Polish - I have very sensitive eye and thought I could try this. I love the design which looks like a nailpolish bottle. The eyeshadow doesn't adhere to the applicator which makes me concern that it will fall into my eyes or eyelid margins.

3. Institut Karite Ultra-Rich Hand Creaam - The unscented is half used and the rose scented is unused. I don't like it. It feels heavy and greasy to me. I have other hand creams that i like much better. I'm going to see if my sister wants them before I toss them.


----------



## Katya Jane (Dec 28, 2014)

Cover girl 24 hour lash blast it is horrible because it never comes off, not even with makeup remover, it is just so hard to get it off and I had to pull a couple of eyelashes off because the crap didn't want to come off with soap or anything.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 29, 2014)

Tarte Colored Clay CC Undereye Corrector - I thought I had tossed this already.  hmmm...Anyway, I tried it again and its just to cakey under my eyes.  I have dark circles but, I am willing to apply lightly if I thought it would look well.  Not so much. 

Benefit They're Real Push-up Liner - This was a deluxe sample.  I have a love/hate relationship with liners.  This one is too hokey and messy for my lack of patience. 

Dumped!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2014)

I have been trying to throw out a lot of things, this week I am only tossing 2.





I like the sumita liner, but the lid fell off, it got pretty dry, and I don't like using such short pencils, I have another full size.

The pixi shadow is fine, but I have many shades just like it, and it's nothing special.


----------



## greendaisy (Dec 30, 2014)

Elf's HD Mattifying Balm- I rarely ever get breakouts from makeup products, but this one was the exception. It also felt super greasy, made my face extra oily, and hardly did any mattifying. 

Garnier Under Eye Roller- it was so old and I never used it.

Illegal Length Mascara- I actually love this mascara, and will probably repurchase it eventually, but I pride myself on replacing things that expire/become unsanitary fairly regularly. I've had it for well over six months. 

Smashbox Full Exposure Sample- At first I really liked it because my lashes looked natural but also had some flex to them. However, it smudged easily and was getting a little old.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 30, 2014)

After a couple of weeks of trying to love it, I tossed an old Just For Redheads lipstick palette. It didn't smell off, but the texture was terrible, the lipsticks were balling up on my lips and felt like Play-Doh. The upside was discovering that I had total dupes, and very near dupes for every color anyway in much better formulations.

 I finally tossed the NARS Orgasm blush I wore for my wedding day from 2003. The formerly rubber feeling case had become sticky as flypaper, despite being stored in the original box and never being exposed to any temperature extremes. It felt gross to just touch it! In November I got a Sephora favorites bag that contained the same blush, so no real loss.


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 30, 2014)

My December Trash! Last trash toss of the year!

*Avon In A Wink Eyeshadow Sheets* - These things are so weird and so old. They are basically eyeshadow on wax paper - you press it to your eye and it transfers over. Since they are individually wrapped I'm sure they are sanitary but I never reach for them because the highlight section is a bit too sparkly and a lot too large. 
*Tony Moly Bunny Bar in Strawberry??* - It's the lightest pink one that's smiling. I am actually almost finished with it, but I just cant continue. I hate it. It settles into ALL the fine lines on my lips and looks awful. Smells nice and the packaging is so adobs, but no more. 
*True Blend Liquid Foundation in W1* - This stuff always broke down on my face just a few hours after applying. Opened it up to try it again with the Goss method and noticed the smell was a bit... yeasty? Weird, especially since I've only had it for a few months.Don't trust it anymore, so tossing.
*Bare Minerals Warmth* - I bought this during my first few years of college. It's oooold. 
*Proactiv Smoothing Primer -* Never thought it did anything, and it just expired so I'm saying goodbye.
*Mally Liquid Lipstick Pen Thing in Mally's Look... I think *- The packaging doesn't really tell you what this thing is called, but I'll tell you what it is: Awful. It settles everywhere, it's goopy, it looks like a toddler tried to put on your lipstick for you. The applicator is the soft brush kind that I wish companies would stop making because all they do is mis-distribute product and clump together, not to mention the bacterial issues that I'm convinced are happening. Just... Ugh...
*Physians Formula Baked Oatmeal Wet/Dry Eyeshadow Trio* - Didn't work wet. Didn't work dry. I have too many other shadows in these exact shades but better quality to keep trying to get these to work.
*Dermablend Long Wear Makeup Remover *- This came as a sample in a starter kit with their complexion creme. This stuff is terrible. It leaves such a waxy residue that my face looked like I had applied Rain-Ex to it... Water just beading up all over. Used it twice and hated it so much that it went straight to the toss bin. AWFUL stuff.
*Rainbow Honey All You Base *- Wanted to love this since it's an indie company and the name is just perfect, but it destroyed my nails. I used it for a few weeks in November and I am just now getting to the end of cutting back the damage it did. It might have had a strengthening agent in it since that is the only other thing I've ever known to do that to my nails, but man, it really tore them up.
 
BB Creams I'm tossing since their colors don't match me in the slightest and it's too much work trying to get them to look halfway passable on me:
*Missha Perfect Cover BB in 23* - Using 21 right now and it's still a touch too dark/orange. Thinking about trying 13 which is the lightest shade just to see if it works. 
*Hanskin Bio Wrinkle Talk BB -* Love it but never wear it cause of the color. 
*Dr Jart Black Label Detox BB* - Hate it and the color doesn't work, so it's just bad for me all around.
*Dr Brant BB Matte* - This is in light to medium and I have no idea who would have ever thought this stuff would work for "light" skintones, but they are colorblind. This is ORANGE pigment, straight up. It's also not matte in the slightest. Glad I got it in a beauty bag, but disappointed it didn't work since it's a dang full size product.  
*Marcelle BB Creme in Golden Glow* - This is about twenty shades too dark for me. Got it in BB and thought I would keep it and try to make it work as a bronzer or something, but no. Too much work.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 1, 2015)

Today I trashed a deluxe sample of Smashbox Full Exposure mascara. I hate it too much to finish it. It transfers, smears, streaks, ugh! Into the garbage it goes.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 2, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> Today I trashed a deluxe sample of Smashbox Full Exposure mascara. I hate it too much to finish it. It transfers, smears, streaks, ugh! Into the garbage it goes.


Good for you! No use in using things up if you can't stand them! This will be happening to my stash over the next 100 days as well as I work through things trying to finish them up.

Today I cleaned out my cosmetics that I store at my desk at work. These are all just old.... expired, etc. None of them I'm counting for empties because I didn't necessarily finish using them up any time recently, or even at all. Just needed to be chunked!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 4, 2015)

I tossed a Cynthia Rowley mini lipgloss. This is from the December BirchBox curated box except I received Sugar which is more of a mauve instead of the red shade. I could not tolerate the smell and it seems runny. I lasted 2 minutes before having to wipe it off.

Disclaimer: I am horrible at describing colors because of my eye disease. It looks mauve to me, but could be a different color.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 5, 2015)

Today I trashed 2 eye liners:

1. Urban Decay 24/7 Waterproof Liquid Liner in Perversion - This was my second time giving this product a shot and it's still not great.  It tends to peel off in sections towards the end of the day.  Even if I got another one of these for free I would not use it, there's better options out there.

2. Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper - I had just opened this one and it was dried up.  This is normally my HG liner, and I've gone through several of them,  This particular liner was a travel sized promo from Sephora that I have had in my drawer for a while.  Even though I had never opened the lid, it was just too dry to use.  

Not too long ago I also tossed a deluxe sample of the Benefit push up liner.  I didn't like the way it applied.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Jan 6, 2015)

Tossed a Joe Fresh clear lip liner. The tip broke off the second I pressed it to my lips, and it smelled like burning rubber. Ugh.


----------



## GlitterGoth (Jan 6, 2015)

The other day I had to throw away a Bourjois lipstick the day I got it, as it broke and I wasn't able to save it. (I was not impressed, and I really couldn't be bothered with the hassle of sending it back to France.)

Today I threw out an almost used up Nivea lipbalm, it had broken off towards the end, and there was a tiny bit left, so it went bye-bye.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 6, 2015)

I tossed the Cailyn loose eyeshadow/eye polish from last month's Ipsy bag. It actually turned out to be a nice color, but the applicator was a pain in the *** and there was no way to use it with a brush without dumping loose shadow everywhere. *thunk*

The second item was the Demeter Pixie Dust roll-on from the December bag. I was really excited to get this, but it seemed like a sweeter version of Pink Sugar, which is already too sweet for my taste. I hope Ipsy continues to include Demeter rollerballs in future bags in different scents. *thunk*

The third was a deluxe sample of a Jurlique moisturizer. I generally love this brand, but it was expired, and I take their expiration dates a little more seriously than other brands because I don't think they use as many preservatives. It was starting to smell a bit off, so *thunk*

The last item was the L.A. Colors Chunky Lip Pencil from the December Ipsy bag. The texture/scent/taste weren't bad, but the formula was pretty opaque and the color (Wine) was a little too bold for my everyday look. Also, it arrived with the tip smooshed in the cap, which isn't a total deal breaker, but given that my Dollar Tree sells L.A. Colors, I can let this one go. *thunk*


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 6, 2015)

I threw out the ridiculous Laura Mercier Brush that came in my Birchbox last month.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 6, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I threw out the ridiculous Laura Mercier Brush that came in my Birchbox last month.


I was baffled by this product. I don't really have much use for fan brushes in general, but especially not dollhouse-sized ones.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 6, 2015)

panicked said:


> *thunk*
> 
> *thunk*
> 
> ...


What a satisfying sound!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 6, 2015)

@ - I know right? I put a PSA announcement on the BB thread to have people take them on off their "want" lists for trading. What a dud.


----------



## ShortyPirate (Jan 6, 2015)

the only thing today was my nyx pot concealer (empty to the last swipe!)


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 6, 2015)

How small is too small for a stick eye liner? 

Like at what point should I stop sharpening my UD 24/7 Stick Eyeliner in Zero and just toss it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Found a BaB one stick that had been hiding in my stuff, trashed that SO HARD.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 7, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I threw out the ridiculous Laura Mercier Brush that came in my Birchbox last month.


Since that link is not the brush that was in BB last month, I'm assuming you didn't include a link and it's actually just an ad. Anyone know how to block these?


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 7, 2015)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> How small is too small for a stick eye liner?
> 
> Like at what point should I stop sharpening my UD 24/7 Stick Eyeliner in Zero and just toss it?


I typically use mine down to the last 1.5 inches or so, or until I can't grip it to sharpen it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 7, 2015)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> How small is too small for a stick eye liner?
> 
> Like at what point should I stop sharpening my UD 24/7 Stick Eyeliner in Zero and just toss it?


I think the best answer is probably "when it gets short enough that it's becoming hard to use," but I tend to sharpen pencils all the way down to the nubbin, especially for expensive/discontinued/hard to replace items. It kind of entertains me, to be honest. Someone also turned me on to pencil extenders here, like "The Miser" if you're feeling frugal. If it's something you have a dupe for or can repurchase, it's probably not worth the hassle unless it's for entertainment value.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 7, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Since that link is not the brush that was in BB last month, I'm assuming you didn't include a link and it's actually just an ad. Anyone know how to block these?


I think those Ads ("added by SkimWords") are throughout MUT. I see them everywhere including posts made by moderators. They don't seem to impact my view. Only if I click on them.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 7, 2015)

I gave my sister the Lollia At Last pefumed shower gel that came in a PopSugar box last year. I've been using it sporadically. I have other soaps and body washes that I want to use and never reach for this. My sister has been using hers and loves it. Might as well give this one to her instead of taking up space.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 8, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I think those Ads ("added by SkimWords") are throughout MUT. I see them everywhere including posts made by moderators. They don't seem to impact my view. Only if I click on them.


They interfere with whatever users are trying to say, even if there isn't a popup. What appears to be a relevant link posted by a user is just as likely to be a random ad that has nothing to do with the discussion at hand, and there isn't really a way to tell the difference.

**I never noticed the "added by Skimwords" hover text before, thanks. I search for how to block Skimwords, and solved that problem so I don't have to wonder which links are ads now. I DO have to wonder if people see links in my posts that shouldn't be there, and I'm uncomfortable with that.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 8, 2015)

Ditching Urban Decay Full size 24/7 Perversion eye liner.  This is way too dark and harsh for me.  I think it came with a palette.  I tried it many times and was never happy with the result.  So, why hang on to it.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 8, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> Ditching Urban Decay Full size 24/7 Perversion eye liner.  This is way too dark and harsh for me.  I think it came with a palette.  I tried it many times and was never happy with the result.  So, why hang on to it.


I am an UD 24/7 liner addict and I gave this one to my daughter. I kept trying to like it but it was too harsh for me personally. I love my zero liner and all 15 other colors I have from them.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 8, 2015)

Natasha01 said:


> I am an UD 24/7 liner addict and I gave this one to my daughter. I kept trying to like it but it was too harsh for me personally. I love my zero liner and all 15 other colors I have from them


I have 2 other UD's that I really like. This one looked like I applied a Sharpie. It was too soft too. Glad its not just me! Less guilt for ditching it.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 8, 2015)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> How small is too small for a stick eye liner?
> 
> Like at what point should I stop sharpening my UD 24/7 Stick Eyeliner in Zero and just toss it?


If you put the cap on the end of it, that sometimes makes it long enough to keep using for a while. But yeah, otherwise I'd toss when it's awkward to hold on to. I'd worry about it slipping out of my fingers and jabbing me in the eye.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 8, 2015)

Another item bites the dust:

Hemp Hand Protector by the Body Shop. This came as a GWP in a Body Shop order. I don't really like anything about it. The tube is crinkly, the smell is so-so. But, the problem is my hands stay greasy when I use a decent amount. My keyboard was getting all greasy so, I had to wash it off my hands.  It took some effort.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm getting annoyed with some of my UD liners that are around 2 years old drying out. Like the middle crayon part is separating from the wood, which makes them hard to sharpen. They are too expensive to perform like that.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 10, 2015)

I just trashed the old lady stink of Perlier White Almond Butter. I just got this in my January BB. I used it a few times and just can't stand the smell on application.  If I am going to take the time to moisturize with a lotion I want to be rewarded with a scent that is nice. Plus this stuff feels like it will make me an old lady. Drying.

This got me to cancel BB.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jan 12, 2015)

I didn't understand your requirement and suggestion regarding this. Can you explain this clearly.


----------



## Laura Jones (Jan 12, 2015)

Finally used up Maybelline define-a-brow eyebrow pencil, all the way to a tiny little nub. I actually really liked this pencil but I have way to many other brow pencil to use first but this is my first empty of 2015! Looking forward for more to hit the bin lol


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm tossing 3 Dr. Dennis Gross foils. They are the alpha beta peel original formula step 1 and step 2.Th third foil is the alpa beta daily glow moisture. I can't remember what sub they came in, but did spend time trying to figure out if they are safe for rosacea. I checked again tonight and it is hard to find the ingredients. Everything else that I read lumps acne with rosacea and they are different and respond differently to ingredients. So out it goes.Too much time spent on 1 time foils.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 15, 2015)

Here are some things I tried today.  Moving on.

Estee Lauder Pure color Eye Shadow Palette.   I got this with a generous GWP.  The color payoff isn't there.  It takes many applications resulting in lots of fall out.  The colors are close to giving me the black eye look.  I can't wear shadows that compliment my undereye circles and over all blueness.

Cynthia Rowley Lipstain in Heart throb.  This just feels cheap to me. I got this from BB which just hasn't given me the products I want to keep using.   I have so many lip products that feel great on.  This doesn't and it emphasizes everything wrong about my lips.  Not to mention the color was not good for me.

Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper.   I am sure this a great eyeliner if you like black liquid eyeliner.  I don't love black eyeliner and don't like liquid.   Its just too harsh on me.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok I am super motivated to use stuff up. I am currently working on a Liter of AG conditioner and almost there. Also working on a B&amp;BW lotion, I rarely finish those but I am about one use away from finishing this one up. Exciting stuff here hahahaha!

Here are my empties from last week:

*Bath and Body Works - 3 wick candle in Cinnamon Caramel Swirl.* Amazing!!! I have been really impressed with BBW fall and winter scents lately. Currently working on Banana nutmeg bread. 

*Epicuren Tropical Lave 8.4 fl oz. Full size* - I got this from a Popsugar special edition box. I think this brand is hard to find. I liked the smell a lot. Very tropical. I used it during the summer and into the winter to keep me feeling like I was still on a summer getaway. It is a great body wash but from what I have researched, I don't think I would pay retail for it. Would repurchase on sale or in a gift set. 

*Sebastian Volupt Shampoo 50 ml *- I used the conditioner version of this and enjoyed it but did not feel there was anything that absolutely wow'd me. I feel the same about the shampoo. Smell was good. Not sure about price point vs other comparable brands. 

*Origins A Perfect World SPF 25 15 ml* - I love this moisturizer. The scent is divine and it is very moisturizing and works well with my make up regimen. Bonus is the high SPF content. I will repurchase once I use up some of my other moisturizers. 

*Living Proof Perfect Hair Day 5-in-1 styling cream 10 ml packet*- I love this stuff and have a few other packets to use. My sister told me it was invented by some Harvard students. Not sure if that is true but this hair cream works well for me. I think the next best one is Hair Caviar for me. 

*Xen Tan Face Tanner Luxe 15 ml *- I love face self-tanners in the winter. They keep my winter vacation glow going and are much better than sun damage of course. I love Xen Tan! I works well for medium to tan complexions. No orange streaks and no major scent. Will repurchase. 

*St. Tropez Bronzing Lotion Face Self Tan - 5 ml *- This was a new sample for me. I loved it. I have the body spray on self tanner and am excited to try it. No bad odors and noticeable results with just one use. Will repurchase.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 15, 2015)

@@RenoFab - Congrats on using up all this stuff.  I am motivated myself.  Feels great to get rid of the stash.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm working on recording my inventory. I am giving myself permission to toss what I don't like.

1. Kosmatology Goody-Goody Grapefruit Lotion Bar. It's a great idea and is petroleum Free and paraben free. I don't like using it.

2. Royal Apothic Cuppa Cuppa Exfoliating Firming Tea Mask Tube/Deluxe sample - It doesn't hurt or help my face. I have a tea mask that works wonders on my face. I tried the Cuppa Cuppa a couple times and am going to throw out the rest of the tube.

3. Palma Au Naturale Eye Shadow - It's a sample that I tried out. It did not irritate my eyes, but I am never going to use it.

4. Perlier Shea Butter Intensive Nuturing Body Balm Lavender - I used it for 4 nights in a row and hate it. It barely comes out of the tube, it does not rub on well, and I have other Lavendar body butters that I like much better. Funny thing is that I keep the white almond Perlier at my desk for my hands and have no problems using it.

5. Ellovi Tinted Lip Butter - It feels wet when I put it on as though someone used it before me. I don't like the feeling and have other similiar products.

6. SW Basic Cocoa Lip Balm - I've been using this twice a day, everyday, since late September. I love this brand and this lip balm. It smells good! I tossed it because it seems like a lot of uses. How long can that last while still being safe to use? I have another SW Basic lip balm ready to be used.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 16, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> 6. SW Basic Cocoa Lip Balm - I've been using this twice a day, everyday, since late September. I love this brand and this lip balm. It smells good! I tossed it because it seems like a lot of uses. How long can that last while still being safe to use? I have another SW Basic lip balm ready to be used.


Did yours stay good the whole time?  It seems like mine (we probably got it from the same sub) picked up a gritty texture after a short time.  I haven't tossed it because it still kind of works, but I probably should.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 16, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Did yours stay good the whole time?  It seems like mine (we probably got it from the same sub) picked up a gritty texture after a short time.  I haven't tossed it because it still kind of works, but I probably should.


I'm sure it is the same sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It did become gritty after awhile which I assumed it was caused by the cocoa. Maybe that was a bad assumption. I also bought the peppermint balm (haven't used it much) which hasn't been gritty.

Going through my inventory and tossing more stuff.

1. Juice Beauty Pink Lip Gloss

2. Juice Beauty Champagne Lip Gloss

3. Juice Beauty (I can't read the color) brownish Lip Gloss

4. Juice Beauty Champagne Lip Gloss

I want to like Juice Beauty. I really do. I tried the lip glosses several times and hate them.

5. Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair SPF 30 Warm Glow sample - Too dark

6. Gourmet BodyTreats Eye Shadow sample

7. Lily LoLo Choc Fudge Cake Mineral Eye Shadow FS

8. Emani Hybird Creme  Speechless Eye Shadow FS

9. Modern Minerals Lola Shimmer Eye Shadow FS

Giving the eyeshadows to my sister if she wants them. i am unable to use them. I usually give them to her right away. She'll never have to buy eyeshadow again.

Giving the below to my sister if she wants them:

10.Haughty Cosmetics Blush - Polish . Interesting design. It comes with the applicator sponge attached to the bottle. I tried out 2 blushes already and they worked.I have rosacea and don't want to wear blush, but it looks strange in pictures when I have makeup on with no blush.

11. Lorac POREfection modifying Face Primer deluxe sample - Too bad I have to give it up because it is paraben-free. It has salicylic acid which is bad for rosacea. Some websites list it as being OK for rosacea, but when you dig deeper it is not.

12. NouveauOrganica Vegan Cuts Exclusive Organic Cream Colour - Compassion sample size - Not sure if it is a blush, eyeshadow or both. No good for me.

13. Palmetto Derma Retinol &amp; Peptide Lifting Eye Cream deluxe sample (I did not receive this in Jan's GoodeBox. It's from a different sub a few months ago). There is research showing that rosacea can be control by keeping your diet and skin on the alkaline side. Peptides can make it acidic from what I understand. Peptides on your skin may cause/worsen rosacea. This is from a medical research paper. Not good for me.

14. Befine Lip Serum with Chamomile &amp; Beets full size - I don't like how it feels on my lips. I had to wipe it off right away because it felt gross.

15. Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream SPF 30 Natural Glow - Not only do I not understand what it is and why I need it, it might irritate my rosacea.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 16, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I'm sure it is the same sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It did become gritty after awhile which I assumed it was caused by the cocoa. Maybe that was a bad assumption.


Cocoa butter is definitely solid at room temperature.  I have two huge chunks of it in my pantry that I bought for baking (to use it I have to hack off a piece and weigh it, then melt it in a double boiler -- but it makes for very good cookies).  So anyway, that could totally be the reason.  If it separated a little bit or wasn't blended very well in the first place, and it then got a little cold, that would probably contribute to greasiness.

I have another lip balm (maybe from back when I got Petit Vour) that has coconut oil as a main ingredient and that's a little bit gritty too.  (Coconut oil is also basically solid at room temperature -- and also makes very good cookies, for what it's worth.)


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 17, 2015)

Still going through my inventory which is taking awhile because I put stuff in my stash thinking I will read the ingredients later. Everything is from subscription boxes. This is from last night.

Giving to my sister to see if she wants it.

1. SkinAgain Youth full size - It has aloe in it which is bad for my rosacea. Too bad because I was looking forward to trying it because it is paraben free.

2. L'Oreal Age Perfect Cell Renewal Golden Serum  and day cream foils - I am assuming I can't use it. They came in the Wal Mart winter box which I thought was worth the risk for $5.00. Ok. I went back and read the ingredients which were a lot. I recognized a few ingredients that I know will bother me.

3. 100% Pure red wine resveratrol nourishing cream  full size?- Got this in the 100% Pure Mystery Bag. Resveratrol is good for rosacea. The formula has aloe in it so I can't use it.

4. Purely You Minerals Dawn color - lip gloss, blush, eye shadow??? I don't remember. I don't like the color.

5. Bourghese Age-Defying Cellulare Complex Exfoliate Facial Scrub deluxe sample - 2nd ingredient is sodium laureth sulfate which burns my face.

6. Olay tone perfecting cream delux sample - I'm not sure if it will bother my skin. My skin is pretty happy so I am not going to risk it. I don't feel like looking up all those ingredients for a .24 ounce sample that I can give to my sister. I have other stuff I can use. The positive in this is that when I read it nothing jumped out at me saying I can't use it.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 17, 2015)

Tisserand Aromatherapy Rose Blend Deodorant.  I got this at TJMaxx.   Didn't work well at all.  Yep, I stunk.


----------



## MelissaLara (Jan 20, 2015)

Sadly i had to trash my Soap and Glory One Heck Of A Block translucent powder. It is my absolute favourite! Not to worry through I had a back up so it was kind of like it was never gone haha!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 20, 2015)

I threw out a Clinique Black Honey lipstick.  I think its a deluxe size from a GWP.  I know this is suppose to be a universal color.  But,  that never seems to apply to me.  I gave it a good try.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok here are my weekly used up and trashed items:

*Ponds Original Fresh Wet Cleansing Toweletts 30 pack.* I like these ok. I really love that they are a 30 count vs most of the 25 counts. My fave are always the Neutrogena but I like to try new ones for some reason haha!

*Neutrogena Make-Up Remover Cleansing Towelettes 7 pack. *These are my fave and I love that they come in a travel pack. Will definitely repurchase. These actually can take off a full face of makeup with one towelette. 

*Bronze Glow Tinted Sunless Spray tanner from ULTA in Light to Medium - 6 fl oz.* I love this stuff. Really works. I am fairly tan but the light to medium keeps me tan during the winter. No streaking and great spray nozzle for even distribution. Not too bad of a smell. I spray on at night so that in the AM I don't smell too bad the rest of the day. 

*Toni &amp; Guy Prep Heat Protection Mist 75 ml -* Got this from Birchbox. Love the smell and it actually works well as a prep spray too. Gives me a little volume too. I may repurchase but have so much hair prep and prime stuff right now. 

*Paula's Choice Resist C15 Super Booster - sample size* - I think I got this in a Birchbox. I love serums but I did not like this one. The smell is terrible. However, the color was an orangey color which gave me a bit of a glow so I did like this. Won't repurchase. 

*Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad* - Got this in an order on Sephora. I love these things. They are a mild peel pad and give a mild bronze effect. They give me a bit of redness like a peel for the first 12-24 hours so I like doing this 24-48 hours before I need a glow and clear skin. Will repurchase and actually have half a pack as a back up. 

*Philosophy Hope in A Jar Night cream 12 ml -* This says it is an intense retexturizing moisturizer. I do think it is moisturizing but I don't know about re-texturizing. I do enjoy Philosophy products and typically the smell is great but this one seemed to have an odd smell to me. Not sure if the sample sat around for too long but I did not enjoy the smell and there are many other night creams out there that I love more.

*Bare Minerals Advanced Protection SPF 20 Moisturizer - 5 ml *- I liked this moisturizer ok but love others better. Things I enjoy are the mild scent, high SPF and absorbs easily. Won't likely repurchase though. 

*Murad Rapid Collagen Infusion 5 ml *- I am totally into trying collagen boosting products right now. This one was great. Saw minor change but it was ultimately just a 5 ml sample so I think with regular use, you can fill in some of those fine wrinkles. It is moisturizing and lightweight so it absorbs quickly. May repurchase. 

TRASHED - I actually donated these items below. My friend takes items that are hygienic and donates them to a women's shelter. 

*Eminence Organic Skin Care Lemon Cleanser - 8 oz *- I got this on Skin Care by Alana website. It leaves a filmy residue on my skin and have to actually use another face cleanser to wash that off. 

*Mary Kay Extra Emollient Night Cream 0.42 oz -* I donated this because I tried it in a full size many years ago and I did not enjoy the super greasy feel and old lady smell. I know it is a classic but I just don't like it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 21, 2015)

Threw away a lipstick I got in an Ipsy bag awhile back - NYX in Goddess.  

Sometimes it worked, but it usually pulled kind of a weird orange/brown/putty color on me, and a good 80% of the time I had to put some gloss on over it to bring the color where I wanted it to be.  I have so many other great lipsticks (both mainstream and indie!) that I can just put on and go, I don't need one that goes weird on me!  TRASH.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 21, 2015)

@ - That's how I feel too! I have a decent amount of lip products. So, I don't need to make certain ones work. I am all for the "put on and go".   The others are going bye - bye.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 22, 2015)

A few more products going to my sister. They are all from the DermStore Grab bags.

1.Fekkai Full Blown Volume Shampoo 2 fl oz x2 - I have thick, wavy hair that has lots of volume.

2. Klorane Extra Gentle Dry Shampoo 1.06 oz x2- I never tried dried shampoo The ingredients sound scary. Butane. Propane...SD Alcohol 39-C among others. Maybe I am misunderstanding the meanings of butane and propane.

3. Santalia Clinical Acne Daily Cleanser - I have rosacea, not acne. My sister can use this.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 22, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> A few more products going to my sister. They are all from the DermStore Grab bags.
> 
> 1.Fekkai Full Blown Volume Shampoo 2 fl oz x2 - I have thick, wavy hair that has lots of volume.
> 
> ...


I think the butane and propane are just propellants, like in aerosol hairspray. I wouldn't breathe it in on purpose (or any powder), but it seems less toxic than say, Aqua Net. I hope your sister enjoys it, it's one of my favorite products.  :wub:  I had never really appreciated dry shampoo until about a year ago and now I'm like WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE lol. Thank you Klorane for all those times you let me sleep in when I should have been showering.  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 23, 2015)

@ That makes sense. I guess it has to be listed as an ingredient even if it is a propellant. I'm glad to read your comments on it. She has days where she doesn't have time to wash her hair and I thought this would be helpful.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Jan 23, 2015)

It seems that I go through skin care products the quickest:

Done with: Caudelie Eye &amp; Lip Cream sample, Caudelie face serum sample, and Amore Pacific moisturizer sample. All were ok, but I'm not sure I would purchase any of them.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 23, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> 2. Klorane Extra Gentle Dry Shampoo 1.06 oz x2- I never tried dried shampoo The ingredients sound scary. Butane. Propane...SD Alcohol 39-C among others. Maybe I am misunderstanding the meanings of butane and propane.


The butane and propane are just propellants.  They won't get on your hair.  They'll evaporate pretty much instantly as they come out of the can.  The alcohol might be somewhat drying.  Which I think is partially the point of dry shampoo -- to control the oils you accumulate from not doing a regular shampoo.  (I don't use dry shampoo either, though I've accumulated quite a stash of it from sub boxes.)

Edit: Oops, someone else already said this.  Oh well.  That's what I get for posting before 7AM.


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 25, 2015)

I have thrown out two ancient lip glosses, and one balm which I have been keeping in my pencil case and trying to use for over a year. It smells like very intense smarties and its not very moisturizing and I just hate it.  I also recently threw out my Studio Beauty Sponge because it was just not applying makeup as well as it used to.


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Hitting the trash can today:


Butter London Nail Foundation Base Coat - I love this product, it's one of my favorites.  However this is a half used mini that has gone goopy so I'm getting rid of it.  I already have a full sized replacement.
Butter London Hardwear Top Coat - I love this too, but tossing for the same reason as the base coat.  The mini has gone goopy and I have a full sized replacement.
Malin and Goetz Bergamot Body Wash - Yuck!  This smells like a combination of chemicals/medication.  I used it once and washed it off with another shower gel because it smelled so bad!  This was part of my Sample Society box a few months ago.
Benefit the Porefessional - This is normally my favorite primer however this is such an old tube (before the new packaging) that the product just doesn't function properly anymore.  This tube came in my Benefit Snow White and the Huntsman set, however long ago that was.  It blends in to little bits that ball up on my face.  I used up my travel sized primers last year and this full sized one was neglected.  Now in to the trash it goes.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 26, 2015)

I had a fun afternoon trying on lip products chucked the following after confirming that the shades were just not flattering on me/never going to be worn IRL. Most are deluxe sample sizes from the Sephora Give Me More Lip Set

*Too Faced Melted Liquified Longwear Lipstick in Fuchsia.* I do like the applicators on these. I think it makes it a lot easier to apply liquid lipstick than a standard doe foot applicator, and I don't have to go back over it with my finger to make sure everything is smooth and evenly distributed. That being said, I can't do opaque fuchsia on a day to day basis.

*Buxom Full Bodied Lipstick in Menace* This went on really dark...OK, I'll fess up, I hate myself for this, but I can't stand Buxom because this girl I can't stand LOVES Buxom and whenever I see it reminds me of what a pox on the Earth she is lol. Anyway, I'm glad I no longer have to see this in my stash. Does anyone else have any similar issues, or do I just need another therapist? lol

*Laura Mercier Creme Smooth Lip Colour in Red Armour* Speaking of brand stereotypes, when I tossed this I thought it was a Smashbox product, and then had to think for a second if I wanted to rescue it when I found out it was Laura Mercier, but it doesn't change the fact that this red pulls very orange on me.

*Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick in Outlaw *I was actually impressed by the formula, but the primary red wasn't something I could picture myself ever wearing, and I'm not KvD's biggest fan.

*Sephora Rouge Infusion in 10 Red Essence* I was surprised/impressed by the consistency of this. It was more like a liquid lipstick, where I had been expecting something like Benetint in consistency. A bit bold for my everyday look, but I might have to take a look at the other colors of this product in-store.

*BellaPierre Shimmer Powder in Whesek* I'm a bit dubious of BellaPierre in general (it seems to be overpriced PLM makeup), and I greatly prefer pressed shadows to loose.

*BellaPierre Mineral Lipstick in Cabernet* The product itself wasn't atrocious, but the packaging felt super cheap and this isn't something I can picture myself wearing.

*NYX Cosmetics Butter Lip Balm in Parfait* I liked the color and texture, but don't like fruity scents.
 

*Elizabeth Mott you're so FINE Eyeliner* I was going to try this today, but after swatching it on the back of my hand, all that glitter just looked like a scratched cornea waiting to happen (my eyes water).
 
*October teal plastic Ipsy bag* I've been using this every day for a while, and ready for a change up.

 

*Clear Clinic Laboratories Vanished Clear Spot Treatment* This was getting gross, and I have no idea how since it feels like 100% alcohol, but the doe foot applicator was greyish and the solution cloudy. Definitely wouldn't repurchase.


*Ciate Mini Paint Pot in All Aglow *Not a big fan of gold or glitter polish.

*Pacifica Natural Mineral Coconut Eye Shadow in Ethereal f/s *The product consistency wasn't bad, but it didn't show up on my skin tone at all.
 
*Dr. Dennis Gross Clinical Concentrate Radiance Booster d/s* I tried to use this the other night and it had dried out.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Jan 29, 2015)

Done with a Caudelie moisturizer with SPF sample and an Amore Pacific eye cream! I liked having a moisturizer/SPF combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now I'm working on the Perricone MD facial moisturizer. I really like it! Once that and my Nourish Organic eye cream finish, I'm going to use my Origins and FAB skincare sets. Excited!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 30, 2015)

I gave this a good try but, its just not my color.

Butter London Strawberry field lipstick.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> I gave this a good try but, its just not my color.
> 
> Butter London Strawberry field lipstick.


Ugh! I might have to do the same. I really like the formula, but it leans too orange on me.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 30, 2015)

panicked said:


> Ugh! I might have to do the same. I really like the formula, but it leans too orange on me


Yes, too orange for me too. It stinks to throw out a perfectly good lipstick. My first Butter London. But, I can't hang on to colors I keep trying that just don't work.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 31, 2015)

My trash for Jan! I think I've finished the last of my decluttering for now. 

Tossing
*Gillette Fusion Shave Gel *- Yes, I use men's shave gel. This one wouldn't come out of the can though. Guess the dispenser was broken. 
*Tom's Natural Deodorant in Wild Lavender (PinchMe)-* After a few days I noticed that my armpits were so dry they were CRACKING and RED! Whatttt??? I didn't even know deodorants could do that. Guess I am allergic to something in it. Took several days and lots of aloe to restore conditions. Natural deodorant is apparently not for me.
*Elf Blush in Pink Passion* - Not my color, too bright pink. Just don't enjoy wearing it and never reach for it so no sense in keeping it around.
*Jcat Fantabulous Lipstick in Honey Crisp* - I actually like this color, but it broken and I know that even if I went to the trouble of depotting I wouldn't even use it. 
*Elf Lipstick in Seductive* - Same as above, but more sad because this is a really wearable color for me.
*LA Colors Lipgloss and Lipstick Duo in Pleasure* - A lovely orangey-red with a pretty good formulation, but the lipstick smells like fake, chemical laden bubble gum, and the gloss just smells like straight chemicals.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 31, 2015)

Tossing

1. *Suki Exfoliate Foaming Cleanser* - DS from BirchBox - I used a little bit and put it to the side. I opened it recently and the textured changed.

Handing off to my sister

1.* Modern Minerals Shimmer EyeShadow EnPointe *- Petit Vour- I can't wear most eyeshadows.

2. *Rawskinceuticals Cream Blush* -This is the purple blush from Peit Vour. I don't wear blush.

3 &amp;4. *Carol's Daughter Sacred Tiare Shampoo and Conditioner *- It did not work well with my hair although the mask works fine.

5. *Fekkai Brillant Glossing Styling Creme* - deluxe sample from DermStore Mystery Bag. I think it strips the color or at least fades it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 31, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Tom's Natural Deodorant in Wild Lavender (PinchMe)- After a few days I noticed that my armpits were so dry they were CRACKING and RED! Whatttt??? I didn't even know deodorants could do that. Guess I am allergic to something in it. Took several days and lots of aloe to restore conditions. Natural deodorant is apparently not for me.


I tried some Schmidt's natural deodorant and it did the same thing after less than one day.  Also it didn't really work.  Natural deodorant is not for me, either.  (I can only use Dove.  Secret of any kind gives me a rash, too.)


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I tried some Schmidt's natural deodorant and it did the same thing after less than one day.  Also it didn't really work.  Natural deodorant is not for me, either.  (I can only use Dove.  Secret of any kind gives me a rash, too.)


Yeah, I had also noticed that it wasn't lasting through the day as well. Still kinda want to try the LaVanilla ones, but I might be waiting for a while...


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Yeah, I had also noticed that it wasn't lasting through the day as well. Still kinda want to try the LaVanilla ones, but I might be waiting for a while...


I tried LaVanilla and it was ok for a while. The stick dried out somehow and didn't work that well after that. I've also tried Toms and bunch of other natural ones and none really work for me. I've settled for using Clarins roll on deodorant which seems to work. The problem is that it's not completely natural. Out of the natural ones I've tried, I found that Honest Company's deodorant seems to work. It's a spray and seems to last better and longer than other natural ones I've tried and I haven't got an irritation. My skin is very sensitive so it's hard to find a deodorant that doesn't irritate my skin and is also natural. So far Honest Co and Clarins have been good finds.


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok I haven't posted in a bit but I have some good used up products on my list today. FINISHED A LITER!!! Wohooooo!!


*AG Hair Cosmetics Color Care Color Savour Conditioner 1 L* - I bought this during Beauty Brands liter sale. It retails over $45 but I think I got it for under $10. My hair dresser has been telling me my hair feels great but I honestly think there are better conditioners out there and I did not like that this conditioner was not as moisturizing as I would like. Did save my color though. Moved on to Macadamia products for a change. We shall see. 
*Pacifica Indian Coconut Nectar Body Wash 8 fl oz-* I love Pacifica products and this one lathered well but the smell was not really coconut-y. I was disappointed in that but will likely repurchase in another scent since I love Pacifica products for the most part. 
*CVS Regular Polish Remover 10 fl oz *- I go thru a lot of nail polish remover in an effort to get thru my dozens of polishes. I don't think I see a difference in high end polish removers vs these drugstore brands which are like $1.99 so I will keep buying these. I also enjoy the oily nail polish remover pads that are out now and use those occasionally. 
*Bath &amp; Body Works Pumpkin Latte &amp; Marshmallow Body Lotion 8 fl oz* - I absolutely loved this scent. I don't really love B&amp;BW lotions because I find that they are not very moisturizing so I only buy them when it is a scent I absolutely love. I went back to buy more of this scent but they had sold out and I am very much hoping they bring it back this fall. Smells sweet and pumpkin is subtle and also blends well with my sweet perfumes like Prada Candy. 
*Ulta Bronze Glow Tinted Sunless Spray 6 fl oz - Light to Medium.* I try to keep up with my faux tan during the winter. It makes me feel good when my legs or arms are showing and they are not pasty white. This is a great sunless tanner because the spray sprays a wide surface and makes it easy to get your upper back and shoulders without needing assistance. The smell is very subtle and the color payout is very natural and excellent after just one use. I have repurchased in the Medium to Dark shade to start prepping for summer. 
*Julep Freedom Polymer Top Coat 8 ml full size *- I have used up at least 3 of these top coats. It is my go-to top coat. It does cause some shrinkage but I find that if you wait about 5 minutes after your last color coat before applying the top coat, the shrinkage is minimal. This top coat gives a great shiny gloss and really does dry very fast. I use it less than one hour before going to bed and have no problem with my manicure drying or getting wrinkles in the sheets overnight. I have already repurchased. 
*Kinerase Extreme Lift Face with Kinetin 2 ml foil packet *- I think this is a face cream based on the  directions. It states it is "a temporary alternative to physician administered treatments". Not sure what that means. I liked it ok but did not see too much of a difference with three uses. It is a gel consistency which I do not like as much as cream moisturizers. Not sure I will repurchase. 
*RestoreSea Rejuvenating Day Cream with Vibransea Complex foil packet* - I liked this face cream. The scent was mild and it mixed well with my makeup routine. Nothing major to say with just a foil packet sample. 
*GrandCentral Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting Polisher 6 ml* - I got this in a Birchbox. It seems to be a face scrub but I did not feel much of a scrub in it at all. The consistency is of a gel and it is clear and a little lumpy. Smell is horrible. Kinda acidic smell. I don't think it did much to my face at all. I had to follow it up with a face wash because in and of itself it does not remove makeup or lather. I have another sample of it and will probably give it away if I find it. Will not repurchase. 
*SeaRx AntiWrinkle Creme deluxe sample *- I received this from Birchbox. I did not like the scent or consistency of this face cream. It was a little lumpy and not very moisturizing. I will not be repurchasing. 
*Minus 417 Hand Cream 3.4 oz *- I got this in a GWP from Beauty.com. I really loved it for the office. It really moisturized my hands but did not give me a super greasy feel so I found it easy to keep touching papers and typing without leaving greasy prints everywhere. The smell was very pleasant and mild. May repurchase once I get thru so many of my hand cream samples. 
*Kiehls Cucumber Alcohol Free Toner 16.9 fl oz. *- I love this toner and have been using it for years. The scent is lovely and it is alcohol free so it is less drying than alcohol toners. I use it in the morning to remove any last bit of makeup that may have been left and to freshen my face if I don't want to wash my face. I also use it after showering and washing my face before applying my moisturizer/serum routine. I have repurchased this in the 8.4 fl oz size so that I can travel with it a bit more easily. 
*Kiehls Rosa Artica Youth Regenerating Cream 2.5 fl. oz. *- I absolutely loved this face cream. The smell is devine. The results are actually noticeable after a few weeks. I saw less redness, discoloration and a more plump appearance. I have a deluxe sample size I am currently using but will repurchase this in the future in a full size. 
*Kiehls Ultra Moisturizing Face Cream with Scrub Particles full size* - This product has been discontinued. I started using it over 10 years ago and loved it then but found so many new face scrubs that work better over the past few years and this one got pushed to the background. I found it left a residue on my face and the scrub particles were not very fine or effective. It is funny how your "tried and true" products of 10 years ago change as you troubleshoot your beauty regimen. 
*NOTE:* Don't forget to take your empties to Origins. They accept ANY beauty or skin careempties as part of their recycling program and will give you Origins deluxe samples to try in exchange. 

Kiehls also has a recycling program. Bring in 10 empty Kiehl's full size bottles and receive a travel size item free. They give you a stamp card to keep track of each of the empty bottles you bring in. 

How is everyone else doing with their empties this month?


----------

